# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Power of One - A WFRP2e Solo Experience (OOC)

## MrAbdiel

Welcome to the OOC thread for *The Power of One - A WFRP2e Solo Experience*.  Please post your character sheet here, so we can get into the Prologue: 13 Scars.

The IC thread is here.
The Recruitment thread is here.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Dramatis Personae

Prologue - 13 Scars*

*Taalia* - AKA Nameless, AKA Mey-la, AKA Nee-Ruh-Kaha.  Protagonist of _The Power of One_.  Conspicuously tall young woman of unknown original; formative years spent as a slave first to the Norscans, then to the Skaven, before escaping from the Underempire into rural Tilea to start a new life. 

*Mother* - Few remembered details.  Used to cook some kind of dessert, with apples.  Presumed dead, at the destruction of Appletree.

*Father* - Few remembered details.  Very tall and broad.  Presumed dead, at the destruction of Appletree.

*Siblings* - Few remembered details.  More than one.  Younger.  Presumed dead, at the destruction of Appletree.

*The Knight* - Few remembered details. Travelling Bretonnian Knight who took part in the defence of Appletree; presumed dead.

*The Warrior With Four Eyes* - Norscan warrior with four amber eyes.  Called Taalia "Hundrbrýtæ" before taking her as a thrall.

*The Mistress* - Norscan woman of who owned Taalia.  Alternately doting and cruel.  Sold Taalia to the Skaven.

*The Master* - Norscan man who owned Taalia.  Blond braids, broad shoulders, scruffy beard.  Sold Taalia to the Skaven.

*The Boy* - Norscan boy who played at swords with Taalia in her youth.

*The Old Man* - Elderly slave who showed Taalia kindness after she was sold to the Skaven.  Died in his sleep, in the cell.

*Blue Eyes* - Desperate slave who turned feral, perhaps in the first stages of turning into a Skaven.  Attacked Taalia.  Killed

*Snitch-Biter* - Skaven task-master. Black fur, tall.

*Yishvak* - Skaven slave-warden.  Too lazy to be overly cruel.

*Kee-Ruh-Siss* - Young adult male slave.  Managed to survive as long as Taalia did, in the Underempire.  Fate Unknown.

*The Children* - Child slaves once put into the same chain gang as Taalia, caught in the same cave in, saved by Taalia's cool and cunning.  Returned the favour saving her from Skee-Ruh-Kriss later.  Fates Unknown.

*Rashabang* - AKA Papa Rat.  Russet fur, turning to grey.  Skaven Warplock Engineer, too obsessed with his work to be particularly cruel.  Lack of sadism, and a pronounced appreciation for quality slave helpers, made his treatment of Taalia so mild she remembers it almost fondly.  Took Taalia with him on his grand journey through the Underempire to a new opportunity, but was ultimately betrayed and forced to flee to the surface, driving her before him.  Appeared to die from his wounds; but the body vanished from where Taalia buried him and his gear was stolen from her.  Fate unknown; possibly dead.

*The Assassin* - Skaven Clan Eshin assassin sent to attack Rashabang on two occasions; fended off with warpshot from Rashabang and an oppotunistically thrown Poison Wind Globe the first time; delayed with rat slaves and fled the second time.  Badly scarred from the first incident.  Fate unknown.

*Skee-Ruh-Kriss* - Brown furred slave rat who took unknown offense to Taalia and targeted her for bullying and cruelty.  Nearly killed Taalia in a surprise attack, but was foiled by The Children pelting him with stones until a Skaven taskmaster arrived to break it up.  Killed when Taalia ambushed him and forced him to swallow a shard of warpstone.

*Chapter 1 - Free*

*The Troll of Bella Collina* - Solitary River Troll living in a cave near where Taalia emerged from the Underempire.  Being fed and 'kept' by goblins who were themselves killed by Taalia and Gaulfredo.  First spotted and left alone to sleep; second encountered having roamed south threatening Taalia's livestoke; finally slain by Taalia and the Bella Collina militia.

*Gaulfredo Fedeli* - Young adult grain farmer, whose farm is a half-day south of Bella Collina.  Immigrated from Trantio.  The first human Taalia encountered after she escaped the Underempire.  Attacked a camp of goblins to avenge his horse, provoking Taalia to join the assault.  Husband of Ariana; Father of Vittorio.  Veteran of the Battle of the South Road and the Battle of Silo Road.

*Ariana Fedeli* - Young adult housewife, mother, dancer, farmer, friend.  Wife of Gaulfredo; Mother of Vittorio.

*Vittorio Fedeli* - Son of Gaulfredo and Ariana.  Aspiring farmer.  Happy little lad.

*Rocco* - Gaulfredo's sheepdog.  The first creature to show simple love to Taalia since she escaped the Underempire.  Veteran of the Battle of Silo Road. 

*Bartolemi* - Gaulfredo's draught horse, captured and slain by goblins.

*Dahlia* - Gaulfredo's first draught horse, retired before Taalia arrived.  Now very old; supported by Gaulfredo out of devotion.

*Chapter 2 - Tetto*

*Corvo* - Talia's pup, son of Rocco and a Tylesian Corso wardog.  Brother of Elmo.  Veteran of the Battle of Silo Road.

*Elmo* - Vittorio's pup, son of Rocco and a Tylesian Corso wardog.  Brother of Corvo.

*'Madre' Angeletta Ferrini* - Late-Middle aged wise woman, lay-priestess of Ishea and Karnas, healer and community elder of Bella Collina.  Taught Taalia how to read, and a great deal of folk medicine and healing art.  Employs Taalia as an apprentice.

*'Signore' Maso Cestié* - Elderly tinker, craftsman, problem solver of Bella Collina.  Immigrated from Miragliano.  Claims descendance from the legendary Leonardo di Miragliano.

*Bertuccio de Larici* - Roadwarden of Bella Collina and the road and farms south of there.  Veteran of the Battle of the South Road, against the Troll of Bella Collina.

*The Elf* - An Elven bounty hunter seen prowling the road south of Bella Collina. Taalia lied to her, to help a human theif escaped capture; but confiscated the stolen goods for return.

*Polo de Mirici* - The clerk of Bella Collina, and Gaulfredo's Brother-In-Law.  Veteran of the Battle of the South Road, against the Troll of Bella Collina, in which he embarassed himself by being unable to rejoin the combat once the troll began its approach.

*Fenicia de Mirici* - Wife of Polo, sister of Gaulfredo, housewife and community event organizer of Bella Collina.

*Emio* - Violist and farmer of Bella Collina.    Veteran of the Battle of the South Road, against the Troll of Bella Collina.

*Nogrom* - The only dwarf in Bella Collina.  Mediocre brewer.  Small scale farmer.  Veteran of the Battle of the South Road, against the Troll of Bella Collina, and the Battle of Silo Road.

*The Wizard of Bella Collina* - A fellow from Bella Collina who studied magic in the Empire, and is said to return to the town to supply them with the ingredients for the spark bags used in the Flicker-Tide Festival.

*Bella* - Beautiful young woman of Bella Collina.  Unwitting rival for Bertuccio's attention.  Veteran of the Battle of the South Road, against the Troll of Bella Collina.  Almost killed by the Troll but for Taalia's intervention; a cheerful friend of Taalia soon after.

*The Il Fisco* - Tax collector of the Bella Collina region.  Purchased Taalia's mirror.

*Istuccio and Ernesto* - The red haired 'ox brothers' who sold Taalia her ox, Tommaso.  Cattle ranchers of the Bella Collina area.   Veterans of the Battle of the South Road, against the Troll of Bella Collina; and the Battle of Silo Road against the Insolente Aldo and his mutant gang.  Ernesto lost the use of his legs in this latter battle.

*Adolpho* - Dog breeder and trainer of Tylesian Corsos, massive hunting and war dogs.    Veteran of the Battle of the South Road, against the Troll of Bella Collina.  Father of Viletta.

*Viletta* - Daughter of Adolpho, apprentice dog trainer, and occasionally dogsitter.

*Chapter 3 - Vita*

*Tomasso* - A plow ox, co-owned by Gaulfredo and Taalia, purchased to replace Bartolemi.

*Hermes* - A fine ram, and the head of Taalia's young flock.

*Hurcio* - The one-legged rooster, wounded in mortal combat against the Troll of Bella Collina but saved by Taalia and the Madre Angeletta.

*The Troublemaker Boys* - A group of late teens who first teased Taalia when she was a newcomer to the Bella Collina community, then shamefacedly shoveled troll-scat for her after the Battle of the the South Road.  Veterans of the Battle of Silo Road.  Original troublemakers are Tesifonte, Ansaldo, Cremenzio, with Enrico later joining their crew.

*The Spinster Sisters* - Local gossips of Bella Collina, and typical operators of the local trading post.  Amalia and Amadea.

*Rampollo Damio* - The local political agent of Bella Collina, designated by the Senate of Verezzo's Yellow faction.  As Rampollo, responsible for trying to coordinate and grow the region's income in a way that enriches himself to the level of a voting _elletore_ viable in the Senate.

*Gherardino* - Proprietor of Bella Collina's tavern.  Widower, horseman, father of young Rubeus and Perusia.  Veteran of the Battle of the South Road.

*Alberto* - Owner of the farm on the South Road where the battle took place; himself a Veteran of the Battle of the South Road.

*Oscar and Pierre* - Adolpho's prized wardogs.  Veterans of the Battle of the South Road.

*Fiamma* - Bertuccio's white horse.  Veteran of the Battle of the South Road.

*Chapter 4 - Ambizione*

*Bellina da Isolome* - Local trapper and hunter, also thief, of Bella Collina.  Stole an expensive pistol from some rich person in Verezzo, and fled the pursuit of an elven bounty hunter all the way past Bella Collina.  Saved from capture by Taalia.

*Insolente Aldo* - The leader of a mutant gang on Silo Road.  Slain by Taalia et al in the Battle of Silo Road.

*Gabrello* - Road Warden of Caesa di Silo and the Silo Road.  Found dead, presumably killed by Insolente Aldo's gang.

*Mia* - Rotund but happy proprietress of the _Leaping Vixen House_ in Caesa di Silo.

*Watch Sergeant Bruto* - Law officer of Caesa di Silo; almost arrested Taalia et al.

*Marco* - Leatherworker and tanner of Caesa di Silo.  Openly infatuated with Taalia.  Has a cat named Gregori.

*Jezzabella* - Istuccio's horse, loaned to Taalia for her trip to Verezzo.

*Blasio* - Suspicious sweating man who tried to pass himself off as Taalia's manservant before being chased off by the Caesa di Silo militiamen.

*Bolo Hempfire* - Halfling Proprietor of the _Pigly_, a large and luxurious coaching inn on the way to Verezzo.  Cheerful pie enthusiast.  Husband of Fulalla, father of Rumpold.

*The Golden Gallants* - A mercenary company currently scattered south of Verezzo, awaiting serious work.  Members include Daniele da Floriglio, Bruno, Victoria and Gennaro.

*Galiana* - Middle aged messenger Taalia met at the _Pigly._

*Bennetto* - Horse trader and trainer at the _Pigly._

*The Lady In Blue* - A Courtesan of Verezzo, apparently affiliated with the blue faction, Taalia spotted at the _Pigly._

*Sapienza da Larimo* - Cartographer whom Taalia met at the _Lucky Duck._

----------


## MrAbdiel

(What he said ^)

----------


## BananaPhone

*Taalia*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show




Character

*Name*
Taalia

*Race*
Human

*Career*
Hedgecraft Apprentice

*Previous Careers*
Slave

*Sheet*
May include a link in the future



Personal Details

*Age*
17ish (Young)
*Gender*
Female

*Eyes*
Hetereochromia light blue and bright blue/borderline white
*Weight*
134lbs

*Hair*
Light brown/sandy blonde
*Height*
6'5"

*Star*
Unknown
*Siblings*
Unknown

*Birthland*
Unknown

*Dist Mark*
Thirteen scars

*Barefoot Adventures*
TBD



Main Profile


*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

*Starting*
44
41
39
36
32
39
34
34

*Advance*
5/5
-
5/5
5/5
10/10
10/10
0/5
5/10

*Current*
*49*
*41*
*44*
*41*
*42*
*49*
*34*
*39*

Secondary Profile


*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

*Starting*
1
13
4
4
4
0
0
3

*Advance*
-
4/4
-
-
0
0
--
--

*Current*
*1*
*17/17*
*4*
*4*
*4*
*0*
*0*
*3/3*


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


*Spoiler: Combat Info*
Show

Movement

*Char*
*Move/Disengage*
*Charge*
*Run*

4
8
16
20



Weapons

*Name*
*Group*
*Dmg includes SMB/MS*
*Range*
*Reload*
*Qualities*

Throwing Knife (Poor Quality)
Ord
SB-3 (6)
6/12
Half
None



Armor

*Name*
*Head*
*R. Arm*
*L. Arm*
*Body*
*R. Leg*
*L. Leg*

Hit Chance
01-15
16-35
36-55
56-80
81-90
91-00

Leather Skullcap
0
0
0
0
0
0

Mail Coif
0
0
0
0
0
0

Plate Helmet
0
0
0
0
0
0

Leather Jack
0
0
0
0
0
0

Mail Sleeved Shirt
0
0
0
0
0
0

Breastplate
0
0
0
0
0
0

Leather Leggings
0
0
0
0
0
0

Mail Leggings
0
0
0
0
0
0

*Total AP*
*0*
*0*
*0*
*0*
*0*
*0*





*Spoiler: Money*
Show

Money

*Gold Crowns*
*Silver Shillings*
*Brass Pennies*

0
0
1






*Spoiler: Trapping Details*
Show



*Spoiler: Contents of Purse*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

Purse Bulk
1
empty purse ENC

Coins
.1 ea
1 penn




*Spoiler: Contents of Sling Bag*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

Sling Bag Bulk
5
empty slingbag ENC

Handful of mushrooms
0


1 Fishing reel (Good quality)
20


Animal skull necklace
1


2 Leather Pouches
-


1 book (Damaged)
10


1 wooden pipe
9


1 flint and steel (poor quality)
25


1 clay jug (1 gallon)

-

1 brass oddity)
20
-

1 large tent (poor quality)
10


1 lucky charm
10






*Spoiler: Contents of Large Trunk 400ENC + 394 of 400*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

???
9






*Spoiler: Farm*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

5 Sheep





[/spoiler][/spoiler]

*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

Talents

*Resistance to Magic*
+10% Willpower to Resist Magic

*Resistance to Disease*
+10% Toughness to Resist Disease

*Flee!*
+1 Movement for 1d10 rounds when your life is in danger

*Acute Hearing*
+10% to Hearing-based Perception Tests

*Night Vision*
See up to 30 yards in natural darkness

*Natural Weapons.*
When attacking without a weapon, you count as being armed with	a hand weapon





*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Basic Skills

*Value*
*Skill Name*
*Char*
*+10%*
*+20%*
*Related Talents*

*49%*
Animal Care
Int


N/A

*39%*
Charm
Fel


N/A

*39%*
Command
Fel


N/A

*42%*
Concealment
Ag


N/A

*41%*
Consume Alcohol
T


N/A

*34%*
Disguise
Fel


N/A

*44%*
Drive
S


N/A

*49%*
Evaluate
Int


N/A

*49%*
Gamble
Int


N/A

*39%*
Gossip
Fel


N/A

*39%*
Haggle
Fel


N/A

*44%*
Intimidate
S


N/A

*49%*
Outdoor Survival
Int


N/A

*49%*
Perception
Int


Acute Hearing

*42%*
Ride
Ag


N/A

*44%*
Row
S


N/A

*44%*
Scale Sheer Surface
S


N/A

*49%*
Search
Int


N/A

*42%*
Silent Move
Ag


N/A

*44%*
Swim
S


N/A

Advanced Skills

*Value*
*Skill Name*
*Char*
*+10%*
*+20%*
*Related Talents*

*49%*
Common Knowledge (The Skaven)
Int


N/A

*49%*
Speak Language (Queekish)
Int


N/A

*39%*
Blather
Fel




*49%*
Speak Language (Tilean)
Int


N/A

*49%*
Heal
Int




*49%*
Trade (Cook)
Int




*49%*
Read/Write
Int







*Spoiler: Mutations and Insanities*
Show

Mutations

*None* 
None

Insanities

*None*
None







*Spoiler: Experience and Advances*
Show

Experience

*Total Gained*
*Spent*

750
700

Advances

*Advance*
*Cost*

Full Slave career
10 years of her life any sense of home or family

Fel +5
100

Int +5
100

Animal Care r
100

Read/Write
100

Heal
100

Haggle
100

Trade (Cook)
100

Full Slave career
100














*Spoiler*
Show

*WS:* 44
*BS:* 41
*S:* 39
*T:* 36
*Agi*: 32
*Int:* 39
*WP:* 34
*Fel:* 34

*Wounds:* 15
*Fate:* 3
*Attacks:* 1

*Skills:*
Common Knowledge (Skaven)
Speak Language (Riekspeil, Queekish)
Concealment
Perception
Gossip
Search

*Talents:*
Resistance to Magic
Resistance to Disease
Excellent Vision
Hardy
Natural Weapons



*Height:* 6'5"
*Personality Traits:* Ambitious, survivor, fast learner, good mind for when to be diplomatic and when to strike.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll post tonight. I have an idea where she's from in the Empire, and will write to it with geographic hints, but I think you wanted to keep the definite, set-in-stone origin elusive, if I remember correctly.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, that's my hope.  It's not going to be... somewhere bad?  But having your character not be sure, and having _you_ not know, works better as a tandem approach.  I'd like you - once you're emancipated - to have to decide how and why and if you'll investigate that past, or if you want to move forward towards other goals.  Part of what I'm hoping will be fun!

Please don't mind the trauma dump at the start; compelling protagonist needs such pain in their origins.  That's m'theory.  You're helping me experiment on my Solo skills, here. :)

But feel free to put those geographic elements in there - at the very least, it means the place you're from will be _like_ the one you're picturing, if not it precisely.  The only immutable is it's a couple of days inland from the Sea of Claws; so that looks like Ostland or Nordland, as your story begins with a Norscan raid.


EDIT:

Ah, classic 'Nana; draining swamps with engineering miracles.  Looks like you're angling for a Wasteland origin.  I don't hate the idea - it does mean you'd have a broken and defunct _wastelander_ language to reactive, rather than _reikspiel_; and likewise with the knowledge!  Great writing, too.  Second scar coming up...

----------


## BananaPhone

> Ah, classic 'Nana; draining swamps with engineering miracles. Looks like you're angling for a Wasteland origin. I don't hate the idea - it does mean you'd have a broken and defunct wastelander language to reactive, rather than reikspiel; and likewise with the knowledge! Great writing, too. Second scar coming up...



Ahh, haha, I actually didn't connect those two together!

For this one...where I envisioned the start being, I thought of it similar to the Netherlands and their Land Reclamation, with the local Metropolis being a highly populated city with large trade networks.

I only just realised how similar that was to a certain M-named lady in another of your games and an idea her devious mind has come up with in the past haha.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Funny how these things synch up. But perhaps youll get your chance as a ye olde terraformer yet!

Alright, as for this second scar, Ill riff off that blunt blow.  Ive an idea for it now.  Ill have a third thing up this weekend, though probably not tonight!

----------


## BananaPhone

> Funny how these things synch up. But perhaps youll get your chance as a ye olde terraformer yet!


Hah, I've actually got one idea thread in mind for where the character can go that I don't think you'll be predicting.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I look forward to it!  But you know; journey is the destination, etc etc.  We're at 3 out of the 13 scars!  You're doing great.  I feel like this character will be nicely traumatized when she's done.

----------


## BananaPhone

13 Scars? 

*Thinks*

Is this something to do with the horned rat? 

Also, out of amusement, I came across: https://boardgamegeek.com/blogpost/4...ence-values-iq 

Int 39, as Meyla has, is 129.5 IQ, making her 'moderately gifted'. I'm trying to keep that in mind when writing her memories and interaction with the strange things and new world, particularly considering the plasticity of childrens minds and how eerily perceptive the little ankle biters are.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hell, I mean she's a fated protagonist.  She'll be IQ 200+ some day, I've no doubt; but having her as a little smarty works just fine.

----------


## BananaPhone

Finished my post.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, fourth scar time - enter the ratmen!

By the way, I know I promised sandboxy and this prologue is quite heavy handed; but I promise it's just the prologue.  A little collaboration to establish some meaningful (traumatic) experiences for your character, plus getting some foggy memories of individuals who might turn up in unexpected places elsewhere in your story.  And what I hope is a fun way to fly through your first career.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and...




> 13 Scars? 
> 
> *Thinks*
> 
> Is this something to do with the horned rat?


Only if you're superstitious~.

----------


## BananaPhone

In the warhammer world?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

"It's time we start writing shorter posts."


> *Biggest post ever*


Haha, sorry, just gently teasing  :Small Wink: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah.  Its a fair cop.

I realised that halfway through and was going to say something, but I figured that would only make it longer.

I just like describing!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, I'm back from my distractions and crawling back on top of my posts!

Back in your court, 'Nana.  How does Nameless handle being caught in a rat-fight?

----------


## BananaPhone

That's alright, I hope things are fine for you now :).

I've been busy IRL too. In regarsd to this game, I enjoyed playing around with a few career paths and potential trajectories the cahracter could take, depending upon the circumstances of her "liberation".

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, I hope to provide you with circumstances that make that decision easier; or more complex in an interesting way.  I know you like to play characters with ambition - but dont be afraid of a slow build, or one that goes through a few different places!

The opportunities that are immediate may be limited; the ones that exist to be sought are potentially endless, with some run-up!

----------


## BananaPhone

Hah, need to put away "How to become a vampire" book on the shelf  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

Skyping with the misses tonight, I had a big pizza and some whiskey so I'm bloated. I'll be posting tomorrow. Promise.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No problemo!

----------


## BananaPhone

While you're here, I was narrowing the future careers down to two paths. I am interested in what type of game you're keen on running, as your engagement is necessary. Like, a game where one is a Kislev warrior riding around on a horse is really different from a game where the person is an aspiring engineer building guns.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I fancy myself competent and equipped to cater all extremes, from a New World Colony to high seas piracy to tomb raidering your way through the black pyramid of nagash.  Ill try to be fair representing danger - thats why we have fate points - but aside from that I really do want it to be open.

There are features that do connect to your character that arent meaningless even if your actions are pretty sandboxy though.  The location and state of your original family, for example; the interest other parties might have in your character; events that happen around you and might influence your decision.  So fate will deal a hand, but not lock you in a train car.  Fate, sometimes, is told to jump in a lake.

----------


## BananaPhone

I've been thinking of that mix of fun but also practical/likely. 

As you mentioned I tend to make "ambitious" characters, because those are the ones that interest me the most. But I know that turning a Warhammer RPG into "Gunmaker Tycoon 3000" could be pretty boring for you. I've also got ideas that the character Nameless would want to _do_ something about the Skaven menace, knowing what a huge threat they pose.

So at the moment I'm thinking about going into Thief. From there, a job can go bad or they need to escape and they move into seaman/mate/ship captain, or they become a highwayman, possibly across the Empire/Sylvania.

Another is going Tilean Estrador > Sergeant > Captain, and running their own mercenary company and more.

Those are the two general ideas I have at the moment!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, as it is WFRP, even if you hole yourself up in a workshop making Hellblaster Mk2: Hellblasterererer, events will conspire to give you a reason to come out and do things anyway.

The best thing to do is not over plan!  After all, being a solo game, you don't need to worry about 'falling behind' other players with diversions, for example.  You may go through _quite a few_ careers before you get to where you feel she best fits.  I didn't discount the career changing cost for nuttin'!

Also, the thief suggestion is funny to me.  I was having a conversation with someone about solos in WFRP, mentioning going towards a master theif career, and my thought then was basically "I think it could be done although I can imagine better worlds in which to play out the solo thief fantasy."  But I meant what I said about catering to whichever direction you want to go!

Best advice is still don't overplan it.  Careers with low trappings requirements are going to be the easiest to get into first, naturally; but you'll need to find the appropriate mentor/employer/network to get into one career or another.  You might find yourself gaining opportunities to advance one way or another in character that you didn't expect!

Edit: Also, based on your additions to the narrative so far, I think you're more likely to know Wastelander than Reikspiel.  But even with that being the case, you won't have enough of it to have the "Speak Language: Wastelander" skill just year.  Contextually, you speak Queekish most fluently because you've been forced to speak it and much of the time _think_ in it for so long.  You probably speak enough Wastelander and Noscan to muddle through a difficult, simple conversation; but I won't force you to go into special careers to learn language skills in places you are immersed.

----------


## BananaPhone

Aye indeed, so things do depend a lot on where she emerges after escape, what she takes with her etc. That can change things a lot too.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Aye indeed, so things do depend a lot on where she emerges after escape, what she takes with her etc. That can change things a lot too.


That's the plan.  Rags---------> Riches?

That's what I mean when I say over a long enough timeframe, the options are pretty unlimited.  But you know; it's still a big hazardous world, and one that demands taxes and piety; and one that isn't especially friendly to women, for that matter.  But you might reasonably anticipate a lowish grade beginning dependant on, like you said, where she emerges and what she brings.  Bone Picker, Farmer, Dung Collector - These are the lofty heights you might initially aspire to, if you BELEEEEEIVE in yourself!  And can acquire a cart somehow, in many cases.  Beggar and Graverobber all have low bars of entry.  Initiate just requires a holy symbol and robes - and to convince a holy person of your sincerity.  Depending on where you end up, Lamplighter, Litigant, Frogwife, Badlander all are are moderately accessible.  But they're all just launchpads, you know?  If you want to inflict a vengeful blow on the skaven, then keep that in your sight and the arc of the world will bend toward it.

Edit: Peasant is actually amazing because it permits so many choices, lol.  Both Peasant and Vagabond are excellent bases for a project like this, for your consideration; and likely accessible wherever you find yourself.  A lot of self-teaching involved.

----------


## BananaPhone

> That's the plan.  Rags---------> Riches?


Rags to something anyway hah.

----------


## BananaPhone

Thanks for being patient on the post waiting. I hope it was somewhat worth it hah.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I think it was!  I enjoy your writing.  And now we've both abandoned the pretense of 'smaller posts now', lol.

Incidentally, I've been thinking of the sanity impact of this childhood.  I don't want to just load you with insanity points; but you can't be completely sane after this.  So he's what I think I want to do:

Nameless is going to emerge into the world with 0 Insanity points, but 2 phobias.  You can decide what they are - fear of enclosed spaces, fear of rats, fear of being bound, whatever.  But these insanities - unlike those you earn in play - you'll have chances to conquer during the game.  Have a think and pitch me the fears you'd like most.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll come up with something. 

And yes, it seems that long posts might need to be toned down just a tad in the future haha. I was listening to this the whole time for inspiration.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Tents fingers contemplatively.*

Hmm.

Bananafriend, I appreciate your "better to ask forgiveness than permission" attitude.  I like your post!  Very touching - I wasn't sure how she'd react to the opportunity.

But I can't let you get away with it. XD  I'll let you keep the throwing knife - that's a fine souvenir.  But you're not surging into the world with armor and a pair of warplock pistols.  Nice try though!

I can work with the post, though.  Posting now!

----------


## BananaPhone

She was going to bury them and retrieve them later to sell  :Small Tongue: .

A girl rocking up to the nearest town with a pair of guns, a whip and carrying warpstone tokens on her would set all sorts of alarm bells off.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> She was going to bury them and retrieve them later to sell .
> 
> A girl rocking up to the nearest town with a pair of guns, a whip and carrying warpstone tokens on her would set all sorts of alarm bells off.


All this description does is make me want to run a The Last Gunslinger game.

Might be worth updating your character sheet, too - it's worth including a 'base' profile and then your current one, to help track which advances you've taken.  You should now have gotten everything available in the slave career, plus Nightvision.  You speak only Queekish fluently; with a dormant grasp of a language others will later tell you is Wastelander, and fragments of Norscan.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Reads the post*


Really?

He _faked_ his own death?

*Spoiler*
Show




XD I'm just teasing.


Though having a wealthy Skaven engineer to loot, one who had stocked up on his affects in order to travel, would have been one of the luckiest breaks ever that a slave could get before running off into the woods a free person lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *Reads the post*
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> He _faked_ his own death?
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> ...


Hahaha!

Well, I was going for less 'faked own death' John Kreese style, and more 'played dead' cunning desperate animal style.

And yes, that WOULD have been lucky!  But you had enough luck - you survived and escaped skaven slavery! XD And now to survive everything else.

----------


## BananaPhone

He could've dropped the guns in the tunnel during their flight  :Small Tongue:  *Shrugs*.


But I do have an ongoing character sheet: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing



However, she already received a +5 Agility from her Seventh Scar. So I'm assuming you meant her 12th scar was a typo and meant to say +5 instead of +10?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> He could've dropped the guns in the tunnel during their flight  *Shrugs*.
> 
> 
> But I do have an ongoing character sheet: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> However, she already received a +5 Agility from her Seventh Scar. So I'm assuming you meant her 12th scar was a typo and meant to say +5 instead of +10?


Well I wanted to give you the chance to grab one and have a standoff, if you so wanted!  But you have elected the way of... Well.  Chill.  The way of chill.

Well, yes but know.  I mean... to prevent confusion (although, here we are), instead of gaining stacking +5 increments, I've adopted the way of wiser GM's I've seen, who note the advances individually.  So you don't have two +5 agility advances - you can only gain the +5 Agility advance one time.  You have the +5 Agility advance, and then the +10 advance; the second not available until you've taken the first.  Thus hopefully to prevent confusion for a hypothetical player who has gone through three careers with +5 agility advances, hoping he is able to stack them to +15.

Blah blah, you have +10 Agi!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Thinks*

So you're saying she..._could_ have gotten one of those guns if she just pointed one of them at Papa Rat?

*Finger hovers over the Load Last Save button*

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: N-not necessarilly..*
Show




Also, feel free to roll in the OOC thread when I require rolls to reveal actionable stuff.

----------


## BananaPhone

A hearing based Perception check - (1d100)[*58*] vs TN 54
A sight based Perception check - (1d100)[*7*] vs TN 44
And an Outdoor Survival check - naturally at half int, on account of lacking the skill - (1d100)[*59*] vs TN 22


I'll wait for the results before posting next.

----------


## BananaPhone

Coincidently, the only Trappings the Warlock career needs is a Lucky Charm...

To answer the OOC question: given what she's been through, her natural instinct will be to enter the little cave.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahaha; and a functioning knowledge of witchcraft, but yeah. ;)

----------


## BananaPhone

*Reads post*


Hmm, yes indeed.

----------


## BananaPhone

Silent Move roll - (1d100)[*62*] vs TN 62.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ooh, on the very button!

----------


## BananaPhone

Resistance to Disease: (1d100)[*73*] vs TN 71

----------


## MrAbdiel

You might as well reroll that fail with a temp fate point - it'll come back!

Oh, and give me a +20% toughness test against exposure, too!

----------


## BananaPhone

Toughness - (1d100)[*12*] TN 61
Re-rolling Disease check - (1d100)[*14*] vs TN 71

----------


## BananaPhone

Search check - [roll]1d100[/roll] TN 64
Visual perception check -  [roll]1d100[/roll] TN 44

----------


## BananaPhone

Search check - (1d100)[*63*] vs TN 64
Visual perception check - (1d100)[*8*] vs TN 44

----------


## BananaPhone

I have an idea I don't think you're expecting.

Posting.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wuh oh.  I look forward to it.

Incidentally, I think I'm pretty happy with my theory about PbP working best in solo-driven games. Holy smokes, we're flying along.  Imaging checking in with 5 other co-leaders on every decision so far.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh yeah, we're moving at a very expeditious pace!

----------


## BananaPhone

Was I right that you didn't expect it? Or did I check off a 'Predict Banana Bingo' ? Haha.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I didn't predict it!  A very interesting plan.  Let's see how it turns out.

Rolling for.... somethingdon'tworryaboutit

(1d100)[*57*]

And rolling for... Somethingelsedon'tworryaboutit

(1d100)[*75*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmmm.  HMMM!

Alright.

*RollA* - (1d100)[*81*]
*RollB* - (1d100)[*1*]

Can you give me a hearing based perception check?  You are opposing RollB, particularly.

EDIT:  Holy hell, Roll B.  Still, make the roll anyway.  If you roll similarly impressively, you might yet win.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Hearing Check:* (1d100)[*56*] vs TN 54

Pfft, no. 

I think we've found Nameless* nemesis: the forum roller.


*Wow, what a Freudian slip.

----------


## BananaPhone

If she can take any more actions after climbing down the tree, let me know.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  Ill offer you the trade off, if you are not attempted by a Peoples Elbow from the top rope.

To climb down safely is a full action.  Its a branchy enough tree that its not so hard.

If you want to climb down as a half action, Ill need a Scale Sheer Surface (+20%) roll or fall some of the distance, probably ending prone and looking like a doofus.

But the combat is still a half-action move away from the base of the tree.  So even if you got down with your half action, youd want to spend a FP for an extra half, which would enable you to charge in right away.

So how quickly do you want to engage?  If youre willing to risk a skill roll and spend a FP, you can get in and attack this turn even if youre not elbow droppin.

If you are willing to wait a round to make sure you dont fall, hurt yourself, and end up prone (this engaging next turn with a bump on the head and no surprise anyway), then you can just climb with no roll and end your turn sneakily at the bottom of the tree.

In either case, gimme that good initiative.

----------


## BananaPhone

Initiative: (1D10+4)[*10*]


I think she'll play it safe and climb down quietly. 

That way if things don't go well for him, she's not noticed and can either climb back up or quietly slip away.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Safe and smort.  And hey, youre on top of the initiative, so theres that!

----------


## BananaPhone

Hehe, yes, she's not keen to join the Hardy Boyz of WWE fame any time soon  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright!  You're up!

A Throwing Knife is SB -3 damage, when thrown.  Strictly speaking, it cannot be used as a melee weapon.

But on the other hand, it's crazy to think a  man with any kind of knife is no more deadly than a man without one.   let's call it an improvised weapon - (SB-4 Damage).  A purpose made dagger is SB-3, so I can't really elevate it to that status.

The main benefit of having it is, if you take a Parrying Stance as a half action, you can parry with it!  Unarmed, you cannot parry at all.

Fortunately for you, with the _Natural Weapons_ talent, you are considered to be armed with a Hand Weapon (SB +0) damage when you are attacking unarmed.  I'm happy to consider "whatever is at hand" to be part of the "natural weapons" that human slaves learn to use.

So the net result is you can make your 'natural weapon' attack with kicks, bites, elbows, stabs with little knives made for throwing, etc.  You can also, use the improvised weapon to parry, if you take Parrying Stance.  But it won't qualify you for a free parry that dual wielding a proper weapon and shield might.

Sound fair?  Alright, time to make Nameless's bones.*










*You know, with regular killing; not warpstone killing.

----------


## BananaPhone

Alas, you have too many messages in your inbox  :Small Tongue: . You are too popular.

----------


## BananaPhone

She'll charge this turn, then next turn go into parry stance. 

*Charge attack:* (1d100)[*59*] vs TN 69
*Damage:* (1D10+4)[*5*]

I'll change that target to the Butcher if I can lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

He's sort of in the way, so I'll permit it.  Roll me a d100!

Oh, and while we're here... Make me a _Charm_ test, too.  It's not spoken thing - there's just going to need to be a moment where this guy figures out you're on his side and not a third party of mayhem.  This will help me figure out how quickly that happens.

----------


## BananaPhone

Mysterious D100: (1d100)[*58*]
Charm test: (1d100)[*90*] vs TN 34.



Though she might gain bonuses for attacking the goblins and not him lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Back to you!

As a refresher, since this is a uniquely poorly equipped character, a reminder of your combat options may be in order for this and future battles.

You have one dodge per turn if you are trained in dodge.

(Full) Charge - Move your charge move (minimum 4 yards) and attack with +10%
(Full) Swift Attack - Attack as many times as you have attacks.
(Full) All-Out Attack - +20% to hit, but no defences this turn.
(Full) Defensive Stance -20% to enemy WS to hit you, but you make no attacks this turn.
(Full) Guarded Attack - -10% to hit, but +10% to defences this turn.
(Full) Disengage -  Move out of combat without triggering reprisals.
(Half) Parry Stance - Permits you to parry once in the following turn.
(Half) Standard Attack - Make a single attack.
(Half) Aim - The Standard Attack that immediately follows gains +10%

There's also feint and manouver, but those are really only viable when you are swinging around a nice high WS.  I list the others only because I've found at low levels of XP, they actually matter.  After you have a career or two complete, it's almost always dig in and swift attack, making sure to dual wield to have your parry for free!

----------


## BananaPhone

can she Parry stance and attack one of the gobbies?

----------


## MrAbdiel

She can indeed!  That's the main feature of Parry Stance.  If you're not dual wielding an approved combination of weapons (Eg, Hand weapon and Shield), Parry Stance is how you get to parry at all.  Basic enemies with just hand weapons, or spears and sheilds, will usually standard attack, and parry stance if they're feeling defensive... or all-out, if they're desperate.

----------


## BananaPhone

Great! She'll do that.


Attack: (1d100)[*21*] vs 49
Damage: (1D10+4)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bam - a punch innahead!  They don't like that.  Stranger-Guy took two turns of nerves, but he's going to jump in this turn again.  It's Nameless's turn again!  With your attack, woudl you mind pre-rolling your parry, in case it's needed?  It'll just save us one extra back and forth of messaging, if you get hit at all.

----------


## BananaPhone

Attack: (1d100)[*78*] vs 49
Damage: (1d10+4)[*9*]

Parry: (1d100)[*3*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry in 10 man naxx atm and taking seconds to typeout rolls lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lmao, I'm grinding the prepatch event on a priest I'm leveling between posts. XD

----------


## BananaPhone

Just Maly and Obsidian Sanctum left :P.

----------


## BananaPhone

At the moment, without any other threat, it's just Nameless + Man vs two goblins. So unless something changes, she'll be doing her Parry Stance.



*Round 1:*
*Attack:* (1d100)[*50*] vs 49
*Damage:*  (1d10+4)[*5*]

*Parry:* (1d100)[*61*]


*Round 2:*
*Attack:* (1d100)[*79*] vs 49
*Damage:* (1d10+4)[*7*]

*Parry:* (1d100)[*53*]



Ugggh, jesus this roller. In 4x d10 rolls I've rolled a 1 twice and haven't rolled above a 5. But when those same D10s get rolled for percentile? Suddenly 5 is the minimum they roll. 

*Rolls eyes*

 Stuff that, spending 2 fate points: 1 on first attack and 2nd on 2nd attack.

----------


## MrAbdiel

hahaha. Go for it!  Fate is for spending.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Round 1: Attack:* (1d100)[*80*] vs TN 49

*Round 2: Attack:* (1d100)[*30*] vs TN 49




I'm telling you Mr Gm, this roller will be my nemesis throughout this whole game. She could be a farking Vampire Lord against a peasant and still will roll 100s and get slowly stabbed to death because of this roller.

----------


## MrAbdiel

If that is your fate, you will EMBRACE it like a hero.

Goblin feebly tries to parry that strike. (1d100)[*85*].  He fails!  Pickaxe is on 0!  Post incoming...

----------


## BananaPhone

> If that is your fate, you will EMBRACE it like a hero.


I make my own fate.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay, Sarah Conner.  Calm down!

Also, wham!  Pick-gobber nails you in the arm for 12 wounds; 8 after damage reduction!  But his buddy got splatted, and now it's you and one goblin who is, himself, on 0 wounds.  Highly critable.  Finish him!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Round 1:*
*Attack:* [roll]1d100[/roll vs 59
*Damage:*  (1D10+4)[*13*]

*Parry:*  (1d100)[*99*]


*Round 2:*
*Attack:* (1d100)[*45*] vs 59
*Damage:* (1D10+4)[*6*]

*Parry:* (1d100)[*78*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Round 1:
Attack: (1d100)[*8*] vs 59

----------


## MrAbdiel

You're lucky he didn't parry, or you'd have to rewrite that post.

But naw; you smooshed him.  Postin'!

----------


## BananaPhone

Really? Picks can parry?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You can parry as long as you have any melee weapon, and you take a parrying stance!  It's not particularly _good_ at parrying.  A shield, by contrast, gives +10% WS to parry; and when wielded in concert with a hand weapon, or dagger, or rapier, or a number of other options, you don't even need to take the parrying stance action.

Much that his stance helped - you moidered him.  Specifically, you did a 10 point crit to his left arm, but rolled minimum chips on the crit table so he survived; then did a 10 point to his right arm, which rolled better on the crit table and the goblin was, to quote the book...




> "...10. Killed in whatever spectacular and gore-drenched fashion
> the player or GM cares to describe."


Your wound hurts, but is clearly not fatal.  You're hungry and there's cold roast horse lying around - but that seems... well, you can decide.  It looks like this fellow is retrieving what belongs to him.

Also, in addition to the loot you had access to before, the goblins have dropped the crap they had on them. Their gross hides are useless to you, sizewise, and would not engender much favor from humans; and their clubs and spears are such poor quality weapons they are unlikely to sell.  The clubs are decent hand weapons, if you wanted to take one; and the pick, still bloody, is clearly of human make.  They also each have a crappy, rusty little knife, and a number of gross goblin gew-gaws, any of which you might take.

Honestly, this fellow had most of the luck - he statistically rocked the show, for a guy with just 34 WS.  Just rolled well when it counted.

But I'm to bed, now!  Will reply to your post in the morning, if you manage one!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Thinks*

She's in Tilea. I'm guessing! That's as far as I'll speculate hehe. 


I'm in a GDKP atm, but I'll post in a couple of hours.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Molto bene!  Molto, molto bene.

----------


## BananaPhone

She almost got 1 shot by a goblin. I'm glad she Noped right out of that troll cave.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, that would have been an easy way to get rid of a fate point!  I liked your plan - but it didn't work, for _some reason._  Worth remembering.

Posted!  And bedtime for me, for now!

----------


## BananaPhone

Some more tests...


Intelligence Test: (1d100)[*49*] vs TN 44.  

Charm Test: (1d100)[*45*] vs TN 34.

Toughness: (1d100)[*70*] vs TN 61 - oh wait, she has Resistance to Disease so the Target Number should be 71, which means she *just* beats it.


*Rolls eyes*

----------


## BananaPhone

Fate Point re-roll them all for the day. 


Intelligence Test: (1d100)[*29*] vs TN 44.  

Charm Test: (1d100)[*4*] vs TN 34.

Toughness: (1d100)[*31*] vs TN 61



I also marked down the following trappings on her sheet: Peasants outfit (average craftsmanship), 1 Slingbag, 1 handful of mushrooms, 1 fishing reel (Good quality), 1 animal skull necklace, 2 leather pouches (small), 1 cloth scrap, 1 book (Damaged), 1 wooden pipe, 1 flint and steel (poor quality), 1 clay jug (1 gallon), 1 brass oddity), 1 large tent (poor quality), 7 pennies.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jeez, those rolled sucked; but the Fate Points loved you.  3 fails to 3 passes!  Remarkable.

The loot looks good to me. Poor Quality club, and poor quality dagger, are also available from the slain. The pick (Poor great weapon), was also looted; it lives in the barn now, with the other farming tools!

----------


## BananaPhone

She actually passed the third roll, because I forgot to take into account her Resistance to Disease hah. Still, 1/3 is quite dreadful. 

Yes, she'll be pocketing the club as well. The RPG gamer in me has been hard-wired to do so. 

Now as for that chest...

----------


## MrAbdiel

The chest indeed!  Gaulfredo seems to have something in mind he's getting around to soon; and perhaps he has a way that will permit you, after the fact, to also end up with a still functional Large Trunk (3GC!).  But he's not watching you like a hawk, if you're super curious about it and impatient enough to try a new plan!

----------


## BananaPhone

Heh her plan would involve the horse pulling the lock off, that'll need his help. 


Though interestingly, if this weren't an adventure game, this would be about where the excitement of Taalia's life ends. She'd be a mix of Gaulfredo and Ariana, learning to cook and be homely, but also using her stature and strength to help with the crops and cattle. She'd live with them, learn the language, marry a local boy and have 9-10 of her own.

But, that's an alternate dimension, this is an adventure game hah.

Edit: Oh and I forgot to add "Lucky Charm" to those trappings.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Which would have been a perfectly fine ending.  The best cap to a miserable childhood is an adult life lived well!  But like you said its an adventure game.  These fate points mean what they say on the box!

----------


## BananaPhone

Something I'm curious atm about is the general ballpark of her age. 

She went down into the under-empire when she was around 16-17, yeah? And it's been 10 years since then? So right now she's around 16-17 years old?

I ask for character purposes (though a 16 year old having undergone 10 years of Skaven slavery would *not* be the type of typical teenager today), but also for thinking of career purposes. 

If she was older, I could totally see her first career as being the one that sets her on her path, like if, at 19, her first career was Militiaman and she was almost set on a military/mercenary path. 

But if she's younger, like 16-17 or so, her first (technically second) career could take her through a couple of years and almost be a backdrop. 

What are your thoughts?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm flexible on it, but I do prefer the second option - a somewhat normalish start before being projected into more heroic/militant things.  My big reason for removing the switching career XP cost was to enable a bit more freedom for this kind of thing; gamer senses always tingle with alarm when we are presented with an option that might, force us to spend extra resources for a diverse background instead of focusing hard on one niche.  I just hard shifted my Brettonian knight over to Entertainer for 200XP in the game I'm in and it breaks my heart to see that XP go down the drain - but I wanted some of the things Entertainer offered (trick-riding chief among them) so I went for it.  But I would have done it without blinking an eye if there wasn't a penalty discouraging it!

So I made the rules for this story to prevent any sense that, for example, "it would be more efficient for me to go into the right career to get to X right away instead of wasting time and XP in Y; even if I like some of that or it makes sense IC."  You get all the story; a diversified portfolio may serve you very well especially since your helpers are going to be limited to those you hire, or befriend IC - some of whom I might permit to be played by other players just for some RP texture and, if Nameless goes her own way at the end of that adventure/contract, then that's the way it goes and that character will either go to a new thread for a spinoff or be retired.  Mostly you're relying on your main character.

So for all those reasons, I think mechanically it makes sense to do an 'early' career and then change to a different one; start at farmer, then take up bounty hunting when you become restless after a year or two for example, sure.  I also think that makes sense the way you've been playing Nameless - if you'd played her as more traumatized, twitchy and hostile to people, she might have accepted only the help she need then struck out into the world right away.  But you seem to be happy to play her reveling in normalcy for a while - it's fine and good to play into that.  It means your early 'quests' might be a little more _Redridge_ than _Burning Steppes_, if you get my drift.  A little more "Help, there's a pig in my garden!  I dropped my necklace in the water!  A rock fell on Barry, now he's stuck!" and a little less "We must kill Gorbag Nutsmasher before he overruns the capitol!  You must find the dragon-spear!  Duke Penderghast must be stopped!".

BuuuUUUUuuUUUuuut if I wanted to write the whole story I could be doing that; I'm facilitating for you.  But that's my thoughts.

Timewise, I pictured that she was nabbed by Norscans at about age 5, sold to rats at about 7, and probably emerged at about age 17.  But all that's foggy and adjustable, somewhat by design.

Edit:  I certainly _enjoy_ GMing slice-of-life, Nameless-Strives-To-Unlearn-Skavenisms type stuff.  Knowing that there is definitely adventure and daring in the future, I like the contrast of the build; and I like your character making some attachments to people and getting grounded in the surface world before seeking out another purpose.

----------


## BananaPhone

Whats in the chest, what's in the chest, what's in the chest? Haha.

----------


## BananaPhone

She's quite interested in the old womans alchemy and the mans tinkering, so a mixture of Hedge Wizard and Student (gee, who does that sound like?). The roadwarden is more of a dashing figure to her at the moment, but from whom she'd love to learn how to use firearms.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, the woman is a wisewoman of Tilea's equivalent of Rhya; she's in the Friar career, though with a less formalized order because Rhyans don't really worry so much about formality and are very rural.  So she's the healer and midwife of the area, and meets with similar compatriots in neighbouring farming communities.  She's gone through Hedgecraft Apprentice and into Initiate (Taal & Rhya), so she has some herbalism knowledge even if she's not a full on swamp dwelling potion hag.

The gent working on the chest is a tradesman - a worker in brass and steel, though apparently somewhat technically minded as well.  And you picked the road warden! Once we pass a little time for it to be credible for you to be speaking Tilean, you'll be able to start curating your options.

Lunch now, post later.

----------


## BananaPhone

Indeed, the more I ponder it the more I think she genuinely would enjoy, and excel at, a combination of Tradesman (Gunsmith) and Hedge Apprentice to the older woman, as what she'd be doing over the next few years until she's 19 or so. Taught by those around her, following in Papa Rats pawsteps  :Small Tongue: .

That's just what I'm thinking atm, of course!

----------


## BananaPhone

> Lunch now, post later.




My my, that was quite a long lunch  :Small Wink:  haha. I'm just teasing, I hope you're enjoying Dragonflight.

----------


## BananaPhone

So all up ~135.3gc worth in the chest! 140.3gc with the chest. 

Could sell it and buy a riding horse.

Or do herself up nicely and attract a wealthy noble needing a wife lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Those are the prices that an accomplished seller could sell those things for - selling them at this stage in your career will be an adventure in itself.  Not many farmer's wives out in Whoop-Whoop Tilea who can fork over 50gc for a dress! ;)




> My my, that was quite a long lunch  haha. I'm just teasing, I hope you're enjoying Dragonflight.


>_>  I am.

----------


## BananaPhone

Heh I figured :P.

Ahh, so there's no local town to go and off-load stuff? We really are out in rural land, like the type I personally grew up in? Interesting. I guess that makes the Nobles Garb even more valuable and an even greater gift that Taalia just gave to her step mother.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry to annoy you with just speaking out loud, but I'm just going over page 104 of the core book in regards to income, availability etc. Though as I mentioned in my IC post, I'm not a rules lawyer expecting you to adhere to things 100%, it is a useful point of reference and framing for these sorts of things so one can get a sense of scale.

Like the yearly pay of a farmer (I think in the career entries the book distinguishes peasants working the land from "farmers", who make a good living and have enhanced social status because of it) is 15-25 gold crowns, monthly pay of 15-25 shillings and weekly pay of 45-75 pennies. 

So together Gaulfredo and Ariana generate about 24-50 gold crows a year before taxes. Then along comes Taalia with this chest within which is a Nobles Garb, which is worth what they make in a year, let alone the rest of the items. The good craftsman mirror is 30gc, which is more than Gaulfredo makes in a year. All up, Taalia wants to take 89 gc worth of materials to the local market to barter with, that's about 90gc, or almost twice what this family makes in a year. According to Old World Armory, 90gc is enough to buy an acre of common rural land, or a rural hovel she could set herself up in. Like imagine if you took someone in and they wanted to trade with goods worth a bit under half of what you make a year. That's quite something. 

So if she traded those items for other items, one of them being an ox, and then gifted it to Gaulfredo/Ariana to replace their draught horse, that's like someone gifting you something worth over a years worth of pay. _And still having "value" left over to barter for some more things_. 

Again, sorry to bother you, this is really just me talking out loud about things I find interesting because I'm a nerd with an over-active imagination lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It takes a concerted effort to annoy me! :D

The relationship between the prices of objects as they relate to adventurers and the prices of objects as they relate to real people in the world earning wages is fraught with peril.  It's all a bit wibbly wobbly.  But indeed, you have in your possession a decent chunk of potential windfall in these desirable garments.  As for giving the noble garb to Ariana, well.  Give me a charm roll, with a +40%.  It's a very nice gift; the nicest thing she ever will have owned.  But it requires her to suspend her instinct to decline something so valuable.  Gift culture can be weird!

But yep; it's scattered freemen with farms, with village hubs; and villages radiating from towns.  As far as the governance over this... we will discover that.

Gonna go to bed soon, but I'll post tomorrow!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Charm:* (1d100)[*24*] vs TN 74.

It looks like she'll be accepting it. Doubtless her euphoria will over-flow onto her husband, who will in turn be subtly thankful to Taalia haha. They might be facing troubling financial times ahead, but they do so in good spirits lol.

So that means Taalia will be taking ~39gc worth of goods to market, which is more than twice the average peasants yearly earnings. Again, the loose references we've mentioned, but still. It's a lot.

----------


## BananaPhone

I've been perusing through the bartering system of Old World Armory and comparing some availabilities. Now, again, I'm not rules-lawyering and demanding strict adherence heh, and the simple price of "availability" can get unusual. (would people really trade an ox for a pair of shoes?)

But the general goal of Taalia's trip might be: 

good mirror (v rare) - 32 plentiful (or 16 common)
1 good clothes (common) - 2 plentiful
1 best clothes (average) - 4 plentiful
1 good mask (average) - 4 plentiful

= 40 plentiful, or 20 common.

Plan 1:
*Spoiler*
Show

1 ox (30g, plentiful availability) - a gift to Gaulfredo.
20-30 chickens + 2-3 roosters (5 pennies each which is ridiculously cheap, you can buy 30 chooks for 12.5 silver shillings) 
Materials and a couple of boys to help build a large coop for about 100 chickens (average/poor laborer's are 'common' availability, no real cost estimation for a coup, but it'd be much less than a hovel.)
Some feed for the chooks. (plentiful)

Chickens are prolific layers, with ~30 chickens producing about 12 dozen eggs per week. On page 120 of Old World Armory, a dozen eggs sells for 15 pennies, so keeping 2 dozen eggs for the family and selling the other 10 for 150 pennies a week, or 12.5 silver a week. If she does that for a year that's 650 silver shillings a year, or about 32.5 gold crowns a year, which is at the top end of what the 'farmer' pay scale is. 

However. That's for the first 6 months. Those 2 dozen eggs? Half can be eaten, the other half can be used to let the chicks grow up, as they'll start producing eggs after 18-22 weeks too. So after 6 months that flock of 30 has become a flock of ~100, producing ~39 dozen eggs a week. Two dozen kept for the family to eat and use, the other 37 being sold for 555 pennies a week, or 46.25 silver a week, or 2.31 gold crowns a week, for an income of 55.5gc for the second half of the year, or 71.75 in total with the first half of the year, and about 111 gold crowns the next year. 

Now, this is a huge oversimplification, and money will have to be spent maybe hiring a labourer, upkeep, travel etc, but with some work it's potentially very lucrative and her contribution to the farmstead.






Plan 2:
*Spoiler*
Show

1x ox (30g, plentiful availability) - a gift to Gaulfredo.
5 sheep and a ram (12g, plentiful availability)
Some materials and boys to help for a day of setting up a small fenced off area with grazing. 

Each sheep can produce about 11 square yards of wool per year, and each square yard of wool, according to page 116 of Old World Armory, is worth ~1gc. Each ewe will have 1-2 lambs a year, which can be kept to expand the flock for now. So 6 sheep in one year producing about 66 yards of wool, for about 66gc a year. Now that won't be net pay, as she'll need to hire some people to help her sheer the sheep etc, but that's more than what they're estimated to be making a year atm. The next year, the flock will be about 1-2x bigger with the last years lambs grown up, so that's 132-198 yards of wool, so 132-198 gold crowns worth. Again, that's a gross oversimplification, but it's a lot with money for expansion.



I understand this is ambitious  :Small Tongue: , but it's what's going through her happy head at the moment from what she's learned about farming and how to help improve her host/saviours family's fortunes. Taalia has no idea that a lifetime of adventure awaits, so she's thinking ahead of the next few years: farming and learning from the Wise Woman, maybe even picking up some pointers from the tradesman that helped with the lock.

(though I never thought I'd see the day where I write about the acquisition of chickens in Warhammer as 'ambitious')

Speaking of that lock, what became of it? Was it a good quality lock?


Edit: When looking at the couple of plans, I had a moment of "Well if it's so easy to make a lot of gold farming like that, why is the average farmers pay estimated to be 30gc a year? Why don't all of them do this?"  And I think the easiest answer is that very few have a chest full of hundreds of gold crowns-worth of tradeable goods fall into their lap that they can use to essentially set up their own business *and* already have access to farmable/grazing land with the infrastructure already in place. Most only own a few acres of farming land and use it for crops. It's really a "the stars aligning" level of luck combined with sound investment that moderate dynasties are founded on.
Most peasants have to work pretty hard, with most of what they make going just to rent and food and some clothes on their back *and* taxes (which is mentioned to come _after_ the estimated yearly pay), let alone saving for animals _and_ the farmable land on which to raise them. If a peasant saved up half a year for a couple of sheep hoping to sell the wool and lambs for meat, great, where they going to keep them? What grazing land do they have access to? There's even more costs to save for land, or paying the money to hire grazing land from someone (assuming they're not using it already for the same purpose). 


I'll stop rambling now, this is just how my stream of consciousness goes  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, you have surprised me.  I thought I was going to have to nail your feet to the floor to stop you doing something Wild like trying to seize the throne of kislev or bamboozle the Slann into thinking you were a reincarnated old one so they teach you ultramagic.

But Im cool with a little bit of farm simulator! The plans you have listed sound neat to me.  If youre planning on having Taalia chill out and raise chickens and sheep for a while, then your biggest opponents are likely to be animal health, taxes, and the occasional poacher, vulpine or otherwise.  Those might be more easily mitigated by having the appropriate skills, as many skills simply do not need rolling if you are trained.  Trying to care for 30 chickens without the Animal Care skill is going to require rolls on many occasions that just being trained will be an auto success.  With training, youll tell immediately if your chickens are not healthy, and then only have to roll to diagnose their poultry malady.  Untrained, youre rolling both to know somethings wrong and then to diagnose; and both at half int.

Likewise, being trained in haggle means you can recognise when you are being ripped off by tax men or business partners.  So consider your future wisely!  While Im happy to have Taalia investing her attention multiple ways, you can only strictly devote your character advancement to one career at a time.  But perhaps well see how well this trip to market turns out before you make a decision.

WFRP2E: Buying Chickens in fantasy Italy.  The stakes have literally never been lower, but I am indeed here for it. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

Haha it's certainly not what I was expecting either, but Im certainly enjoying it.

It helps that she's also only about 16ish to 17 years old. She's got access to farmland for a few years and energy to burn. Lots of time yet for zany adventures.

----------


## BananaPhone

And yes, few monsters are as terrifying in the bestiary and whom inadvertently create libertarians everywhere their black influence is felt: the tax man.


I actually ran a game a while back at uni, and I had the group encounter the royal tax collector on their return to the city after slaying a dragon and claiming its loot. 30-40% of their money went to the king, and they couldn't afford all the magic items they had been planning to purchase. "Maybe next adventure" the tax collector said with a sleazy smile. Never have I seen a group of chilled out uni bros get so mad and collectively transform into Ron Paul before my eyes lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Int check:* (1d100)[*71*] vs TN 44.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Sigh*

Fate point.

*Int check:*  (1d100)[*8*] vs TN 44.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fatepoints refreshing nightly is pretty generous when you're not actually dungeon crawling.  And this time it even paid off!

----------


## BananaPhone

It's a bit of a life-saver when the forum roller loathes you as much as it does me lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

The question of potential phobias is a tricky one. Realistically, someone who'd been a slave for 10 years to Skaven wouldn't be anywhere near as well adjusted as she's coming along. But some creative license is being granted due to it being an adventure game. It wouldn't be much fun to play a constantly anxious, paranoid, terrified former slave who'd likely just break into peoples homes, steal things and flee, becoming a hermit on the edge of society.

For her phobias I originally thought maybe a fear of open spaces. But that would've seen her quickly flee back into the cave. 

I think I started to slip one into a post a bit ago - when Riana and Gaulfredo were arguing, about how that meant for her that someone was going to get beaten. So a fear of shouting/people talking loudly. Not crippling, but puts her on edge. 


I'm still pondering what the next one could be. 

Posting.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Making a color check:* (1d7)[*3*]

*Being accepted to join the dance:* (1d100)[*46*] vs TN 34 
*Making an agility check:* (1d100)[*42*] vs TN 62

*Some gossip rolls:*
*1:* (1d100)[*88*] vs TN 34.
*2.* (1d100)[*80*] vs TN 44.
*3.* (1d100)[*30*] vs TN 54.
*4.* (1d100)[*96*] vs TN 64.


*Willpower:* (1d100)[*7*] TN ~34


Of course.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hmmm, try and use two fate points to re-roll that Dancy roll and the first gossip roll:

She was the daaaancing queen, only seventeeeeen: (1d100)[*74*] vs TN 34 - guess she wasn't.

She was a gosssiiiip: (1d100)[*81*] vs TN 34 - guess she wasn't. 


I swear this roller is going to get me killed in the first dangerous situations she encounters.

Passed 2 rolls out of 8 though, so hooray, so that's something.

At least playing with the kids doesn't need a roll. Knowing the forum roller, a kid would ask her to hold her up as high as she could and she'd drop him on his head from eight and a half feet up.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alas; the spectacle is perhaps too intimidating for poor Taalia to throw herself into right away.  New people, new place; and she has never danced before, except perhaps standing on the toes of her father's shoes, waltzing in the kitchen.  But she tried!  She's a trier, and that'll get her far in this world.

----------


## BananaPhone

I think that's the biggest post I've ever made for the game hah.

----------


## BananaPhone

Poor Taalia. Her school girl crush shattered. Poor lass.



*Reads career description*

Boo, hiss  :Small Tongue:  lol.

The way I was forward-thinking about it, she'd enjoy the 'trade' side of the tradesman, particularly working with gadgets, maybe even gunsmithing.

The Roadwarden, while yes a school girl crush that'd never work out (I'm assuming he's older than 21, which would be the limit age for such a thing to not be creepy, even in the medieval period we're rp'ing in lol) did had a few things on appeal, such as how to use guns, ride a horse and incline her more towards protecting her new community, given her physical ability to do so (and enjoyment of nature).

The entertainer/violinist, I could totally see Taalia learning how to sing and really enjoy it, creating something beautiful. 

Even Ariana (Peasant) and Gaulfredo (Farmer) I can see some sort of combination: learning how to cook and using Ariana as a female role model, while her inclination towards work and more strenuous physical activity (plus her future 'sheep/chicken' idea) being more in the farmer role.

The Hedge Apprentice seems the most fitting 'first' career for the next few years. It's got all the skills of Peasant/Farmer (Minus cooking), such as animal care, Charm animal, haggle etc plus the _super_ awesome Apothecary and Herbalist. 

Not beginning a path down magic though, boo hiss  :Small Tongue:  hehe. Though there is still that book I remember her getting, and I looked up the costs of books in Old World Armory and yowza! Even damaged.


Though Hedgecraft Apprentice also has Prepare Poisons. 

*Taalia glares at her new yellow-dressed rival*

Har har, only kidding.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Poor Taalia. Her school girl crush shattered. Poor lass.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reads career description*
> 
> Boo, hiss  lol.
> 
> The way I was forward-thinking about it, she'd enjoy the 'trade' side of the tradesman, particularly working with gadgets, maybe even gunsmithing.
> ...


MMMwhachasaaaay.  Perfect gag, 10/10.

You'll have to work on Maso a little more to get apprenticed, but it's definitely in the cards.  If you were leaning towards Peasant or Farmer, there's a ton of overlap there; you get a smidge more strength out of farmer, plus intimidate, haggle, evaluate, dealmaker, and the ability to swing either and/or a great weapon, instead of a peasantly sling.  Basically all the economic farm-management stuff plus some bits and bobs, (and, insanely, a career exit into Veteran; but since we're doing a "find a mentor" thing, Veteran will wait until you're... well, you know.  A soldier of some accomplishment learning under a mentor!

Peasant gets tons of options that farmer doesn't; including Performer: Dance and Sing, if you wanted those aspects as you mentioned.  Forgive me if I sound like a Peasant Salesman right now; I just like the class a lot!

But hedge apprentice does offer a lot; stats where you need them most, +10's to your concealment and move silent, the all important Perception, Read/Write.  All it lacks, really, is something to use that improved Fellowship on - besides Gossip  No Charm or intimidate; but if you finished that career, you can always pop over to Peasant to get those bits afterward.  It also has Animal Care (raise and tend animals) and Charm animal (settle or manage wild or aggressive animals), but not Train animal, which is neat to have.  But again, easilly picked up in a fly-by in Peasant or Farmer after the fact.

Oh, and you already have the lucky charm; you just need some of the other med stuff.  If you wanted to post any MMmwhachasay stuff, you can do so - otherwise I'll put together the shopping trip tomorrow!

----------


## BananaPhone

It's super tempting, but Taalia will just look she just had the life taken out of her and switch between jealousy/hatred for Yellow Dress and self-loathing over her scar. Rocco's simple-minded presence would snap her out of it soon, and she'd leave with her ego hurt, but ultimately putting it out of her mind relatively quickly. 

So I guess shopping tomorrow! Given her two plans, it'll depend on what's available.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Yellowdress unzips at the collar; vengeful rat man winks sinister from within the suit.*

----------


## BananaPhone

Oof, poor Bertuccio . One of them is _really_ dedicated to this deception.

----------


## BananaPhone

Though, question, if Taalia doesn't gain access to things on the Hedgecraft Apprentice list atm, the Petty Magic (Hedge) talent and Speak Language (Arcane), by extension I'm assuming that also means she doesn't have acccess to Magic +1? Or Magical Sense and Channeling?

So that's five advances she doesnt have access to? For now, of course.

Is it possible to substitute other things that sound reasonable? Like Trade (Cook), Trade (Farmer), Charm and Weapon Specialist (Gunpowder) ?

I understand that in the long run this works in her favour.  But in the short term it...softens the blow lol.

Also, when would she get her Gossip human skill back?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Though, question, if Taalia doesn't gain access to things on the Hedgecraft Apprentice list atm, the Petty Magic (Hedge) talent and Speak Language (Arcane), by extension I'm assuming that also means she doesn't have acccess to Magic +1? Or Magical Sense and Channeling?
> 
> So that's five advances she doesnt have access to? For now, of course.
> 
> Is it possible to substitute other things that sound reasonable? Like Trade (Cook), Trade (Farmer), Charm and Weapon Specialist (Gunpowder) ?
> 
> I understand that in the long run this works in her favour.  But in the short term it...softens the blow lol.
> 
> Also, when would she get her Gossip human skill back?


Hmm. HMM.  Well.

I'm reluctant to  allow too much chop-and-change; the career system, and finding the appropriate mentors, are the core parts of WFRP2e and my plan for this game respectively.  But I'll admit I'm doing surgery on the Apprentice Hedgewise career right now anyway, to make it suit my purposes.  He's what I'll offer.

We'll call this a rural, farmland variant of Hedgewise Apprentice.  It looses the +1 Magic advance, and gains another +1 W advance (which you already cover).

It loses the_ Petty Magic (Hedge)_ talent option and instead gains the _Surgery_ talent option.

It loses the Channeling skill option for Charm.
It loses the Magic Sense skill option for Trade (Farmer).
It loses the Speak Arcane Language (Magick) option for Trade (Cook).

I can't rationalize gun training in there, though. I'm happy to say she takes some lessons on use from Bertuccio over the time she's in the village; enough to become familiar, but not enough to become _trained._  That'll have to wait for a career where it's genuinely available.

How's that sound?  Also, I have posted shopping options.

Edit: You'll regain the ability to gossip, I think, once you're fluent in Tilean, and capable of practicing gossip more casually.  You're 1/3 of the way there!

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll answer that in a moment (mostly yes with question hah).


But because I'm a nerd with an over-active imagination and some time on my hands at work at my desk, I did some napkin numbers:


*Spoiler: Da Plan*
Show



50gc
34gc sheep + pen
12gc oxen 

= 4gc left over

+ 4 gold and 4 silver for the clothes and mask

= 8 g 4 silver

Offered price for the chickens + coop comes to about 0.5gc per 1 bird coop space
7.5g * 0.5gc = coup for 15 birds
= leaves 14 silver left (14 x 12 = 288 pennies worth)
= chickens 5 pennies each = 15 * 5 = 75 pennies

= 15 birds
~ 90 eggs a week (6 eggs each)
~ 7 dozen eggs with 5 eggs left over as tribute to Gaulfredo/Ariana for cooking and breakage etc.

4 months:
First week:	
7x dozen eggs x 15 pennies = 105 pennies
~ 10 pennies per week in food, but mostly grazing.
= 95 pennies
x16 for full 4 months
= 1,520 pennies
- 1,440 = 6gc
- 80 pennies = 6 silver, 8 pennies

6gc expands coop by 16 to 30 birds and 3 roosters


Next 4 months:
30 hens = 180 eggs a week
= 15 dozen eggs per week
10x 15 pennies per week = 225 pennies
x16 weeks
= 3,600
= 15gc

Having reached limit of expansion, she just maintains this
amount:

Last 4 months:
- Repeat
= 15gc

30gc end of year at Taalia Poultry Farms
- Food already counted in
- 15% to her landlord, Gaulfredo (4.5gc, basically +18% bonus 
to his own estimated income)
- 15% estimated taxes
= 21gc for the girl, making her a rich farmer.

Then the sheep income of 66 gold crowns from the wool.
- Can't see much food cost as they're just grazing, but let's say 5%.
- 15% to her landlord, Gaulfredo (9.9gc, a +40% boost to his estimated income)
- 1 days skilled labour to shear the sheep (let's say she's generous and pays 1 silver)
- 15% estimated taxes
= 46gc and 3 silver

So a rough estimate of her potential 1st year as a frankensteinian Hedgecraft Apprentice and farmer career, she earns about 67 gold crowns and 3 silver from her flock of sheep and chickens. Meanwhile, landlord Gaulfredo nets about 14.4gc from his new enterprising tenant, which is about +57.6% boost to his estimated yearly earnings.

The chickens and sheep being relatively lowish maintanence, she could hire
a boy to also help her own so that she can learn from Madre (if that's the path 
she goes down, which seems likely).

However, the sheep will have 1-2 lambs during the year. So they can either be sold for meat (yielding another 10-20 gold crowns)
or the pen expanded and the wool harvested and future lambs sold the next year and the ensuing yielding another:
- 66 to 132 gold crowns in total for the wool from 10-15 sheep.
- 20 to 60 gold selling the 1-2 lambs produced by 10-15 sheep. 

So that's a decision they can come to at the end of the year.

But using her windfall of that mirror, some drive, her big brian and money/haggling/economic knowledge, she could be making between153 to 259 gold the following year (before taxes, costs etc) in her second year post-freedom when she'd be 19.

That would allow her to buy her own big of farm land for grazing more sheep and expanding the Coop, while living with and paying Gaulfredo and Ariana.

The mirror has certainly been a huge windfall lol, not many others get to have such a what is almost 2 years worth of pay fall into their lap _combined_ with hosts who already own a farm and have things established to let someone put it to use.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'll answer that in a moment (mostly yes with question hah).
> 
> 
> But because I'm a nerd with an over-active imagination and some time on my hands at work at my desk, I did some napkin numbers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Da Plan*
> Show
> 
> ...


It's true.  On the net calculation, you would still say she's unlucky; what with the slavery and all.

And all of that earning calculation assumes smooth sailing in all regards; the reasons that all farmers don't just exponentially zoom off into the sky on their piles of money are manifold.  But if you're even half right, it's still pretty good!

----------


## BananaPhone

> the reasons that all farmers don't just exponentially zoom off into the sky on their piles of money are manifold.


Of course they don't zoom off, they're weighed down by their huge money bags full of coins  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

Charm test: [roll]1d100[/roll vs TN 34.


This is just for RP'ing purposes.

----------


## BananaPhone

Charm test: (1d100)[*52*] vs TN 34.

----------


## BananaPhone

Good ol' fate point...

Charm test: (1d100)[*39*] vs TN 34.

1 in 3 chance has been a 1 in 8 so far.

----------


## MrAbdiel

There's a reason 4e is very explicit in changing the most common difficulty of tests to +20!  That's why I do it so much.

----------


## BananaPhone

Instead of the Specialist Weapon (Gunpowder), what if she gained the talent Super Numerate?

I was just thinking about it (well, thought about it before, but moreso now). Probably has a very high IQ, was good with machines, worked in engineering workshops from a young age. Being very good with numbers and calculating things in her head might make sense.

Just a thought. Super Numerate only adds to Gamble and Navigation, so it's not actually a mechanical benefit to her atm. We have chopped things up enough, particularly as you wanted to avoid it.

But I am thinking of how she could  train in Gunpowder weapons hah. Even for her small pen of sheep, I could see a pistol or gun coming in handy.

Do bows need training?

----------


## BananaPhone

> And all of that earning calculation assumes smooth sailing in all regards; the reasons that all farmers don't just exponentially zoom off into the sky on their piles of money are manifold.  But if you're even half right, it's still pretty good!


I was actually thinking about this a bit after I got out of my own job and was at my desk. Just looking at the Old World Armory prices and jobs, pay, cost of things etc and I could totally believe that Taalia's luck with the mirror, clothes and living with a family that already has farm land and a house she can live in for free (until she starts earning) has been a combination that's been a huge windfall for her. Like, the type of luck that elevates family lines out of poverty and into higher social standings.

Like, 90% of the world are peasants, whose base pay is 9-15 gold crowns. 

That's _before_ taxes, and some places tax harsher than others. I did a quick google search about typical medieval tax rates and they were something like 15% (which sounds obscenely low to us now lol). So that would be 7.65 to 12.75 gold crowns after taxes. 

Then there's living expenses. Renting a rural hovel alone is 4gc a year, while an urban house (that they'd doubtless share with others) is 11gc a year. 

So now Mr Peasant is left with between 1.75 gc to 3.65 gold crowns a year. Now they have to pay for clothes and food and drink. 

At the end of that they _might_ have a gold crown or two each year.

How much does farmable land cost?

The worst quality, 1 acre lot will set you back 45gc. Mr Peasant will be working for 20 years at least to be able to afford that, but then he'd have to build a rural hovel which is 90 gold crowns. Basically, unless he learns skills (hoping someone teaches him) then he's stuck in whatever crap job in the city or rural area he can get. He couldn't dream about buying a bunch of chickens and making $$ off their eggs. Where would he keep them? 

It doesn't get much better for farmers, as "rich" farmers (key word: rich) earn 15-25 gold crowns. Again, they pay taxes too, so they're down to 12.75 to 21.25 gold crowns, after which they have to rent out at least a rural hovel (4gc each) or a rural house (11gc each). Now they're down to 8.75gc to 10.25gc, but they also have to rent their land, because they're farmers in the rural area. 1 acre of crap rural land will set them back 4gc/year, 1 acre of common rural will set them back 9gc a year. Or would they rather buy it? In that case it'll cost 45gc or 90gc respectively, while "good" 1 acre of farm land will cost 27gc per acre to rent of 270gc acre to buy. 

Then on top of that they have their food and clothes and living expenses. After all that is spent, you can totally see why a sheep is "only" 2gc, because that 2gc is a bloody fortune after the above. Just doing what Taalia is doing with her sheep would cost 34gc, would take decades to save up for, while her chicken idea is still 12gc or so, which again would cost a fortune. 

So after thinking about it for a while, going back and forth wondering "well if it's so easy, why aren't all farmers rich as crap and rolling in the money?", I can totally see why the average farmer with just a couple of decent acres to his name (unless he inherited it or somehow bought it outright), would have to spend years and years saving for one of Taalia's ideas. 

So just reflecting on it, getting that mirror/chest with all its precious items AND having access to farm land to put the animals to use (no use buying a flock of sheep if she's shacked up in some backpackers lodge in a city), is really alignment of the stars, Gods smiling on her stroke of fortune.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Very right; and heaven help the peasant who falls ill and needs medicine, or can't work, or whose cows get the bovine pox, or or or or ...

So it's a fragile earning potential that communities do best to preserve in themselves.  Distinct from adventurers who make considerably more cash freebooting; but also are almost certain to die horribly, choked by skeletons in a crypt somewhere or piked over a fire for the orcs!

----------


## BananaPhone

You're going to groan and faceplam again MR GM, but I've found another use for the sheep  :Small Tongue: .


You see....

*Spoiler: Huddle Time*
Show




Each sheep can produce 1-2 litres of milk a day. Let's say 1.5 liters. Right down the middle. Beautiful. 

1.5 x 5 (sheep) = 7.5 litres a day.
7.5 x 7 days of the week = 52.5 litres a week.
52.5 litres = 105 lbs of milk a week.

What can you make with sheeps milk? Butter is one product. But also...and yes I realise how ironic this is...cheese. 

And cheese sells for 50 pennies a lbs according to page 120 of Old World Armory. 

Now it takes about 6 pounds of sheeps milk to make 1 pound of cheese. 

105 lbs of milk / 6 lbs = 17.5 lbs of cheese a week. 

Which she can then sell for 875 pennies when she takes her trip to the market each week.

That's about 72 silver and 11 pennies. Or 3 gc, 12 silver and 11 pennies each week. 

Across the batch of 4 month periods that's about 58gc, 6 silver and 8 pennies. Or a clean 175gc a year.

Send that through the wringer of 15% taxes and rent to her landlord Gaulfredo (he nets another 26.25 gc, bringing his total up to ~40gc), and throw in a 17gc a year peasant or young farmer hired helper (maybe some local boy even younger than her; Taalia is a generous boss lol), and that's 96.75gold crowns at Taalia's Poultry and Dairy, combined with the other chicken and wool income streams and that's ~163 gold crowns for her first year of operation. 

Then she uses the lambs to expand her flock to about 10-15 sheep and buys an adjacent acre to house them.

10 sheep = 350gc 
15 sheep = 525gc


Now of course as you said this assumes everything goes swimmingly without a hitch. And naturally she'll have to spend a couple of weeks with her Trade (Cooking) skill nailing down different cheese recipes and writing them down into formula for anyone to follow, but it's an incredibly lucrative income stream!

She'll be able to buy that blunderbuss, two pistols, firearm and a pack of cane corsos in no time  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

> You're going to groan and faceplam again MR GM, but I've found another use for the sheep .
> 
> 
> You see....
> 
> *Spoiler: Huddle Time*
> Show
> 
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: Well...*
Show

----------


## BananaPhone

*Spoiler*
Show





 :Small Big Grin: 


On a serious note, when you embarked on making this game, did you ever envision large swathes of time in the first act being dedicated to the excitement of cheese production, wool sales and poultry farming?  :Small Tongue: 

I certainly didn't lol. I wouldn't have guessed if you'd have given me a few days to think of different ways the game would go. But I'm having a pretty good time so far hah.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am literally watching cheese making tutorials right now to understand how realistic it is to go from zero to cheesemaking and what kind of complications there might be.  There's a limit to how much cheesemaking I am willing to research for this farm simulation!  But I'm not at it yet, haha.  At some point we're gonna break off into abstraction!

I hadn't expected it, but I hadn't expected the 13 scars to be quite so extended either - though I had no right to expect anything else, given that I demanded literally 13 traumatic scarring experiences.

But the idyllic quietude of the farming endeavours is a nice palate cleanser from rat-hell.  It's funny to me that Taalia's 'call to adventure' is a beckoning into a placid rural life; strange exciting to navigate.

EDIT: sorry have to quit game and move to the country to be a homesteader; too much exposure to wholesome rural people talking about country like.  gg all, green acres syndrome bye

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah if any of the network supervisors at work checked my searches recently they'd be very confused. "they thinking of starting a farm or something?" they'd probably ask each other in confusion. 

You're right though about the quiet beauty and physical labour and strategic planning of farm-life is a pallete cleanser after what she's been through, it'll do her well for a few years until she's about 20-21 before that call to hit the road compels her once more. What form that nudge out the door will take, who knows, but she won't be a recently escaped, traumatised slave facing it with nary but rags on her back and a weeny little knife.

I honestly first thought she'd end up in a city somewhere, and her first career would be Thief.

Speaking of in game mechanics that hint at something adventurous, do shopkeepers/merchants have scheme where she can acquire, say, a blunderbuss, and pay them with proceeds of each week market visits until having paid the item off? It's a two-day-round trip to make on the roads for a young lady after all...

----------


## BananaPhone

> EDIT: sorry have to quit game and move to the country to be a homesteader; too much exposure to wholesome rural people talking about country like.  gg all, green acres syndrome bye


Ohh my youtube homescreen is now flooded with recommended videos that try to lure me back to the rural countryside to pursue the noble profession.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ohh my youtube homescreen is now flooded with recommended videos that try to lure me back to the rural countryside to pursue the noble profession.


Lol.  Sitting here like... "...But a decent backyard could sustain like.. two goats, right?  Little ones?  How much are vaccinations on those suckers.  Can I rent them to clear weeds or something to neighbours..."

Well, time to disabuse you of those good feelings about possible success - time to engage with the roller.

Give me some rolls, to give me an overview of the next four weeks.  I want...

4 * Int Checks, to gain more Tilean competency.
2 * Animal Care Checks, to look after these beautiful creatures after they come into your care in week 3.
2 * Additional Int checks, to get the hang of the the early herd handling and chook management.

I can conceive no reason you wouldn't be able to reroll all of these with fate points over such a time period, so feel free to roll twice for each.

Oh, and let's see how much trouble Corvo is while Ariana helps you train him as he grows.  She's a smart cookie - rolled a 39 for int, and with basic 20+2d10 stats, too.

*AnimalTrainingCorvoVs59* - (1d100)[*39*]
*AnimalTrainingElmoVs59* - (1d100)[*11*]

Looks like we got ourselves a couple of good boys; with Vittorio's dog, Elmo, as the teacher's pet.  Or.. teacher's son's pet.  You get it.

Edit Edit: Dammit now I want some cheese

----------


## BananaPhone

Some rolls:

*Tilean competency checks:*

1. (1d100)[*80*] vs TN 44
1 Re-roll. (1d100)[*82*] vs TN 44

2. (1d100)[*36*] vs TN 44
2 Re-roll.(1d100)[*63*] vs TN 44

3. (1d100)[*12*] vs TN 44
3 Re-roll. (1d100)[*96*] TN 44.

4. (1d100)[*58*] vs TN 44
4 Re-roll. (1d100)[*57*] TN 44


*Animal Care checks:*

1. (1d100)[*100*] vs TN 44
1 Re-roll (1d100)[*99*] TN 44.

2. (1d100)[*94*] vs TN 44
2 Re-roll (1d100)[*60*] TN 44.


*Animal Herd and Chook Management:*

1. (1d100)[*48*] vs TN 44.
1 Re-roll. (1d100)[*25*] vs TN 44

2. (1d100)[*29*] vs TN 44.
2 Re-roll (1d100)[*36*] vs TN 44




2 successes on Fluency roll vs 44 with 8 rolls. 

Passed all the herd and chook management ones. 

Epically failled ALL the animal care rolls. 4 rolls, ~50% success rate and failed all of them. So either blow more fate points there or hopefully have Gaulfredo step in.


Against TN 44, roughly 1/2 chance with 16 rolls I passed 6. 



I'm going to set my own discord server up and make my rolls there, the forum roller is beyond terrible and has become intolerable.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ooo. Pretty good overall. You can add Speak Language (Tilean) to your character sheet - you now know the language well enough to converse clearly, as long as the subject matter isn't too obscure; so neither of us need to put the 'foreigner speak' filter over our words going forth. If I think something comes up that you don't understand, I'll make it clear in the post. And your general farming rolls have come up pretty well -  but man, those animal care rolls came at you with a knife.

Edit: Nooo, you have to use the forum roller!  It's both tradition, and also as the protagonist in the thread, it's important to have an easilly accessible record of rolls in the sequence as they come up!  Reject superstition!  Embrace technology, cruel though it feels!

----------


## BananaPhone

May I blow more fate points or have Gaulfredo step in lol?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fate has cast its lot already, I'm afraid!  But you can't be too mad at those rolls, they were a pretty good set all up.  It's just that highly galling 100->99 that makes it sting.


As for what now... We shall see!  I'll post a reply and we'll see how things go with the birbs and sheps in a few hours.  I have to go to the shops and buy cheese before I'm babysitting shortly, because I've watched about 3 hours of cheesemaking videos and I need cheese.

P.S. What's your gold total at, by the way?  You'll need, I think, 8gold or so to get the trappings to start off as your adjusted Hedgecraft Apprentice. Antitoxin kit, Healing Poultice, Healing Draught.

----------


## BananaPhone

Gaulfredo was helping her out though wasn't he? Lol anything not to lose animals because of this sh*** forum roller, she's had enough heart-break lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

> P.S. What's your gold total at, by the way?  You'll need, I think, 8gold or so to get the trappings to start off as your adjusted Hedgecraft Apprentice. Antitoxin kit, Healing Poultice, Healing Draught.



Nothing. Like 1 penny. 

She invested everything into being a farmer, had everything going for her until the final boss - the Giantitp Forum Roller.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Gaulfredo was helping her out though wasn't he? Lol anything not to lose animals because of this sh*** forum roller, she's had enough heart-break lol.


It makes me happy that you are already so attached to Taalia and protective of her heart!

It would be cruel of me to cause a bad roll to just kill a bunch of sheep within 2 weeks with two experienced farmers on hand.  Its just not going to be smooth sailing.  There will be peril involved.

Prepare for peril!

----------


## BananaPhone

Three visual perception rolls, let's see. 

I'm going to roll these one at a time, for obvious reasons. 

*Perception roll 1:* (1d100)[*75*] VS TN 44

*Sigh* of course.

Re-rolling with fate.

----------


## BananaPhone

Fate-point Visual perception: (1d100)[*37*] vs TN 44

----------


## BananaPhone

Second Visual Perception Roll: (1d100)[*100*] TN 44

I want it on record that I have had 2x 100's but not a single 1. 

Re-rolling, obviously.

----------


## BananaPhone

Fate point re-rolling Visual perception check: (1d100)[*64*] vs TN 44


Re-rolling again, of course.

----------


## BananaPhone

2nd Visual Perception Roll using 3rd Fate Point: (1d100)[*16*] TN 44.

----------


## BananaPhone

Third visual perception roll: (1d100)[*4*] TN 44.

----------


## BananaPhone

Also:




> The ox is walked to your property by one of the red-haired brothers who made the sale. A healthy looking beast with big crescent horns and a white furred hide, with cannons of rusty red on its shins.


It took me two re-reads to realise you were describing the ox and not the lad himself, thinking he was a beastman that had passed nearly impossible Disguise rolls, because Johnnie Walker Black is fantastic.

----------


## BananaPhone

Just making a couple of charm rolls for a post tomorrow:

Charm 1 (1d100)[*84*] vs tn 34.

Charm 2 (1d100)[*56*] vs tn 34.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hey, you did it!  Three successes to find your lost animals - this will result in the least peril possible!  By the sounds of it, you're working on a post; so I'll wait for that.

----------


## BananaPhone

You are correct, and I responded. 

I think as time goes on my posts will become shorter as Taalia further ingratiates herself into Tilean customs and ways, as big chunks of my posts are her reflecting on them.

----------


## BananaPhone

Initiative: (1d10+4)[*10*]

Straight intelligence roll: (1d100)[*82*] vs TN 44.

----------


## BananaPhone

Using a fate point for the intelligence roll: (1d100)[*52*] vs TN 44.

*Sigh* gimmie a break, I _hate_ this roller.

----------


## BananaPhone

One more fate point. 

Straight int (1d100)[*29*] vs TN 44.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Now you ARE being unfair to the roller. These are average results!  This is a reasonable spread of numbers!

Also, I think you used all 3 of your fate points rerolling Perception rolls to find the bleeders.  But don't despair!  It's just an int check!

----------


## BananaPhone

Ah, she's going against a River Troll with no fate points, her new-found livelihood on the line and having failed an initial Int check to spot any clues, and a forum roller that hates her. Marvellous.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just because she failed the extra clues Int check doesn't mean you have to play her dumb and jump into its open mouth!  I got faith in you.

----------


## BananaPhone

Using Flee! Not to run away, per say, but she's not running at the thing either. For: (1d10)[*10*] rounds.

For 10 rounds Taalia has +1 movement.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Leading the ram away, eh?  under normal circumstances that would require an animal care check.  But you paid the premium for a good quality ram - so no roll required.  Let's see if the troll falls for it.  His int is 18, and he needs to beat an int check to keep doing what he was doing, which was approaching Gaulfredo.  I'll use the forum roller, for maximum anguish.

*TrollStoopidVs18* - (1d100)[*99*].

----------


## BananaPhone

That's a critical failure on the scale that got Taalia into this mess  :Small Tongue:   lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It sure is.  One more roll to see if the troll has a single brainwave to realize all his food is getting away, or if he's going to stare into the flame and blow it all.

(1d100)[*71*], looking for that 18.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## MrAbdiel

And just as easily as it turned to horror, you have delivered almost all of your flock.  But a choice remains, for the last prodigal!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Spoiler*
Show






That could've gone a lot worse lol. Short of killing the creature, which would've been veritably impossible, that's about the best outcome that could  be hoped for.

----------


## BananaPhone

And for the Ox's name...


*Google searches*


How about Tommaso. The italian version of Thomas. Tom the Ox  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll be posting in an hour or so. Just got the Diseased Proto-drake via 10 man achieves in Wotlk classic on my DK.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, nice.  Congratulations!  Well, it's bed time for me; so I'll respond tomorrow!  Have a good one!

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh, I had edited my post thinking you had gone to bed hah, just in case you were wondering.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I cant help it, I just like postin!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Excellent.  With that, you may join our negotiated Hedgecraft Apprentice career.  You'll be working off a small debt to pay for the trappings first; but you can spend your XP there.

Also, gain another 100 XP for managing your first farm disaster!

Edit: I see you're updating the character sheet in the thread progressively, too; I appreciate it!

----------


## BananaPhone

Hurrah!

May I...be a little greedy? And submit an application for another couple hundred xp for the 1-3 week period Gaulfredo and Ariana were teaching her farm life? >_>


This is the current proposal for Advancements:
*Spoiler*
Show


*Advancements:*
Fel +5 (100)
Int +5 (100)
Animal Care (100)
Read/Write (100)
Heal (100)

*If given another couple hundred:*
Haggle (100)
Trade (Cook) (100) (for making the cheese and butter, particularly)



Having learned to Read and Write, Taalia will also start to teach Vitorio this skill using half an hour each night. It's part of her thank you to Gaulfredo/Ariana and because she wants to. When she gets recipe's for her cheese and butter making she'll also write them down, hopefully making such checks more routine. She'll also write down all of Ariana's recipe's.

Yes, she has a writing kit too  :Small Smile: , it was in that chest. It's worth 10gc actually, it's surprisingly pricey. 


The sheet on the front page is a little f***y-wucky at the moment with the trappings tables, I need to sort it out. In the meantime, I've also used a google doc sheet because it's a bit cleaner: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing


Also, I was wrong on my sheep milk to cheese production numbers. 52.5 liters is 115.5lbs,  not 105 lbs. A liter is 2.2lbs, not 2lbs as I hastily calculated. This means she'd idealy produce 19.25lbs of cheese a week, not 17.5, resulting in an 87.5 penny a week gain (an extra 7 silver and 3 pennies a week)
You might snicker at this thinking it's penny pinching, but that equals out to another ~18gc across the whole year  :Small Tongue: . 
(87 x 52 weeks of the year = 4,524 pennies
240 pennies per gc - 4,524/240 = 18.75, or ~18gc and 17 silver.)

----------


## BananaPhone

Also, just realised, but being apprenticed to the local Wise Woman puts one at the centre of the nexus for all the wonderful juicy gossip about town.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hurrah!
> 
> May I...be a little greedy? And submit an application for another couple hundred xp for the 1-3 week period Gaulfredo and Ariana were teaching her farm life? >_>
> 
> 
> This is the current proposal for Advancements:
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: Verdict:*
Show



If I said yes, have extra XP, how would I look at myself in the mirror in the morning, 'NanaPhonics?  I'd have to tear up my GM's Guild certification for unwarrented generosity.  I promise I'll continue to be generous with XP at a steady rate- but I think that's enough generosity for now!

Fortunately, you won't have to worry about the butter and cheese right away.  These are unproven yearling ewes.  They're likely, but not certain, to breed; but they haven't been bred yet.  They aren't lactating, and they won't until they've lambed, which is, if you're lucky, about half a year away. 
 And after that... well, these are primarilly wool and meat stock.  Down here in the low hills, rather than up into the mountains, these are the sheep you get - and the sheep you were initially excited about, the milk-plan coming later.  To get sheep that are producing good wool, good meat, and good milk, you're probably looking at Best Quality sheep.

Which you might get, eventually.  Typically farmers breed selectively for utter size and teat shape for several generations to get the optimal milk output.  I'm not stomping your dream flat!  There's just a road to get there.  And it's going to involved, shockingly, the phrase "Alright, now that they're lactating, I need you to make me 4 rolls for nipple length".  But not yet!  Not yet.

The other stuff - teaching Vittorio to read and write as you learn - is adorable and good.  At the very least, once the lambing happens, you can expect to produce enough milk/cheese/butter to offset a portion of the household's food budget, which will be a gain.





> Also, just realised, but being apprenticed to the local Wise Woman puts one at the centre of the nexus for all the wonderful juicy gossip about town.


It sure does!  Though as you've just taken on the apprenticeship, and we're not yet ready to launch into a period of downtime when you could conceivably gather gossip or learn to read, I might ask that you 'hold off' on expecting Read/Write to kick in right away.  There's about to be the matter of the troll, which will need resolving within days, not months!  Animal care, Heal, Fel and Int are all fine.  All have been somewhat forshadowed, and aren't as hard to imagine Taalia muddling through right away.

Work tomorrow, so will post tomorrow evening (20ish hours from now.)

----------


## BananaPhone

> *Spoiler: Verdict:*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> If I said yes, have extra XP, how would I look at myself in the mirror in the morning, 'NanaPhonics?  I'd have to tear up my GM's Guild certification for unwarrented generosity.  I promise I'll continue to be generous with XP at a steady rate- but I think that's enough generosity for now!
> 
> Fortunately, you won't have to worry about the butter and cheese right away.  These are unproven yearling ewes.  They're likely, but not certain, to breed; but they haven't been bred yet.  They aren't lactating, and they won't until they've lambed, which is, if you're lucky, about half a year away. 
>  And after that... well, these are primarilly wool and meat stock.  Down here in the low hills, rather than up into the mountains, these are the sheep you get - and the sheep you were initially excited about, the milk-plan coming later.  To get sheep that are producing good wool, good meat, and good milk, you're probably looking at Best Quality sheep.
> ...


You would look at yourself in the mirror and say, "Yeah! Who's the best GM? You're the best GM!"  yeah?  :Small Big Grin: .

Ahh it's okay, I figured it was a long-shot anyway. I'll edit her sheet accordingly.

The advancements will look like:

*Spoiler*
Show

*Advancements:
*Fel +5 (100)
Int +5 (100)
Animal Care (100)
Read/Write (100)
Trade (Farmer) (100)
(500)




In regards to her potential production, her revenue of eggs, wool, lamb meat and milk > cheese/butter, there is the potential for us becoming too bogged down in the spread sheet. Within the first year, under ideal circumstances I've laid out in my nerdy "ideal situation" revenue potential, she could bring in 175.6 gc. Now, this is..._huge_ in normal conditions, given that the average peasant brings in 9-15gc. But, we've gone over why her circumstances are nearly uniquely and fortunately aligned to work in her favour (the windfall of selling that mirror to afford an initial herd/flock, having access to farm-land already etc)). Nevertheless, it's the type of money that when combined with her new role as apprentice to the local Wise Woman, could properl her quickly to a place of prominnence with the community - extremely impressive given that just months ago she was a beaten and abused slave to the Skaven. And braved a troll to preserve her flock. Being entrepreneurial and enterprising pays off some times haha. 

So, what if we use that 175.6gc as the theoretical ceiling (it could go above that for various reasons, like other farmers herds dying thus making her products more expensive, or below it for the same etc), divided by 52 for the year = 3.78 gc potential per week, and use the weekly income rules on page 93 of the Old World Armory and do the weekly rolls to see what she gains?

*Spoiler: More hypotheticals*
Show

Just some napkin math, but the "best" farmer base weekly income they offer is 135 pennies, with the  Good being 115, that's 20 pennies difference, about 15%. 115 to 95 pennies (common) is 21% and 20 pennies of 75 (poor is about 27%), so about**:

- Best 3.78gc
- Good 3.2gc
- Common 2.53gc
- Poor 1.85gc.

Mind you that's just the base levels. We could just scribe them a D4 roll for that week, with 1 being 'Poor' and 4 being 'best'. Normally these ratings are correspond to "buying" a business (and it's level of quality), but given this is a self-starting enterprise that doesn't really apply as much.

So for example, Taalia makes her weekly Trade (Farmer) test (TN 49), the demand for cheese, eggs and butter is High/Moderate (+10% to modifier), with Some/None competition (no modifier), and makes the roll by 10% (rolled a 49 vs 59 modified TN). That's a total modifier of x110% income. I then roll a D4 and get a 2, 'common', of 2.53gc, which is x1.10 (x110% income) resulting in 2.78gc earned that week.

Alternatively, if she had failed the Trade (Farmer) roll by, say, 20% and had rolled a 1 on the D4, that would be a x60% modifier (or 0.6) aginst 1.85gc, meaning she only brought in 1.11gc that week. 

I know, "only", but she put in the work and had the nuance to recognise the different uses for the products, so this is her reward. 

This way, her weekly income could be as low as 0.0gc with really bad results for her farm, to  7.56gc with really beneficial results on the farm. It all depends on her Trade (Farmer) roll vs 'Demand' and 'Competition' modifiers and the D4 roll she makes for 'conditions'. 


What do you think?

I do also get that this might be irritating or boring, as it's kinda bookish and very...'different' from what Warhammer adventures are about. But her farm and its revenue generation etc has played a central role to her rural adventure atm, and doubtless in the IC years to come it will still be there in some form generating income at someone's hands, hers or those she hires. (assuming it hasn't been burned down/destroyed lol) So it could be useful to get an easy and quick system for income generation going that can chug along in the background, if that makes sense.

I mean I have enough self-awareness to realise getting excited over butter and cheese production in a Warhammer RPG 2nd Ed game is meme-levels of unusual, but there it is lol.





> It sure does! Though as you've just taken on the apprenticeship, and we're not yet ready to launch into a period of downtime when you could conceivably gather gossip or learn to read, I might ask that you 'hold off' on expecting Read/Write to kick in right away. There's about to be the matter of the troll, which will need resolving within days, not months! Animal care, Heal, Fel and Int are all fine. All have been somewhat forshadowed, and aren't as hard to imagine Taalia muddling through right away.



Shouldn't the....Roadwarden and his lads be sorting the troll out? A few of them just kiting it with their guns could take it down in a few rounds lol, why is it up to the ex-slave girl who just crawled out of a hole in the ground, just learned to talk and is recovering from a decade of abuse by tending to sheep and trying to get herself started and make some gold crowns lol? A protagonists work is never done  :Small Big Grin: .

In seriousness though, Gossip is a Human starting skill, one that was mentioned (I think) as one of her skills that would "return to her" when she grasped the language. Now that she's able to basically talk fluently in Tilean, her ability to just chat with people and discern information from them is represented in that base human skill, enhanced as she remembers back to her failures at the market and trying to flirt with boys etc. Or are you thinking something different?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

> You would look at yourself in the mirror and say, "Yeah! Who's the best GM? You're the best GM!"  yeah? .
> 
> Ahh it's okay, I figured it was a long-shot anyway. I'll edit her sheet accordingly.
> 
> The advancements will look like:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...


I am confident that we will have a butter and cheese related adventure that you will neither find remarkably easy, nor nakedly stingy.  But your estimates are very informative!  I will be using them...

... in ways.


As for Gossip, yes! You can have your Gossip skill back now.  But what I meant was, the next day after this conversation with the Madre, there's going to be a little meeting about this troll.  You don't have time to do the rounds spilling the tea with the farmwives before action occurs, that's all!  But tea will be spilled after for sure.

After BLOOD is spilled.

----------


## BananaPhone

I think her Wise Woman/farmer career mix would depend on the workload. 

I could see it that, at the moment, she trusts Vitorio and the others just to collect eggs, throw some feed around etc for the first couple of months while she spends about 2-3 days with Madre learning her ways. Perhaps teaching Vitorio to read/write 1/2 an hour each night makes up for asking him to watch over her sheep/collect her chickens eggs and feed them. Read/write is a pretty insanely valuable skill in this world after all. (even if it's not really represented as such mechanics wise)

However, she'd ensure to be with the farm Friday night through to Sunday, ensuring she can be with Gaulfredo when they take the eggs and misc to market, where she can learn from his Haggling.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh, something I missed first reading, am I correct in guessing that the current year is 2401, with the Siege of Monte Castello occurring 2 months prior IC?

----------


## MrAbdiel

No; the FAMOUS seige of Monte Castello is far in the past; Bertuccio is describing a less world-ending instance of greenskin tide crashing upon the bastions of men.

Not that Taalia knows! :D

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, no worries!

I assume we're discarding that End Times run? Where Games Workshop smashed up its old, superior world to force people to play their sh***y new Age of Sigmarines?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ahh, no worries!
> 
> I assume we're discarding that End Times run? Where Games Workshop smashed up its old, superior world to force people to play their sh***y new Age of Sigmarines?


Yeah.  Standard WFRP2e is Storm of Chaos continuity, which is what they retconned and pasted Endtimes over.  But whatever end-of-the-world scenario is baked into my continuity may conform or differ from any published materials!

----------


## BananaPhone

Let's see, a gossip roll. Naturally, a fate point on reserve if need be: [roll]roll1d100[/roll] vs TN 44.

----------


## BananaPhone

Good job Nana.

Gossip: (1d100)[*63*] vs TN 44.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Rolls eyes* of course.

Fate reroll: (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## BananaPhone

*sigh*

Gossip: (1d100)[*43*]

Having to spend 2 fate points just to gossip with the local spinsters and even then barely succeeding on the third attempt of a ~50/50 chance check. Because of course.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Y'know... it's okay to just not succeed on rolls a lot of the time!  I promise you're not, like.. missing content because the RNG pikes you sometimes!

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh, and so these past few posts aren't just me completely whining about the (awful) forum roller, as usual (I swear I don't do it over on Myth Weavers, because that's actually a fair roller lol), given it's been about 3 weeks etc has she managed to make any money from selling the eggs, as outlined in the breakdown?

It's about 7.9 silver a week she can make from the sale of the eggs, I think I worked out (that's after food for the hens etc). So if it's been going for a few weeks, about 23.7 silver, or about 1 gc, 3 silver and 8 pennies. Or did you want to do some bulk rolling after a month or two or three of IC time?

She owes money to Madre, about 8 gold and 5 pennies, so about 5 silver to her each week would pay the debt off in about 8 months.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Y'know... it's okay to just not succeed on rolls a lot of the time!  I promise you're not, like.. missing content because the RNG pikes you sometimes!


Hah yeah I know, but it's like, PC adventure games have hard-wired my brain to need to succeed on tests to get crucial game knowledge  :Small Tongue: , pair it with a dodgy forum roller and failing these ~50/50 chance tests so often and it can be..., a bit of a sunk cost fallacy, I can admit  :Small Tongue: .

I'll wipe off the two fate point re-attempts if you're willing.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh, and so these past few posts aren't just me completely whining about the (awful) forum roller, as usual (I swear I don't do it over on Myth Weavers, because that's actually a fair roller lol), given it's been about 3 weeks etc has she managed to make any money from selling the eggs, as outlined in the breakdown?
> 
> It's about 7.9 silver a week she can make from the sale of the eggs, I think I worked out (that's after food for the hens etc). So if it's been going for a few weeks, about 23.7 silver, or about 1 gc, 3 silver and 8 pennies. Or did you want to do some bulk rolling after a month or two or three of IC time?
> 
> She owes money to Madre, about 8 gold and 5 pennies, so about 5 silver to her each week would pay the debt off in about 8 months.


Well, let's see!  There's no good price for feed per chicken, but I'm going to suggest that for every 10+1 chickens (10 hens + 1 rooster), they cost 2p in feed per day.  That's the equivalent of a loaf of bread.  Theoretically if Gaulfredo ends up swimming in corn, it could be half that.  But for now, you're forced to buy feed.

You've had them for two weeks since the coop went in.  So 10 laying hens lay 70 eggs a week, with droppages and doubles evening out.  Let's call it 72, for easy divisibility.  Unrefrigerated eggs start getting questionable after a week, but I think we can assume Ariana would only require the eggs that are older, so you can carry the last 5 days worth of them to market on a weekly run. And that they'd be marked appropriately to avoid displeased customers.

We'll take the 'bottom' 2 dozen from that for the farm's consumption.  Ariana and Gaulfredo like you alot and you've done nothing to cause them to want to distrust you so that's all they'll require of you in 'rent' until you're really cookin' on your farm project.

So that's 4 dozen eggs per week at this stage.  If the village was a larger, more trafficked market, a staple like this would walk off the block because so many halflings are looking to make breakfast pies.  But in small village, where many folks already have some chickens, there's some effort involved.  And it's not like you can take the eggs home if they don't sell and try next week.

So for the first week, Gaulfredo will be showing you the haggling ropes.  I'll have him make two challenging haggle checks.  A success on one means you get 3/4 the listed sale value of the eggs; two successes means full value; none means you have to flog them off at half value just to move them for the week.

*vs42HagglingForEggs* - (1d100)[*34*]
*vs42HagglingForEggs* - (1d100)[*2*].

The second week, you're going to get full value - it's almost the spring planting festival, so there's lots of buying and cooking going on.  Easy to move the excess eggs.

Will edit in final numbers after the rolls resolve.

EDIT:  Look at him go, what an absolute Pro.  Good work, Haggle-fredo.

So over two weeks you've sold 8 dozen eggs at full value - (8*15p).  It's cost you 2 weeks of feed (2*14p)

Your net income for the last two weeks is *8 shillings and 8 pennies.*  Or atleast that's my calculation.


The 'buy' price for eggs is 15p a dozen; that's the over the shelf price buying from established, entrenched egg people who don't need your business, etc etc; with whom you can haggle to get a better price if you're buying.  Warhammer selling rules are basically 'under most circumstances half value if you're just hocking them and moving in, up to full value if you have plenty of time to find a buyer', thus the haggle rolls.  But at 2p feed for 15p eggs, that's a net crank value of 13p per dozen eggs per week, with the first two dozen going to your hosts as rent.

Let me know if I've missed an obvious consideration here somewhere, but I think that scrubs out alright.  it feels light compared to your earlier estimations, but those were made with the idea of many more chickens in mind, and with more chickens and eggs, the absolute value of the egg-tithe to the house seems less and less.

It's also noting that you'll hit egg saturation for this small village.  They don't have an unlimited appetite for eggs!  So the idea of a hundred laying hens churning out their income may have to wait until you can move your operation to a town of several hundreds of people, instead of a few dozen!

Edit: You may as well keep those rerolls as is - I'm unlikely to be requiring more rolls of you this in-game day, and passing the roll on the 3rd one (I ought to have mentioned it's +20, as basic rolls are) will give you some goss.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll note down the new currency on her google sheet. 

She'll keep the first silver coin she made as her lucky coin. It's the first silver she ever made from her own labour. 

Just two questions.

*Spoiler: Haggling and money*
Show


In regards to haggling etc you're right, and I thought about it last night before I saw your post so we're on the same page! What I think could happen is that we can settle on an of splitting the year up into quarters or thirds, and either accepting the half the list value as what she gets (which she doesn't have to roll for), or make a haggle roll for full, maybe a bit more, or the danger of actually selling for even less. 

So she'll have:
- Eggs, a regular, weekly little income. Chances are she'll just take the half price. That'll be 6gc for the year.
- Wool, from the sheep, this comes once a year and is a huge money maker for her, so she'll most definitely want to try and burn her fate points to get the best price she could.
This could be sold for 66gc with a successful haggle, give or take for better success, for 33gc without haggling, or lower with a failed haggle roll.
- Cheese. Sheep lactate about 100 days a year, so that's 14 weeks of making and selling cheese. This is potentially another lucrative source of income, at ~56gc for that 14 week period, 28gc if she doesn't want to make a haggle roll, or 56gc+ if she succeeds and <28gc if she fails, so she'll likely want to burn a fate point here too if she can.
- Lambs. Things might change, but as it stands, she'll only be able to keep a couple to mature into ewes next year, so that'll be 5-8 lambs to sell for meat, at 2.5-4gc if she didn't want to haggle. However, she might make a very important meat processing contact by doing so, which she can use in the future.

So by the end of the year, if she passes her rolls, she could have around ~132gc, more if she succeeds or less if she doesn't. Take away taxes (~10%) and 10% rent to Gaulfredo, and that'll be about 105.6gc net, and which she can use expand her operations for the following year. That's pretty impressive for a first year farmer who just came out of a hole in the ground. 

That also means that in her 2nd surface year, she'll actually keep little of her 1st year profits, as she'll re-invest about 80gc back into her farm, renting acres, hiring a teenage lad or two to help, building another pen for pigs and expanded sheep flock. She'll potentially make even more gold in her second year, but it'll require re-investing most of what she makes in her first. 

This also aligns nicely with the idea she'll be getting 2-3 years to "cleanse the palate" of ratman hell with idyllic farming, closing the first chapter of her life before she hits ~20 and can embark on her next adventure, with a nice fat purse and income generation in the background (assuming you're not the dastardly, sadistic type of GM who is watching all of this moving forward into your planned future with a knowing smile  :Small Tongue: ) Though 'farming simulator: warhammer edition!' sounds dull, as we've seen so far it can actually be pretty fun and interesting, and human life has enough drama within it without everything having to be battles and endless violence lol. Because I have an over-active imagination I've thought of a few avenues that could go but, there's a little while before that yet.

You're also correct about over-saturation. I might have dropped a not-so-subtle hint that she's looking at the trade post and seeing the trade lanes to the large cities, thinking she might need to make contacts to send future animals there for coin.


However, that leads me to my second question: that book that she found. 

What is it?

You mentioned hand-inked (written by hand, not printed) with glittering gold-leafed titles and leather bound...I'm guessing an Illuminated Book? 

Half its pages are gone, which would notch it down to Poor Quality. Because Taalia can read it now (assuming it's in Tilean), and find out what's inside it. If it's anything useful, use her writing kit to make a copy.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, let's fight these numbers.  I had an image of how fun it would be (for me) to break Taalia's heart as economic forces blow her hither and yon, but in the interest of preventing it from feeling OOC frustrated at all, we probably ought to work it out what things are likely to produce for now!

You know me by now; I'm probably being conservative in my estimates since as the GM I am incentivized not to let player rewards get too far _off the heezy_ but I'll listen to counterpoints!

*Eggs*

As discussed!

*Wool*

The wool is definitely a long term money maker; it doesn't go off, it's always in demand, and it doesn't break when dropped.  I do want to make sure we get a sensible price, though.  You have six shearable sheep right now.  If you're coming up with a premium market value of 66gc for sales, you must be looking at something that's saying a single shorn fleece comes in at 11gc, which just can't be right.  Sheep themselves sell for 2GC!  And I can't find a listed price for selling raw wool, but we might extrapolate.

Arms and Equipment has some places we can start.

Live adult sheep, presumably recently shorn: 2GC
Square Yard of Wool (Fabric): 1GC
Sheephide (Skin and all): 4GC.

I think the hide isn't going to help us, since that's flayed off the sheep at slaughter and not shorn.  The key will be figuring out how many yards of wool fabric one can reasonably get from an average fleece; and then shave off a reasonable margin for those in the interim professions cleaning, spinning, scouring and weaving the fabric.  Time to earn my Australian citizenship.  It's Sheepin' time.

5lbs for a raw fleece once the grubby bits are cut off is a pretty generous modern average; and that's with modern tools and an extra 500 years of selective eugenics to produce crazy merino superbreeds and so on.  But I'm conservative at almost every other step in these calculations so let's be generous here and say 5lbs of raw wool is the average to come off one of your sheepeses.

I'm plucking a reasonable sounding figure from the internet about how much poundage from raw wool becomes spinnable fibres, and 64% sounds right considering the loss of non-useful fibres and especially all the grease someone has to get out of that.  I'll goose that up to 70% to make it more friendly as a figure for our math; especially because this is old rural fabric and they're likely to leave a bit of the lanonlin in there rather than add other oils later.

So *1 Sheep = 1 5lb raw fleece = 1 3.5lb cleaned fleece*

Now there's a ton of steps here like combing and beating and sorting and blah, so I'm going to abstract here.  But I think we're more or less clear to translate the poundage directly to yardage at this poing.  A 'heavier' fabric (as opposed to silk or something) weighs about 6 ounces per yard.  3.5lbs is 56 ounces, which we will round down (we've done enough rounding up!) to 54, or 9 yards.

1 Sheep = 1 5lb raw fleece = 1 3.5lb cleaned fleece = 54 ounces of wool = 9 yards of wool cloth.

So_before paying for the labor of the transformation from the sheep's back to the cloth bolt_, the total value I can derive is 9GC.

So what's the cut for all the middle men?  There's a lot of steps to turn it into fabric (or a lot of work for a homesteader to do so themselves).  And calculating how much medieval wool skivers were making is too far into the weeds for my liking, so I think I need to just make a call here and  say half of that value is lost to various other stages.

9 Yards of Cloth = 9GC/2 (middlemen cut) =  4.5GC of wool per sheep per year in optimal conditions.

But as we mentioned earlier, the non-perishable nature of wool means you're under less pressure to sell it right away.  So unless you end up in a financial crisis where you need some money right now, you won't need to stoop to sell it at the quicksale value of 50% of that (2.25gp).  You'll make a haggle roll for that year's wool, and the price you'll find will vary up and down on the 4.5GC per sheep price (so a catastrophic roll might mean the best offer you can get over a great period of time looking for buyers is 80%; an excellent roll might net you 120%.  But unlike eggs (and cheese), there's no spoilage timer.

But reasonably assuming 4.5gc per year per sheep, that's 27GC per annum for wool speculations from your 6 sheep operation.  (Before tax).  That's still pretty good for a noob farmer!

*Cheese/Milk/Butter*

Alright, new product who dis.

Using my awesome internet/wiki powers, we'll say these primarily wool/meat sheep lactate 18 weeks of the year.  This is a perishable resource, so we'll have to deal with it on a short time scale.  Right now they aren't lactating at all - you'll have to see how many successfully breed, and sheep pregnance is like half a year; so it'll be a little while before this part of your production like takes off at all.  Still, let's get ahead of it.

I liked your early calculations for dairy volumes, eg:




> Each sheep can produce 1-2 litres of milk a day. Let's say 1.5 liters. Right down the middle. Beautiful.
> 
> 1.5 x 5 (sheep) = 7.5 litres a day.
> 7.5 x 7 days of the week = 52.5 litres a week.
> 52.5 litres = 105 lbs of milk a week.
> _52.5 liters is 115.5lbs_
> 
> What can you make with sheeps milk? Butter is one product. But also...and yes I realise how ironic this is...cheese.
> 
> ...


Alright, Cheese Whiz.  Here's where we thump into some additional factors.

First, we're putting aside the variance of which ewes successfully lamb; and we're assuming they all have healthy, accessible teats.  This isn't a given; what I've read suggests it's pretty common to have sheeps with udders that basically can't be hand-milked, and they selectively breed for teat shape and size for a few generations to get a consistent milking flock.  But let's say that all goes well for now.

Presumably, if all 5 of these ewes have lambed, you're going to be sharing milk with them!  You don't have any kind of extra lamb supplement formulas like I'm sure they use today in addition to the milk; so they're nourished entirely off the mum.  So let's cut that milk yield in half for the lambs getting fed - down to 57.75 lbs of milk a week.  Let's round that down to a nice divisible 54, and say the remainder is used replenishing Taalia's certainly underserved calcium reservoirs.

54 lbs milk = 9 lbs of cheese under optimal conditions for a week.

But here's the part that may disappoint - your ability to _manufacture_ saleable cheese is actually quite limited.  Ignoring entirely the costs of rennet or vinegar or your chosen curdling agent, and the _tools_ involved in the cheesemaker's trade, the reason _Cheese, Various (lb.)_ goes for 50p a pound (in my interpretation as your friendly GM) is because most of that catagory is populated with various aged hard cheeses that travel well and store well over long periods.  Cheeses of this kind require _months_ to age and, more importantly, require a functionally refrigerated condition to age them in - a cheese cave.  You don't have a cheese cave!  There are herdsmen of the slopes of the Apuccini mountains well to the east who have flocks on the slopes, and cool caves build into the elevated mountainside where they produce their aged cheeses and cart them down to the towns and cities to sell.

But here under the not-Tuscan sun, the cheese you can make is basically cottage cheese - freshly curdled, goopy goodstuff  that's only good for a day or two before it starts to rot because of the lack of refrigeration available.  That's a much harder product to sell, because even presuming you get it to a market, you need someone who wants to buy a pound of cottage cheese to eat basically _that day_.

So you can see how that's a marketing challenge.  But here's what I can do for you: 9lbs of cheese (or its milk or butter alternates) it's too much to split between four people. It adds a substantial amount of protein to your diets each day without requiring meat, which is expensive.  So rolling the cost of cheesemaking ingredients and tools into the consideration in an abstract bundle, I could say that you and Ariana can work that 54 litres of milk in its various forms into the diets of the household.  We'll say that elevates Ariana, Gaulfredo and Vittorio's diets from 'average' to 'good', which is normally a distance of about 8p a day.  At a friends and family discount, let's say they'll pay you 5s6p a week for the value of this quality of life improvement.

It's a far from the 2gc10s that selling 9lbs of cheddar in a Verezzo market would get you, but for the reasons outlined above, I just don't think it's super reachable.  Breeding sheep, your best income is always going to be the meat or stock sale value.  If you can get and raise 5 lambs in a year, that's 10GC right there.  And theoretically a ewe could push our two per annum.

Whew that was hours researching wool and cheese again.  Let me know what you think.


EDIT:  Oh also, the book!

As you start to learn how to read Tilean, you discover that the words, while in a familiar alphabet, are not Tilean words.  To find out what the book's about, and if it has any value at all when it's half gone, well... We can do that IC!  Mysterious items and things you find, I will not begrudge you using the Kings Quest approach, rubbing those found things on everyone you meet to see if they react helpfully.

*Spoiler: ltrlly u tho*
Show

----------


## BananaPhone

> Alright, let's fight these numbers.  I had an image of how fun it would be (for me) to break Taalia's heart as economic forces blow her hither and yon,





> Whew that was hours researching wool and cheese again.



Are these two things connected?  :Small Tongue: 



*Wool*



> The wool is definitely a long term money maker; it doesn't go off, it's always in demand, and it doesn't break when dropped.  I do want to make sure we get a sensible price, though.  You have six shearable sheep right now.  If you're coming up with a premium market value of 66gc for sales, you must be looking at something that's saying a single shorn fleece comes in at 11gc, which just can't be right.  Sheep themselves sell for 2GC!  And I can't find a listed price for selling raw wool, but we might extrapolate.


I've been going by Page 14 of Old World Armory, Wool is listed as 1gc per square yard. It's not clear whether this is _raw_ unprocessed wool, or sparkly sheets of cotton wool ready to be woven into clothes, bed covers etc. As it's under "Trade goods", rather than clothing, general goods etc I'm inclined to believe it's raw, unprocessed wool, as a skilled labourer can fashion it into the final product for a few silver more a day and tailors can then turn it into clothes for another few silver a day. That's just what I'm extrapolating anyway.

How many square yards do sheep produce?

About 4.5 kgs a year, or 10+ meters worth.

Now, I understand they specifically didn't say "square meters", but given the ensuing list of items that can be made from this single sheeps contribution to the textile industry, I think it's a safe assumption.

So 4.5kg (about 9.9lbs of wool) of wool, ~10meters square, which rounds up to 12 square yards, or 12gc for each sheep after being shorn. I had it listed originally at 11gc, so 6 sheep = 66gc. That's where I was getting my numbers/thoughts from.

So she doesn't go through the process of spinning it into yarn etc, she just produces the raw fleece and sells it at big market time. Pretty much producing and selling 6 of these:

*Spoiler*
Show




And the book is saying it sells for 1gc a square yard. She'd definitely have to hire a skilled labourer to help for a day or two (a few silver), but she'd be putting that stuff on the cart and taking it to market, basically, where she'll haggle for price because it's the mainstays of her first years income. (burning those fate points) It'll also come later in the year when she's got Haggle +10% hopefully.

So if the tradesman can argue her down to 5gc for 12 square yards of wool, he can make a tidy profit out of that, and his margins diminish the close it goes up to full price.

What do you think?






> Live adult sheep, presumably recently shorn: 2GC
> Square Yard of Wool (Fabric): 1GC
> Sheephide (Skin and all): 4GC.


You've given me the realisation it's more profitable to _keep_ the lambs, let them mature, get the cheese from them, get their wool and _then_ send them off to the butchers shop. Cycle the numbers each year and it could be very profitable! Of course, she'll have to expand her small pen to about 1.5 acres pen to accommodate about 10-20 sheep in the flock at any one time. 
Have a flock of 20, including the ram, on 2 acres. The 19 girls get pregnant, take half the milk from them, shear them and sell 15 of them and 4-23 lambs off for meat at the end of the year, and keep 15 of the ewe lambs to mature in time for mating season next year, and start the process again. That could be around ~263gc if she makes her haggle rolls and we're going with raw fleece rather than processed. Anyway, I'm getting ahead of myself but it's fun to speculate.






> I think the hide isn't going to help us, since that's flayed off the sheep at slaughter and not shorn.  The key will be figuring out how many yards of wool fabric one can reasonably get from an average fleece; and then shave off a reasonable margin for those in the interim professions cleaning, spinning, scouring and weaving the fabric.  Time to earn my Australian citizenship.  It's Sheepin' time.
> 
> 5lbs for a raw fleece once the grubby bits are cut off is a pretty generous modern average; and that's with modern tools and an extra 500 years of selective eugenics to produce crazy merino superbreeds and so on.  But I'm conservative at almost every other step in these calculations so let's be generous here and say 5lbs of raw wool is the average to come off one of your sheepeses.
> 
> I'm plucking a reasonable sounding figure from the internet about how much poundage from raw wool becomes spinnable fibres, and 64% sounds right considering the loss of non-useful fibres and especially all the grease someone has to get out of that.  I'll goose that up to 70% to make it more friendly as a figure for our math; especially because this is old rural fabric and they're likely to leave a bit of the lanonlin in there rather than add other oils later.
> 
> So *1 Sheep = 1 5lb raw fleece = 1 3.5lb cleaned fleece*
> 
> Now there's a ton of steps here like combing and beating and sorting and blah, so I'm going to abstract here.  But I think we're more or less clear to translate the poundage directly to yardage at this poing.  A 'heavier' fabric (as opposed to silk or something) weighs about 6 ounces per yard.  3.5lbs is 56 ounces, which we will round down (we've done enough rounding up!) to 54, or 9 yards.
> ...


Oh you more than earned thart citizenship lol I feel like a bit of a jerk drawing the production line back to just shearing it off the sheep when you crunched the other numbers and actually went into looking it up lol. 

But if it helps, I'm originally from rural Australia, and did my post-grad around sheep (not in agriculture, for other uses), so we're both on a similar spiritual page  :Small Big Grin: .



*Cheese/Milk/Butter*




> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Alright, new product who dis.
> 
> Using my awesome internet/wiki powers, we'll say these primarily wool/meat sheep lactate 18 weeks of the year.  This is a perishable resource, so we'll have to deal with it on a short time scale.  Right now they aren't lactating at all - you'll have to see how many successfully breed, and sheep pregnance is like half a year; so it'll be a little while before this part of your production like takes off at all.  Still, let's get ahead of it.
> 
> I liked your early calculations for dairy volumes, eg:
> 
> ...


Ahh, shame. So that accrues to about 4 gold, 10 silver for the year, and injects a lot more protein into her foster family's diet ensuring they eat very well - including the growing Vitorio, which could be very beneficial for him as he develops into a burly farm kid. 

It's fair enough, with all the other production costs. Maybe she could buy a cow and make some sort of large cellar to store cheese blocks in while they cool as an artificial cheese cave to really ramp up production? We'll see. For the first year it'll do for now. 

So that's about 10.5 gc from the eggs and cheese. 

The fleece is still under discussion, but it's looking to be at least in the late 20s (if we go with yours) to late 60s (if we go with mine). That's quite a spread, but even in the less than favorable outcome, her food has been taken care of, place to stay, after taxes and some rent to Gaulfredo that's money to rent out a couple more acres and buy some pigs and expand her flock.

Speaking of which, because I haven't driven you nuts with Farm Simulator enough already, but how did you want to manage rent etc? Like if she wanted to rent a few Common Acres farmland, taht would cost 27gc total, adjacent to Gaulredo's farm. But would she have to pay all of that upfront, or broken down into months, twice a year, at the end of the year etc ?

I can't see them asking for everything up front, because who could afford to pay that? The land would just go idle. But neither can I see them wanting everything at the end of the year. Some sort of monthly or bi-annual costs?




> EDIT:  Oh also, the book!
> 
> As you start to learn how to read Tilean, you discover that the words, while in a familiar alphabet, are not Tilean words.  To find out what the book's about, and if it has any value at all when it's half gone, well... We can do that IC!  Mysterious items and things you find, I will not begrudge you using the Kings Quest approach, rubbing those found things on everyone you meet to see if they react helpfully.


Hah, yeah she's definitely going to take it into town now to Gaulfredo's brother in law who should know. She'll wait until the following week to do that, after the nasty Troll business has been concluded.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I've been going by Page 14 of Old World Armory, Wool is listed as 1gc per square yard. It's not clear whether this is _raw_ unprocessed wool, or sparkly sheets of cotton wool ready to be woven into clothes, bed covers etc. As it's under "Trade goods", rather than clothing, general goods etc I'm inclined to believe it's raw, unprocessed wool, as a skilled labourer can fashion it into the final product for a few silver more a day and tailors can then turn it into clothes for another few silver a day. That's just what I'm extrapolating anyway.
> 
> How many square yards do sheep produce?
> 
> About 4.5 kgs a year, or 10+ meters worth.


Well, I'm pretty confident the one in the Armory is the fabric - the columb it's under is titled _fabric_, and it's measured in yards next to canvas, linen, and silk!  So it's gotta be before the production line,

As for IWTO's figures... Well, I'm not sure what to do about that.  That's just a big discrepancy between what they're saying and what the sources I saw online were saying.  Hmm.  Lots of little farm community pages saying  "I usually average 4lbs of wool off my sheep when you cut off the poopy bits etc", but Big Sheep over here claiming to crank out twice that much.  Is this because they are genetically uplifted ultrasheep, more fleece than beast?  Are they shaved twice a year and regrow real quick?  I cannot say.

But I DID calculate out to the estimation of 9 Yards of Cloth per meter, and the site says '10+ Meters', so that seems to land alright.  Let's go with your 12 Yards average, since that's slightly more than 10 Meters.






> So 4.5kg (about 9.9lbs of wool) of wool, ~10meters square, which rounds up to 12 square yards, or 12gc for each sheep after being shorn. I had it listed originally at 11gc, so 6 sheep = 66gc. That's where I was getting my numbers/thoughts from.
> 
> So she doesn't go through the process of spinning it into yarn etc, she just produces the raw fleece and sells it at big market time. Pretty much producing and selling 6 of these:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the reformulation, but I just can't get away from that distance between the raw wool and the yards of fabric.  At some point, someone is going to sell the 12 yards of wool cloth made from one of your sheep's fleeces; and they'll do so at 12GC in cases when they are not suckers because the guy buying it will make 8 cloaks out of it and sell those for 5GC a pop, or whatever.  So 12GC is the fixed endprice that the wool is going to have down the line.  I just can't imagine it being much worth a dealer's time to buy the raw material at more than half that final cost.  So I think I'm going to say your typical Per-Sheep wool yield will be 6GC, with a good seasonal sale ranging up to 7.5, a bad one to 4.5, and a desperate same-day sale value of 3GC per fleece.  Since 3gc per fleece is already 1GC more than the cost of a whole-ass sheep, that feels like about as far as I can imagine it going.








> You've given me the realisation it's more profitable to _keep_ the lambs, let them mature, get the cheese from them, get their wool and _then_ send them off to the butchers shop. Cycle the numbers each year and it could be very profitable! Of course, she'll have to expand her small pen to about 1.5 acres pen to accommodate about 10-20 sheep in the flock at any one time. 
> Have a flock of 20, including the ram, on 2 acres. The 19 girls get pregnant, take half the milk from them, shear them and sell 15 of them and 4-23 lambs off for meat at the end of the year, and keep 15 of the ewe lambs to mature in time for mating season next year, and start the process again. That could be around ~263gc if she makes her haggle rolls and we're going with raw fleece rather than processed. Anyway, I'm getting ahead of myself but it's fun to speculate.


 Speculation is fun and I like the moxie.  No reason you couldn't leave assets behind when you go adventuring and come back to see what's become of them later.




> Oh you more than earned thart citizenship lol I feel like a bit of a jerk drawing the production line back to just shearing it off the sheep when you crunched the other numbers and actually went into looking it up lol. 
> 
> But if it helps, I'm originally from rural Australia, and did my post-grad around sheep (not in agriculture, for other uses), so we're both on a similar spiritual page .


  I thought you were Aussie when you used the word 'chook' though you might have already told me elsewhere!  :D[/QUOTE]






> *Cheese/Milk/Butter*
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, shame. So that accrues to about 4 gold, 10 silver for the year, and injects a lot more protein into her foster family's diet ensuring they eat very well - including the growing Vitorio, which could be very beneficial for him as he develops into a burly farm kid. 
> 
> It's fair enough, with all the other production costs. Maybe she could buy a cow and make some sort of large cellar to store cheese blocks in while they cool as an artificial cheese cave to really ramp up production? We'll see. For the first year it'll do for now. 
> 
> So that's about 10.5 gc from the eggs and cheese. 
> ...


The problem is really geographical.  I didn't know it until I binged the videos, but the Cheese Cave/Refrigeration thing is a big deal; and without it, you basically can't maintain a steady temp at a cool enough level to prevent rot and promote aging.  Geographically, you'd have to be higher in the mountains where such caves could be for cheese aging; down in cereal country, the best you can hope for is some hobby cheesing, like the initial proposal.  But that won't come through until there's lambs anyway, yet!




> Speaking of which, because I haven't driven you nuts with Farm Simulator enough already, but how did you want to manage rent etc? Like if she wanted to rent a few Common Acres farmland, taht would cost 27gc total, adjacent to Gaulredo's farm. But would she have to pay all of that upfront, or broken down into months, twice a year, at the end of the year etc ?
> 
> I can't see them asking for everything up front, because who could afford to pay that? The land would just go idle. But neither can I see them wanting everything at the end of the year. Some sort of monthly or bi-annual costs?


Well, right now, it's the Rampollo's call as the regional 'lord' stand-in as to whether or not you can rent or buy Verezzan land at all! You're still a very unknown quantity, and you might have to do a fair bit of proving yourself before that's possible.  On the bright side, that means you're part of Gaulfredo's household for tax purposes; even if it does limit your space for project growth just now.  Kill a few trolls, do a few deeds; see what comes of it.

Tomorrow: Troll Meeting 2: There be Trolls

----------


## BananaPhone

> Well, right now, it's the Rampollo's call as the regional 'lord' stand-in as to whether or not you can rent or buy Verezzan land at all!



And he is currently looking for a wife...

Sure she's got that facial scar, but other than that she's a nice, homely girl with a big brain and a towering cross-fitters physique, can't deny she'll provide strong, strapping, smart sons lol. [sales pitch]

----------


## BananaPhone

Actually, could I swap out Trade (Farmer) for Heal with advancements? Heal and reading/writing seems like good things to have started learning from Madre, her 'farmers' side so far by being trained in Animal Care.

I haven't used either yet, and she hasn't really started "Trading as a farmer" just yet either, despite some eggs.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Well, I'm pretty confident the one in the Armory is the fabric - the columb it's under is titled _fabric_, and it's measured in yards next to canvas, linen, and silk!  So it's gotta be before the production line,
> 
> As for IWTO's figures... Well, I'm not sure what to do about that.  That's just a big discrepancy between what they're saying and what the sources I saw online were saying.  Hmm.  Lots of little farm community pages saying  "I usually average 4lbs of wool off my sheep when you cut off the poopy bits etc", but Big Sheep over here claiming to crank out twice that much.  Is this because they are genetically uplifted ultrasheep, more fleece than beast?  Are they shaved twice a year and regrow real quick?  I cannot say.
> 
> But I DID calculate out to the estimation of 9 Yards of Cloth per meter, and the site says '10+ Meters', so that seems to land alright.  Let's go with your 12 Yards average, since that's slightly more than 10 Meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That could be a wonderful name for her farm. "More Fleece than Beast" Or her metal band.

I do find it kinda fun though that we've been making our own OOC Haggle rolls over digital farm produce. So, 6gc worth of wool per sheep, 7.5gc on a good roll, 4.5 on a bad one, 3.5 on a terrible one, that's an income spread of 21 to 45gc. 

Bringing her yearly total up to 6gc for the eggs, 4.5gc from the cheese and 21-45gc from wool, and 10-20gc for the 5-10 lambs (if she sells them, situationally), for a total of 36.5gc to 75.5gc. On top of that, she's the new girl under Madre, the locally respected Wise Woman and learning communal physician skills.

Assuming nothing changes, and even if things go poorly, she's on track for a successful first year, or a _really_ successful first year, financially, socially and professionally. After ten years under the awful ratmen, she deserves it. Go Taalia, I believe in you!

----------


## BananaPhone

Perception check: (1d100)[*25*] vs TN 69.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nice.

*Spoiler: Results:*
Show

As you are leaving the tinker-shop, you notice there are two brass cylinders on one the shelves of one of his open cupboards - they remind you very much of the brass oddity you recovered from the looted slingbag!

----------


## BananaPhone

After giving up trying to modify my prior OOC character sheet because of the mind-boggling complexity of the thing, I decided to transfer it all into this simpler format. 


Taalia
*Spoiler: Taalia image*
Show




*Spoiler: Personal Details*
Show


*Age:* ?? 17ish
*Gender:* Female
*Hair:* Blonde-to-white.
*Eyes:* One is green the other is blue.
Right Handed
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 75kg
*Religion:* None, but slowly Myrmidia.
*Birthplace:* Unknown, suspected to be the Wastelands.

*Family:*
*Father:* Unknown.
*Mother:* Unknown.
*Brother:* Unknown.
*Brother:* Unknown.

*Foster Father:* Gaulfredo
*Foster Mother:* Ariana
*Step-brother:* Vitorio








M
WS
BS
S
T
Ag
Int
WP
Fel
A
W
FP
IP

Base
4
44
41
39
36
32
39
34
34
1
13
3
0

Advance
-
+5
-
+5
+5
+10
+10
+5/5
+10/10
-
+4
-
-

Current
4
49
41
44
41
42
49
39
44
1
17/17
3
0



*XP:* 1,400 total/1,400 spent

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


Animal Care, Charm, Speak Language (Queekish), Speak Language (Tilean), Haggle, Heal, Gossip +10, Blather, Common Knowledge (Skaven), Concealment, Heal, Read/Write, Perception, Search, Silent Move, Trade (Farmer).



*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Resistance to Magic (+10% Resistance to magical effects)
Resistance to Disease (+10% to toughness to resist effects of disease)
Flee! (Gain +1 movement for 1d10 rounds when life is threatened)
Acute Hearing (+10% to Hearing-based perception checks)
Night Vision (see out to 30 yards normally at night)
Natural Weapons (always count as armed)
Surgery (+10% to Heal)
Rover (+10% to Silent Move and Concealment in rural settings)



*Spoiler: Trappings*
Show


Peasants outfit (average craftsmanship), 1 Slingbag, 1 handful of mushrooms, 1 animal skull necklace, 1 cloth scrap, 1 book (Damaged), 1 flint and steel (poor quality), 1 clay jug (1 gallon), 1 brass oddity), 1 large tent (poor quality), 1 lucky charm. 1 * Best Quality Clothing (Women's, red.), 1 * Wide Brimmed Hat (Women's Red), 2 * Perfume, 1 * Writing Kit (10gc), 1 * Cloak, Red, 2 * Sandals, 1 * Good Cosmetics, 1 * Disguise Kit (5gc), 1 * Pouch of simple jewellery, mostly wood and glass beads, 1x Antitoxin Kit, 1x Healing Draught, 1x Healing Poultice, 5x Bandages, 1x bottle of whiskey, 1x trinket (Trolls Tooth)
1x "Lucky" silver shilling coin.

*Farm:*
5x sheep, 1x ram (Hermes) (good quality), 10x Chickens, 1x Rooster (Hurico), 1x puppy (Corvo).
4x little ram lambs (2x good quality, 2x food quality) 1x ewe lamb.

*Weapons:* 
Throwing Knife (poor craftsmanship), Quarter Staff (Str -2, Defensive, Pummelling)
Sword (Hand Weapon, Common Quality, Str+SB damage.
Shield (With Bulls head sigil, free parry each turn at +10%)

*Currency:* 12gc, 13s 3p




*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Scars:
The First Scar - The Burning House - Three claw marks, Over the Left Eye: +1 Wound.
The Second Scar - The Boys Gift - Bloodletting scar over Upper Abdominal: +5 WS.
The Third Scar - Spite of the Barren - Intersecting Stripes on the Back: +5 WP.
The Fourth Scar - The Rat-Merchant's Lesson - Half-Inch Wide Line On the Right Side of the Neck: +2 Wounds.
The Fifth Scar - The Old Man's Gesture - L shaped tear hidden in hair at the crown of the head: +1 Wound.
The Sixth Scar - Snitch-Biter's Mark - puncture wound on the left thigh: +5 Toughness.
The Seventh Scar - Claws of the Wererat - Deep scratchmarks on the left ankle: +5 Agility.
The Eighth Scar - Rashabang's Reward - Burn scar over the floating ribs on the right: +1 Wound.
The Ninth Scar - Shacklebite - Two curved lines on the interior of the right ankle: +5 strength.
The Tenth Scar - Kiss of the Poison Wind - Chemical burn on left forearm: Gain Flee! Talent.
The Eleventh Scar - Skee-Ruh-Kris's Blow - Groove over the left temple: Gain Acute Hearing talent.
The Twelfth Scar - Skee-Ruh-Kris's Eulogy - Criss-crosses scratches over the right arm, wrist to elbow: +10 agility.
The Thirteenth Scar - The Price of Freedom - Shallow Cut over the left trapezius muscle: Gain Night Vision talent.




*Spoiler: Personality*
Show


Even as a slave to the vile ratmen, Taalia showed a good head for numbers and willpower that saw her through incarceration. Upon the surface and with an adoptive family, the girl is coming out of her shell and revealing that she is surprisingly ambitious, but also quite physically affectionate and loving, excitable, an eagerness for new experiences and a generous streak. Though her final personality is yet to solidify due to her relatively young age, she has so far shown grit, tenacity and ambition wrapped in a flowery, friendly and affectionate exterior. 





*Spoiler: Description*
Show


Taalia is an unnaturally tall girl, and this is usually the first thing people notice. At six foot five there are even very few men who can look ahead into her eyes. Simultaneously, she is physically gifted with a proportionate, well-muscled physique that has been sculpted by years of labour that has also made her possessed of unusual physical strength and fortitude for a human woman, let alone one of her age. Nevertheless, despite her imposing stature, she has an angular, pleasing face that is marred by a scar that runs down from the left side of her forehead, across her eye and down onto her cheek, while all of this is framed by a crown of soft, white-blonde hair. Curiously, she has a genetic mutation known as heterochromia, which has made one of her eyes green and the other blue. When combined with her height, physique, scar and hair color, she is a striking figure that few forget.

When Taalia speaks, she has a smoky, sonorous and smooth voice. 





*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


Fel +5 (100)
Int +5 (100)
Animal Care (100)
Read/Write (100)
Heal (100)
(500)

Fel +5 (100)
Int +5 (100)
Haggle (100)
Trade (Farmer) (100)

Surgery (100)

Silent Move (100)
Rover (100)

Charm (100)
Gossip +10 (100)

----------


## BananaPhone

I also made this, because I'm 100% certain Taalia thought this at some point these past few weeks.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## BananaPhone

Country roads, take me home: (1d100)[*27*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

And take you home, they have!  Battle of the Bella Collina Road coming tomorrow!

----------


## BananaPhone

If given the choice, Taalia will use a bow, because they don't need weapon specialisations to use, but a crossbow does. That should be the other way around lol but there you go.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Initiative:* (1D10+4)[*14*]

*Willpower:* (1d100)[*2*] vs TN 34

----------


## BananaPhone

*BS:* (1d100)[*64*] vs TN 31

----------


## MrAbdiel

Somehow missed these!




> And he is currently looking for a wife...
> 
> Sure she's got that facial scar, but other than that she's a nice, homely girl with a big brain and a towering cross-fitters physique, can't deny she'll provide strong, strapping, smart sons lol. [sales pitch]


youcancertainlytry.gif




> Actually, could I swap out Trade (Farmer) for Heal with advancements? Heal and reading/writing seems like good things to have started learning from Madre, her 'farmers' side so far by being trained in Animal Care.
> 
> I haven't used either yet, and she hasn't really started "Trading as a farmer" just yet either, despite some eggs.


Approved.

----------


## BananaPhone

Taking another shot: (1d100)[*4*] vs TN 31

----------


## BananaPhone

Damage: (1D10+3)[*12*]

So close to fury lol.

Still, shot 12 fire wounds into the Trolls head.

----------


## BananaPhone

Fear Test: (1d100)[*26*] vs TN 44

----------


## BananaPhone

Flee! for how many rounds: (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Danger Level has been increased to Orange Threat Level: Dog in Peril.

----------


## BananaPhone

Just as an aside, I've found these videos really interesting to watch.

What did peasants eat in medieval times?

What did rich people eat in medieval times?

Medieval & Renaissance Italian Food

----------


## BananaPhone

I realise how out-of-the-blue my last post was, given the IC excitement heh, but I've been enjoying these videos recently. 

Loose arrows: (1d100)[*43*] vs TN 51

----------


## BananaPhone

Right arm.

Damage: (1D10+3)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Just as an aside, I've found these videos really interesting to watch.
> 
> What did peasants eat in medieval times?
> 
> What did rich people eat in medieval times?
> 
> Medieval & Renaissance Italian Food


Ahaha, the unintended side effect of Tilean RP.  I will blame this game for my uptake in pasta consumption...

I'm glad you hooked right into the setting, by the way.  Tilean has a handful of lore fluffed out from the old Dogs of War books and bits and pieces in WFRP official stuff, but it's mostly open to interpretation; and I thought it would be fun to take someone from some other country, have them speak queekish most of their lives, and resurface in tilea which sounds nothing like any fragments of language they know.  And filling out lore gaps is also fun for me.  For example, the Republic of Verezzo is ruled by four color factions who jockey for power; but the whole class breakdown of senators, voters and rampollos I just made up because it felt cool.

----------


## BananaPhone

Likewise, I'm thankful you've been patient with my...over-active imagination and penchant for ambitious characters. I know that you're posting regularly with large page-long posts in several games, and then I come along with "I figured out money maker by farming derp!!!" can further strain ones time and patience. It has been a genuinely very fun and different experience than I'm used to on the forums, and if years ago you'd have told me I'd have a great time playing an escaped slave trying to become an entrepreneurial farmer in Medieval Fantasy Italy, I'd have thought you'd gone round the twist. But here we are, with a game and setting I'm really enjoying.

Of course, I know, that in a couple years In Character time to come that Taalia will have to move on in some way to adventures beyond and that will bring it's own fun. But I'm really enjoying it so far, and despite my penchant for throwing napkin economic math at you from time to time, I hope the fun is reciprocal.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Haha; reciprocated.  Napkin math is also welcome; the worst I can say is "no, there just aren't that many people who want eggs".

Edit: Re: So many posts and threads.

Yeah, I bite off a lot to chew like that... I've rationalized it by saying this is how I keep my writing sharp, hoping one day to do something productive with that; and I know when too much is really too much, and when burnout comes; and I try to surround myself with tolerant gamers who don't mind that my reply time varies from 30 minutes to 12 days.

----------


## BananaPhone

Loosing another arrow: (1d100)[*80*] vs TN 31 TN.

----------


## BananaPhone

Fate point:

(1d100)[*6*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Another hit to the head.

*Damage:* (1D10+3)[*9*]

----------


## BananaPhone

> Ahaha, the unintended side effect of Tilean RP.  I will blame this game for my uptake in pasta consumption...


Hah it also helps that my mother is part Italian who developed under the supervision of her Nonna, so I've grown up on a similar cuisine. 




> Edit: Re: So many posts and threads.
> 
> Yeah, I bite off a lot to chew like that... I've rationalized it by saying this is how I keep my writing sharp, hoping one day to do something productive with that; and I know when too much is really too much, and when burnout comes; and I try to surround myself with tolerant gamers who don't mind that my reply time varies from 30 minutes to 12 days.



Yeah it can be hard. You're quite an excellent writer, so if you hadn't of hinted at already, I would've assumed it was related to what you did for a living.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hah it also helps that my mother is part Italian who developed under the supervision of her Nonna, so I've grown up on a similar cuisine. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it can be hard. You're quite an excellent writer, so if you hadn't of hinted at already, I would've assumed it was related to what you did for a living.


...Well now I'm hungry. >:(


And hey thanks, I appreciate it.  I'm trying to iron out my weird spelling error habits, and my bad tendency to use; a million; semicolons; or alternatively - not strictly good writing - use hyphens to bracket internal phrases.  And I love adverbs, despite all the advice.  So sue me... Bigly.

I used to do a lot of writing for my job; lots of speeches, mostly.  Now I'm in a bit of a career transition and hoping to jump into something where I can write for a living, but getting on the copywriting/contentwriting ladder seems... very hard, if you're not a niche expert on something that people will actually visit a blog to read about.  But I'll get there, God willing!

----------


## BananaPhone

Never thought I'd write this. 

But quarterstaff attack against the troll: (1d100)[*43*] vs TN 69 or 99.

Reasons:

49 WS base. 

69 = 49 base + 20% for 3:1 outnumbered opponent. 

99 = 49 base + 20% outnumbered + 30% 'unaware' opponent. (it doesn't seem aware of her, so might not count)

----------


## BananaPhone

*Damage:* (1D10+2)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alas, it is aware of you; and strictly, it's only in melee with Bella right now; so when you charge in, it's 2:1, for +10.  But you hit as a raw roll anyway, huzzah!

Point of order - while I'm willing to handwave the presense of the staff because this is a fantasy game and the idea that it can be sort of strapped to your backpack or something is fine - you won't be able to draw it and charge with it in the same turn, without the Quickdraw talent.  That gives you three options.

The troll's close, so you could move into melee range with it, and draw your staff.  But then you'd need to spend a fate point to take a parry stance as another half action - that's the defensive option.

You could spend a fate point for a half action to draw the staff, then charge - but you won't be able to parry with it this turn, without taking parrying stance.

Alternatively, you DO have rat-slave scrappy fighting powers; you could charge and make an unarmed/natural weapons strike this turn, and then next turn draw your staff and etc etc.

I'll let you preserve that attack and damage roll, if you choose to attack in one form or another.

----------


## BananaPhone

I will choose Option C, scrappy slave-natural weapons, because killing a troll by punching it out is fn metal and epic.

----------


## MrAbdiel

In that case... Please roll me a d100.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ohhh, but with Natural Weapons, she has a higher Damage roll lol. Quarter Staff is SB-2, the Natural Weapon we've discussed is SB+0.

Natural Weapon: (1D10+4)[*14*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Fury Roll: (1D10)[*4*]

----------


## BananaPhone

> In that case... Please roll me a d100.



Ahh. 


To Hit: (1d100)[*82*] vs TN 49.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Rolls eyes*

Fate point.

To Hit: (1d100)[*72*] TN 49.

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Y'know...  Alright.  I must cause you pain, now.

The damage is good!  It's good.  It's good even before the reroll.  It's simple enough to add the two.  But now you rolled a max damage and, pending a confirmation hit roll, a fury.  And I don't want to rob you of your first Myrmidia's Fury if I don't have to.

Here's the deal.  You can take the lower damage (12), and roll me a d100 for the outcome.

Or you can take the fury damage roll (14 to start with, pending another 4). BUT.  If you take this rerolled damage, I must also ask you to reroll the initial attack roll.  Reroll both, or neither; but we cannot only reroll the damage, my friend.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Rolls eyes harder*

Last fate point.


Punching the troll: (1d100)[*52*] TN 49

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wait, slow down, read my thing!

----------


## BananaPhone

> ...Y'know...  Alright.  I must cause you pain, now.
> 
> The damage is good!  It's good.  It's good even before the reroll.  It's simple enough to add the two.  But now you rolled a max damage and, pending a confirmation hit roll, a fury.  And I don't want to rob you of your first Myrmidia's Fury if I don't have to.
> 
> Here's the deal.  You can take the lower damage (12), and roll me a d100 for the outcome.
> 
> Or you can take the fury damage roll (14 to start with, pending another 4). BUT.  If you take this rerolled damage, I must also ask you to reroll the initial attack roll.  Reroll both, or neither; but we cannot only reroll the damage, my friend.



I burned 2 fate points before seeing your offer here. I feel dirty doing it, but the forum roller clearly fights dirty too, so f it. (seriously, failed 3, 50/50 chance rolls in a row)

Taking lower damage, 12.

Outcome: (1d100)[*85*]

----------


## BananaPhone

> Wait, slow down, read my thing!



Hah I'm sorry, I legit 100% didn't see your offer before burning fate points.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Don't feel dirty; I called to preserve the roll and damage before you became drunk on uppercuts so it's all as intended.

----------


## BananaPhone

So....what now? lol

----------


## BananaPhone

Wait. 





> Alas, it is aware of you; and strictly, it's only in melee with Bella right now; so when you charge in, it's 2:1, for +10. But you hit as a raw roll anyway, huzzah!



So 52 on the 2nd Fate Point roll hit >_<.


Damn lol I'll send the lily forward on the lake of fate.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Edit: Posted in the wrong thread.  Go read that one.

And now, I must do the sleep!  Awesome combat and cinematic outcome.  For everyone except Polo, who legitimately failed like 6 or 7 fear saves.  He is going to be traumatized worse than the people who nearly died.

----------


## BananaPhone

Woohoo! I honestly hadn't expected that outcome, and am surprised that - even with the crappy 2 fate point rolls for melee - the forum roller would provide the legitimate fuel for a cinematically great ending where the former slave-girl but now crossfit-build amazon teenager channels a decade of brutalisation into a primal fury and stabs a troll to death lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Woohoo! I honestly hadn't expected that outcome, and am surprised that - even with the crappy 2 fate point rolls for melee - the forum roller would provide the legitimate fuel for a cinematically great ending where the former slave-girl channels a decade of brutalisation into a primal fury and stabs a troll to death lol.


I'm telling you, the _dice conspire for a better narrative._  It's RP Magic, baybee.  Taalia, slayer of trolls.

----------


## BananaPhone

> I'm telling you, the _dice conspire for a better narrative._  It's RP Magic, baybee.  Taalia, slayer of trolls.


Just adds to her...feminine and dainty charms when attempting to woo the Rampollos lol. Though "I stabbed a troll to death with an arrow" does add to the "I can produce strong and smart sons" sales-man pitch lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh yeah. (I'm writing the IC post btw, some multi-tab skulduggery ate my original post)

But...


>_>

<_<


I loot the trolls lair.

----------


## BananaPhone

Consume Alcohol: (1d100)[*45*] vs TN 41

She fails, but she handles it about as well as a 17 year old who has never touched alcohol before - and spirits at that, not just beer - could be expected to take it down.

----------


## BananaPhone

Come the next meeting/trade festival that you've hinted is approaching, Taalia also going to try and sell:

1 fishing reel (Good quality) - 9 silver
2 leather pouches (small) - 10 silver (5s each)
1 wooden pipe - Unknown.
1 * Best Quality Clothing (Women's, red.) - 10gc
1 * Wide Brimmed Hat (Women's Red) - 1gc
2 * Perfume - 2gc (1gc each)
1 * Cloak, Red - 5gc
4 * Sash, Red, Blue, Green, Yellow, - 120 pennies, 10 silver
2 * Sandals - 4 silver
1 * Good Shoes, Red - 30 silver, 1.5g.
1x Disguise Kit - 5gc

= 523 silver
= 26 gold and 3 silver.

= 13gold, 1 silver and 6 pennies with no check. But Gaulfredo is a real salesman lol.


She will also try selling the telescope to Cestié. However, slight twist. She'd feel terrible taking the chance to undercut him and deprive him of a 100g sale of such a device to a passing merchant etc. So she'll try and sell _him_ the telescope for less, like 80g. That way she gets $$ for it and he can still make a profit selling it, they both win. 

She'll also try selling the damaged book to Polo, given that he's the town 'administrator' so to speak. Not necessarily to him specifically, but to the town management. How she'll go for depends on what it is. Half it's pages missing knock it down to poor quality, but maybe it's an Illuminated Book (which makes a Poor quality version 175gc, so she'll try and haggle for that price rather than 1/2), or maybe it's a good quality printed (as you said the letters were hand written, rather than printed) etc.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Advances:*

Fel +5 (100)
WP +5 (100)
Haggle (100)
Trade (Farmer) (100)

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm also sensing that we'll soon be doing a "time jump", almost, to the end of her first surface year. That will require input from me as to what she was doing, some rolls etc while you narrate results, dole out exp and throw story/narrative hooks here and there.

Then we'll focus on a few "2nd year" plot-lines (like we have so far with her life as a slave, escape, ingratiation into the town, starting her own farm and the troll, that's 5 plots right there).

You likely have something different in mind, but that's what I've been speculating. 

And as Taalia herself solidifies more as a character at this stage in her life, her personality, way of doing things etc I can make suggestions for where I think she'd likely go career wise. (as the book does recommend planning ahead)

Does this sound similarish, or at least in the same species tree to what you've been considering?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Something like that.  The next milestone is going to be half a year from now; harvest time for Gaulfredo's corn, and some check-ins.  So we'll probably do about 6 months of income for you in that time, and a few anachronistic scenes from within that 6 months - including some lambing, and the beginning of your dairy dalliances.  Then after that 6 months, it'll be shearing time for your sheep!

This is a good time to consider where she'll be going over the next year or so, yes.

----------


## BananaPhone

With her money she'll also be trying to rent an acre adjacent to gaulfredos farm, build a pen and buy some pigs to tend in it too. She's already got one coming from the Rompollo. 

I have actually thought of a few avenues she could go, if you wanted to hear them  :Small Wink: .

----------


## BananaPhone

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years MrAbdiel, and thank you for making what's become my favourite game on the forums.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Merry Christmas and Happy New Years MrAbdiel, and thank you for making what's become my favourite game on the forums.


Tidings of comfort and joy, to you!  And thanks for giving it a go.  Turns out it is indeed fun!  Also I have posted.  Dance Chance 2: Redux!

----------


## BananaPhone

Willpower roll: (1d100)[*30*] vs TN 69.

----------


## BananaPhone

You can dance if you want to, you can leave your friends behind...

Agility: (1d100)[*2*] vs TN 72.

She was the Daaaaancing Queen, only seventeen...

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh and another thing, how were the haggling for those items listed last lage during this festival time?

----------


## MrAbdiel

We will get to those after this loose end!  But you'll have a chance to see what you can sell "tomorrow!"

----------


## BananaPhone

Groovy. 

Sorry about the...less detailed post, but I just got back from the city and the fiance is wanting to go to bed.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ugh; fiances are the worst. *Eyeroll*  More posts tomorrow!

----------


## BananaPhone

I was thinking of ways to add to  the closing of the scene, but it seems wrapped up really nicely - anything I'd add is just superfluous!

I think Taalia will have warmed up to Bella considerably more, having once hated he rbut now coming to realyl like her, even looking up to her a little bit. While she'll take to Diletta the way she has with Vitorio - talking to her, empathising a lot with her not growing up with a mother (as Taalia didn't either), and will get her her food of choice at the market.

----------


## BananaPhone

Yo MrAbdiel, I hope you had a great Christmas and Boxing Day!

I am full of ham, beef wellington and whiskey two days in a row now, and am getting back to things.

I was settling in after a day out of boxing day sales, and fantasy sales crossed my mind! I had some fun thinking of a couple of outlays. It also helps if I as a player give you an idea of what I was thinking for her next 6 months  :Small Tongue: .

*Spoiler*
Show


Funds:
Medium is passed Haggle roll to sell for listed price, 'low' to settle for 50%.

General sales: 28g medium, 14gold low, the censure she found in the troll cave added.

Telescope: 100g medium, 50g low

Book:
What type? Guess is Illuminated due to hand-made inking, poor quality due to damage: 175g medium, 87.5g low. She'll also ask Polo to make a copy of what's left if he can, translate into Tilean.


+10gc from the troll guts

= 161gc, 50 silver to 313gc

That's assumption of items quality as common. eg, telescope could be 'good' quality, thus worth 300gold medium or 150 low.


Low Gold Plan:
- Full Leather Suit - 20g
- Spear - 10g
- Bow - 10g
-- 50 arrows - 10 silver

= 120gc and 10 silver left.

Rent 3 acres of common rural land adjacent to Gaulferdo - 27gc
Rent/build rural hovel (materials/hiring labour) - 22.5gc

Build fencing around acres, build pig pen and small barn for sheep - 25gc

- 8 sows + 1 boar = 27gc
- 8gc to Madre to pay her off = 8gc
- 5 more sheep = 10gc

1gc left, keep just in case
She'll owe 31gc a year rent.



313gc

- Full Leather Suit - 20g
- Full Studded leather armor - 90gc
- Spear - 10g
- Sword - 10g
- Shield - 10g
- Bow - 10g
-- 50 arrows - 10 silver

Rent 4 acres of common rural land adjacent to Gaulferdo - 36gc

Build fence around the acres, "rent" a homestead on the acres which doubles as barn/pig pen - 50gc (23gc 'rent' each year for homestead)
- expanded small barn/pig pen extension - 10gc.
- misc household items to make it liveable - 10gc.

Rent/build rural hovel (materials/hiring labour) - 22.5gc

Build fencing around acres, build pig pen and medium barn for sheep - 30gc

Edit: On second thought, a 'Homestead', perhaps even a 'Rural House' is a year or so away for her. She's happy sleeping in the Barn atm with her makeshft quarters. She was a slave for 10 years to the Skaven, such furnishings are luxury to her anyway, so she'll live frugally for the first year while building that wealth-generation.

- 8 sows + 1 boar = 27gc
- 8gc to Madre to pay her off = 8gc
- 14 more sheep = 28gc

= 11gc left over.
She'll owe 40gc a year rent.


The highest earning/costs ratio is the "low gold" plan, but the "high gold" plan is more laying solis foundations for the long term, plus it makes her more combat worthy with 3AP all over and more weapons to fill her rolw in the local militia etc.

Though the low cost plan might even be preferable, even if she gets high gold for her items, because it's a good base to build from.

----------


## BananaPhone

Just playing around:

10 sheep # of total lambs, 1-2 lambs each, so roll a D2 each: (1D2)[*2*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Lamb rolls: (10D2)[*15*]

So hypothetically, 10 sheep produce 15 lambs. Now you've got 10 ewes, 1 ram and 15 lambs.

Shear 11 sheep, sell 6 lambs this year, flock expands to 19 ewes for next year lambing and fleece season season, and soll 19D2 for lambs next year.

Assumedly making Haggle rolls (go fate points!) tahts (11*7.5gc) + (6*2gc) = 94.5gc

Then 4gc and 19silver from making cheese and improving the Gaulfredo household for those 18 weeks.

6 months of selling her eggs for 8silver and 8 pennies every two weeks is 5 gold and 4 silver.

So in total the 6 months is 104 gold and 13 silver for that 6 months. That's the fleecing, selling surplus lambs and eggs and cheese. Assumedly.

Her second 6 months won't have fleece or lambs or cheese. But it will have eggs and, presumably, a litter of piglets from each sow. She can kill a few piglets to keep up the Good quality food for her and Gaulfredo household. But she'll need to make larger-town/city slaughter house contacts to sell those piglets off in bulk for meat. She'll have the acreage to be able to get them to mature to large enough size for bacon but she can't keep them all.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahahaha, there is no restraining your hunger for projected gains.  Sigma grindset Taalia; always striving for additional lambs, not listening to detractors.

Last immediate things before the long timescan is the sales of what can be sold, and the hiring of dudes to shovel troll poo. I'll do a post for those now.

----------


## BananaPhone

Haha yeah that's me, the nerd with an over-active imagination  :Small Tongue: .

The Troll Slaying is a cool bit of luck by the dice though, the type of story that gets around. Perhaps it drew Khorne's attention, or that of a Von Carstein or Blood Dragon who decides to watch, or some Merc Company or witch etc. It's a cool rep/story to have about!

----------


## BananaPhone

Aww, no 175gc Poor Quality Illuminated Book /sad-face

So, looks like about 9gc total atm from sales, unless one wants to wait.

The question is: what about the telescope?

That's potentially 100gc if we make the haggle roll (more if it's good or higher quality), with which we can rent an acre and start the small pig farm and buy a few more sheep.

A trip to Verezo is doubtless in the future, as she'll need to plan ahead and make contacts as to where she can send the future piglets/young pigs for gold.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Aww, no 175gc Poor Quality Illuminated Book /sad-face
> 
> So, looks like about 9gc total atm from sales, unless one wants to wait.
> 
> The question is: what about the telescope?
> 
> That's potentially 100gc if we make the haggle roll (more if it's good or higher quality), with which we can rent an acre and start the small pig farm and buy a few more sheep.
> 
> A trip to Verezo is doubtless in the future, as she'll need to plan ahead and make contacts as to where she can send the future piglets/young pigs for gold.


Telescope's definately a sell-in-town/city type situation.  And you promised Signore Cestie you wouldn't hock it until he had taken you hiking, so there's that!

Your egg sales, however, will be at full price for those weeks we haven't calculated - those between Flickter-tide and Spring Planting.  Lots of baking and cooking and preparing for feasting going on.  And they'll be at full price for a couple of months after, as folks in the village are keen to get to know you and so will use the excuse of buying eggs from you.  Small boon compared to selling loot, I know!  But still, there you go.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I might also say not to be afraid of a six-month pause before the pig buying.  We're already straining what is credible with Taalia's time - learning a language, teaching a language, learning all about the care of sheep and chickens and dogs, also working part time with the Madre.  If there's a 6 month 'no pigs yet' period, I think we'll be okay!

----------


## BananaPhone

The Pork Must Flow  :Small Tongue: .

Though she's already acquired 1 pig. Maybe she'll spend 5gc of her current 10gc to buy a boar and 1 more ewe, to be contained in her smaller, self-contained area on Gaulfredo's farm?

At the moment this half year period was being found, learning the language, ingratiating herself into the community, buying and learning to take care of chickens, sheep and a dog and making them economically profitable - and, if possible, a single sow and boar couple. That's a pretty good personal start. As you mentioned, the fantasy-realism of her time being strained, even being a former slave used to working longer hours, does take effect, so it's a pretty good start so far.

She'll be thinking ahead atm, showing herself she can "do it" with what she has, with a mind towards expansion in the second half of the year. So to that end, she'll try and sound out the Rompollo about renting some acres of land next to Gaulfredo's, and if she can successfully lamb and shear the sheep, and her newly acquired pig + boar can have piglets, she'll have proven to herself she can expand...which will require hiring people etc. But as you mentioned, that's the central plot for the next 6 months!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I regret to inform you that this prize pig is an eating pig - it is a male pig that has been desexed at birth, so its male hormones do not taint the meat; and he grows large, fat, and delicious.  So he's no use for a breeding operation - but he's delicious, and unlikely to be aggressive kept in the pen with the sheep.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, shame. Well it'll be delicious, as you mention!

Well, hanging onto her money then for this first 6 months with an eye of expansion in the second - if her current operation goes alright. 


For the chickens, is my math ball-park correct in 7 dozen eggs a week, 2 dozen goes to Gaulfredo/Ariana as rent, so 5 dozen go to market. Each week costs 4 pennies in bread loaves for feed, so that is 55 pennies per week ((15-4)*5), and 6 months is 24 weeks, minus the first couple of weeks is 22*55 = 1,210 pennies, or 100 silver and 10 pennies, or 5 gold, 10 pennies. That sound about right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ahh, shame. Well it'll be delicious, as you mention!
> 
> Well, hanging onto her money then for this first 6 months with an eye of expansion in the second - if her current operation goes alright. 
> 
> 
> For the chickens, is my math ball-park correct in 7 dozen eggs a week, 2 dozen goes to Gaulfredo/Ariana as rent, so 5 dozen go to market. Each week costs 4 pennies in bread loaves for feed, so that is 55 pennies per week ((15-4)*5), and 6 months is 24 weeks, minus the first couple of weeks is 22*55 = 1,210 pennies, or 100 silver and 10 pennies, or 5 gold, 10 pennies. That sound about right?


That sounds about right.  I need to triage which math I check, so I'm just gonna say yes for that - it's the season of egg buying.  After that 6 months, your initial fame boost will have levelled out; but also, Hurcio will have recovered and learned to hop on one foot, and gained the confidence to be ready to return to active duty as **** of the walk.

As for the pig, you won't need to pay foot expenses for one pig.  Pigs can dine pretty well off the scraps that people throw away when they're living at a descent lifestyle; and since that's the case with the farm now, you can feed one pig without extra cost.

----------


## BananaPhone

Splendid, the first 6 months will be ready soon for the timeskip you mentioned. 

I think we agreed already on the price she could get for the wool (6gc for standard year, 7.5gc for good, 4.5gc for poor, per sheep), and chances are she'll want to keep as many lambs as she could for year, banking on making more off them next year. 

So it'll be 5x D2 to determine how many lambs?

I'm just wrapping up my own post.

----------


## BananaPhone

Making a Haggle roll

Haggle: (1d100)[*19*] vs TN 62

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Splendid, the first 6 months will be ready soon for the timeskip you mentioned. 
> 
> I think we agreed already on the price she could get for the wool (6gc for standard year, 7.5gc for good, 4.5gc for poor, per sheep), and chances are she'll want to keep as many lambs as she could for year, banking on making more off them next year. 
> 
> So it'll be 5x D2 to determine how many lambs?
> 
> I'm just wrapping up my own post.


What I'm reading about lambing statistics is suggesting something like a 110% lambing rate - before fatalities, and with modern agricultural legacy.  So I'm gonna say this:

As these are unproven ewes, there's a little more struggle for them this year.  It'll be a D10 for each of them.

1-2: Some kind of complication that will require animal care rolls and some RP to try to manage.
3-4: No lamb this season.  Mating struggles, or stillbirth.
6-9: A healthy lamb - 1d2 for (1)ram or (2)ewe.
10: Twins.

A ewe that is proven adds +1 to her results for all future seasons.

Because you have a good quality ram on hand, I'll let you reroll one of the lambing dice per season.  Good stock, and all.

----------


## BananaPhone

Righteo, so rolls:

Ewe 1: (1D10)[*3*]
Ewe 2: (1D10)[*7*] 
Ewe 3: (1D10)[*10*]
Ewe 4: (1D10)[*9*]
Ewe 5: (1D10)[*2*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Re-roll Ewe 5:  (1D10)[*2*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Fate point if I can  :Small Tongue: .

Ewe 5:  (1D10)[*10*]


If I can't, then Animal Care: (1d100)[*49*] vs TN 49.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The matters of sheep birthing are outside the hands of fate!  But good try.

But it looks like you learned JUST enough Animal care to avert disaster. Nice.

----------


## BananaPhone

A novice livestock farmer and her unproven ewes, resulting in 4 healthy births, one not-so and one avoided-disaster. Sheep and shepherd learn and grow.

Lamb types:

Lamb 1: (1D2)[*1*]
Lamb 2:  (1D2)[*1*]
Lamb 3:  (1D2)[*2*]
Lamb 4: (1D2)[*1*]

Three little rams and one ewe. Still, when life hands you lemons. 

The 1 ewe she'll keep, and perhaps keep the healthiest/strongest looking ram for breeding future stud's, and sell the other two. A bit short of the hoped for 10-20gc worth for lambs, but fate has spoken. 

The healthiest young male and future ram is the fruit of Hermes loins, afterall, a good quality ram himself, with refined breeding she could produce prize-winning rams that demand premium for studding duties!

----------


## MrAbdiel

You succeeded at the care roll, so Ewe 5 was fruitful too.  If you'd failed, there's a chance mother or child would have died; or both, in a real catastrophy.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh splendid, that's helpful!

Lamb #5:  (1D2)[*1*]


So 4 little rams and 1 ewe.

Keep the ewe. Keep the strongest/healthiest looking little ram. Sell the other 3 for meat/hides. 

Orrrrr, if there is room, keep all of them, and see what quality rams the boys turn into, and if they're good quality maybe sell them later in the second 6 months for a slightly higher price (3gc instead of 2gc for example).

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The 1 ewe she'll keep, and perhaps keep the healthiest/strongest looking ram for breeding future stud's, and sell the other two. A bit short of the hoped for 10-20gc worth for lambs, but fate has spoken. 
> 
> The healthiest young male and future ram is the fruit of Hermes loins, afterall, a good quality ram himself, with refined breeding she could produce prize-winning rams that demand premium for studding duties!


True!  Though you may need to do some stock-trading with other sheep people in the next year, unless you plan to inbreed your flock into oblivion! Shouldn't be too hard, though.

----------


## BananaPhone

> True!  Though you may need to do some stock-trading with other sheep people in the next year, unless you plan to inbreed your flock into oblivion! Shouldn't be too hard, though.



Hah, no no, no inbreeding here.

Also:

"Orrrrr, if there is room, keep all of them, and see what quality rams the boys turn into, and if they're good quality maybe sell them later in the second 6 months for a slightly higher price (3gc instead of 2gc for example)."


This'll probably be the plan, especially if she expands her flock with wool sales (and buys some pigs) in the second half of Year 1.

Also, after the sheep complication, I think:

Advances:

Surgery (100)


Madres education pulled her through. All in all, a novice livestock rancher with her unproven flock, resulted in 5 lambs and no deaths, about as good as one could hope for.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh!  I forgot to mention the disguise kit in the sales breakdown.  But it's a tricky one too - either actors, or criminals would consider it useful.  Which may beg the question, what kind of person owned this chest that you found?  But another possible sale for the big city.

----------


## BananaPhone

Indeed, perhaps a spy or an actor.

Someone who had to flee or fall before 4 goblins.

Oh yeah, Im not sure how much of this you're "winging", and how much is planned, but did you want to know the general paths I was thinking were feasible for her next career(s)?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oo.. I scanned back through the OOC looking for them, but it might be easier if you give me the bullet options!  I know Taalia has grown in interest of firearms, and that was manifesting either in perhaps doing a stint as a road warden under Bertuccio or, more academically, going into Tradesman with Signore Cestie, and taking Gunsmith as one of the trades therefrom.  That's a pretty good start to justifying an out of career purchase for Weapon Training (Gunpowder).

Aside from _livestock baroness_, were there other trajectories I'm missing?

----------


## BananaPhone

Livestock Baroness does sound good  :Small Tongue:  hah.

A few I thought of:

- Apprentice Hedgecraft > Witch (pay the 100exp to take a non-listed career exit) > Apprentice Wizard (life) in Verezzo (she leaves the farm in the care of someone she trusts, she starts a Physician business while studying Life magic)

- Apprentice Hedgecraft > Militiaman > Roadwarden > Sergeant.

Those are two legit pathways I see her going down, both allowing her to embark on adventure in chapter 2 of her life. Militiaman has Trade (Any), which could be Gunsmith. That's quite a lot to learn: potions from Madre, tending to her livestock and learning how to make Guns from Cestie.

Buuuut she did mix a lot pf alchemical stuff and work on engineering tpys under Rashabang for years, and 39 base int means she's got an IQ thsts really up there and allows jer to grasp technical stuff pretty quick.

What are your thoughts?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, I think any career that's going to require you to spend most of your time away from the farm is going to require you to employ someone (Vittorio?) to do some minding of the farm while you're away.  But I can definitely see that Taalia has a protective streak for the slice of peace she has found, and now has more acquaintance with a life of violence.

Witch requires two things.  1) some kind of story conceit to cover your spontaneous development of magical talent, and 2) someone witchlike to get you started.  You'd have to bounch to Hedge Wizard from Apprentice before going to straight Witch (which might be worth it for extra stuff to pick up, or, as you noted, skip it with 100xp).  This may require Taalia to develop a reasonable desire to _become_ a witch; and then to succeed at finding one and bilking some tutelage out of him/her.  I forbid nothing; it's just a longer leap from cheerful shepherd girl.

Militiaman would just require a little gold expended on equipment, and then to hang around with Bertuccio looking for trouble.  That's  a much smaller leap - and, for what it's worth, does not have such an easy route to catastrophy, as does dabbling in the dark arts.

That said, I am commited to ruling nothing out.  If you want Taalia to become, first and foremost, a kicker of butts and a wearer of armor, go that way; but if the idea of being a secret eye-of-newt enjoyer is featuring high in your ambitions for Taalia, then that is a way you can go - she has, after all, the ambitions you imbue in her.

----------


## BananaPhone

Aye, the Witch angle seems to 'come out of nowhere',  but the way I was thinking of it, she'd learn through Madre (who else better to know than the local Wise Woman) and Gossip about a "witch" in the woods/mountains. They aren't the dark arts type, but more a Druid, with mostly Beast, Life and Ice magic via witchcraft. It's an attunement with the land and life that can suit her, rather than the darker stuff. However, she'd soon see that more disciplines learning is of better benefit, so would put her farm stuff in order and would travel to Verezzo to become an Apprentice Wizard and set up a Physician business.

That was the thought along that avenue.

The militiaman/roadwarden/sergeant is pretty self explanatory and quite clear, becoming quite protective of her slice of idyllic rural life and those who took her in etc. She'd tend to her livestock, help Madre, make guns (and donate them to the town and sell them in Verezzo), be essentially a family GP and be a sergeant in the local militia.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, you're probably close to the end of Apprentice Hedgewise now.  You could juke from there to Peasant or Farmer to get scraps/+10s from there if you like when that's over; or hold off a little and pull the trigger on a new opportunity soon.  Still to resolve: the trip to town at the 6 month mark, and Signore Cestie's hiking trip.

----------


## BananaPhone

Forgive my ignorance, but I couldn't find where Cestie mentions going on a hike IC. Do you remember where it was?

I remember he mentioned that there was a reason his telescopes weren't for sale, and Taalia asked why, but we moved onto the Trollslaying soon after that.

----------


## BananaPhone

If you don't mind, I'll make a few Search checks for the shrine.

Search 1: (1d100)[*79*] vs TN 49.
Search 2: (1d100)[*39*] vs TN 49
Search 3: (1d100)[*40*] vs TN 49.

I'll use 1 Fate point: (1d100)[*4*] vs TN 49. < can replace the first Search 1.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sure!  it's back from #125.




> While you're there, you broach the question of your telescope with him. He's amazed that you have one; more so at the story of how you got it. _"In the company of goblins? They certainly don't make such things. They must have killed some poor traveller, with an eye for travel and terrain. Awful, awful. But no, no; I wouldn't buy it, Taalia; I think you should keep it. Oh, but I suppose it's a lot of money, for a young person like yourself. You're not likely to find a buyer without traipsing all the way to the city. But before you sell it, perhaps you'll let me show you why the ones on my shelf aren't for sale."_ *With that open ended invite for some kind of sight-seeing adventure, you head back to the cart, with Gaulfredo; with one more stop on the way.*


I guess he didn't say it!  I just buried it in the descriptive text, but that's his intention.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, splendid, yes, she'd enjoy that.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> If you don't mind, I'll make a few Search checks for the shrine.
> 
> Search 1: [roll0] vs TN 49.
> Search 2: [roll1] vs TN 49
> Search 3: [roll2] vs TN 49.
> 
> I'll use 1 Fate point: [roll3] vs TN 49. < can replace the first Search 1.


These are some very fine rolls - but unfortunately, there does not seem to be more to discover in the shrine - not without this protracted restoration effort!

*You may, however, gain 150XP for excavating the Mysterious Shrine.*  Did you know only 7% of players choose to spend their time sifting through gunk in this manner? :)

Alright!  Well, scenes to resolve in this 6 month period order:

- Progress report on shrine restoration
- Signore Cestie's Big Day Out
- The Lambening

Also, over this time, Corvo grows into his young-adult size.  He now has the stats of a common dog; after a year, and with some training, he'll have the stats of a wardog.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sweet, 150xp means two more advances I'll deem necessary later today. 

Corvo coming along is a nice touch ;). As the owner of a 54kg rottweiler IRL, I can appreciate the companionship of a large-headed dog. I did some google fu and came up with this approximation of a border collie x cane corso mix from a reddit post:

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Sweet, 150xp means two more advances I'll deem necessary later today. 
> 
> Corvo coming along is a nice touch ;). As the owner of a 54kg rottweiler IRL, I can appreciate the companionship of a large-headed dog. I did some google fu and came up with this approximation of a border collie x cane corso mix from a reddit post:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show


Hahaha, _canon._

Yes; he will be a big boofer in time.  Also, having a protagonist with a dog lends every danger the reedy tension of some just-unrealized John Wick-ism, so he's also good for that!

----------


## MrAbdiel

There!  Signore Cestie's hiking motives revealed!

----------


## BananaPhone

A symbolic and encouraging pep talk!

I'll post. 

I think for advancements:

Silent Move (100)
Rover (100)


She's now got 42% base for Concealment and Silent Move, with +10% to both whenever she's in a rural setting.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo!  Now such a sneaky snake.  Excellent.

Taalia is the hugest adorable person.

Edit: Next stop, the Lambening.

----------


## BananaPhone

As you said, she is the cheerful miss Bo-Peep Shepard hah.

An alternative for careers could be the 2nd half of the year (so the next 6 months) be Tradesman + Militiaman. 

Then in her second year, that's when she goes either Witch>Apprentice Wizard or Roadwarden>Sergeant.

She's currently got Read/Write from Madre and Heal and Surgery, which is a lot. That is an incredibly fruitful education, even before apothecary/herbalism. Add into that Tradesman where she learns to make guns and sharpens her trading/haggling skills and militiaman to use her bow/fight with the local men, and that's a pretty well-rounded Year 1 base from which she could go in any direction.

And she can just about afford the Tradesmana trappings now.

What are your thoughts?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have a weakness for the crafty careers, for sure; so that all sounds good to me!

----------


## BananaPhone

I have to head to bed, so no post from me tonight.

But, I think the general plan will be that Taalia goes to Verezzo on her own. She'll take the telescope, the book, the clothe items she didnt sell, and she'll take of the ram-lambs for sale. She'll keep the biggest, strongest, heaviest one under the assumption he's a chip off the old block.

I'll roll an Animal Care roll to see if she can identify the best quality ram-lamb to keep: (1d100)[*6*] vs TN 49.

Fate re-roll: (1d100)[*96*]


Yeah, 6 vs TN 49 should do it hah. Might even qualify to identify which other ram-lambs are potential good studs, get more gc for selling them young to other breeders.

So yeah, that's her plan. She'll take along her quarterstaff and some extra food, waterskin etc.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I have to head to bed, so no post from me tonight.
> 
> But, I think the general plan will be that Taalia goes to Verezzo on her own. She'll take the telescope, the book, the clothe items she didnt sell, and she'll take of the ram-lambs for sale. She'll keep the biggest, strongest, heaviest one under the assumption he's a chip off the old block.
> 
> I'll roll an Animal Care roll to see if she can identify the best quality ram-lamb to keep: [roll0] vs TN 49.
> 
> Fate re-roll: [roll1]
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, excellent.  Roll me 4d5, for these little lambos.  Any 5's are good quality ram-a-lambs.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ram Quality:
Ram 1: (1D5)[*1*]
Ram 2:  (1D5)[*5*]
Ram 3:  (1D5)[*5*]
Ram 4: (1D5)[*4*]

Oh nice, so she'll keep 2 of them as future studs to sell or stud out to other farmers, and the other two "lesser" little rams are off to the glue factory.

----------


## BananaPhone

Or maybe keep 1 of the best studly ram-lambs, and sell the other as a 'good quality' sheep for 6gc, and the other two for 2gc each as normal, for 10gc total. 

As a sign of her emerging dark and playful sense of humor, she'll call one of the lesser rams Rack and the other one Chops, because that's what they're going to be soon enough.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Or maybe keep 1 of the best studly ram-lambs, and sell the other as a 'good quality' sheep for 6gc, and the other two for 2gc each as normal, for 10gc total. 
> 
> As a sign of her emerging dark and playful sense of humor, she'll call one of the lesser rams Rack and the other one Chops, because that's what they're going to be soon enough.


Mmm, grim.

That's a plan, then; three rams to market.  They follow you and each other when not in the cart, displaying absolute trust and, from time to time, bleating with distress because they miss their mothers.  And Corvo is there, to help keep order.  That reminds me.  Time to make a few training rolls, for him.

*Vs39* - (1d100)[*65*]
*Vs39* - (1d100)[*36*]
*Vs39* - (1d100)[*20*]
*Vs39* - (1d100)[*65*]
*Vs39* - (1d100)[*47*]
*Vs39* - (1d100)[*71*]

I'll call that three successes, given that you've managed to maintain a good relationship with Adolpho and Viletta, and they can be 'tapped' for a +10 to that 47 roll, there.  So Corvo is learning tricks, to become a good sheepdog right now.  He knows: Sit, Stay, and Come.  Next on the block are more advanced tricks: Attack, Restrain, Fetch.  I won't count the his work tricks, like rounding up sheep and driving them towards an open gate, in his training.  He'll have that down by the time he's one year old.  He'll just gain the Trade (Sheepdog) Skill.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marvelous! Corvo will be the goodest boy ever.

Did you want Haggle rolls from me for selling the fleece and lambs in the first town?

+10 from Gaulfredos help like last time? Would the +10 for reputation/troll slaying reach this far?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.

Yes, I will be kind with that bonus because I'm about to withdraw it from you.  But!  We're not at Paesa di Silo yet, so hold those dice.  But you will have that +10 celebrity bonus for this round of sales even out there.  It's a small town, as towns go; and gossip of that kind still travels.

Let me just roll some NO REASON AT ALL DICE.

(1d100)[*96*]
(1d100)[*64*]

----------


## BananaPhone



----------


## MrAbdiel

The age old question: is it more righteous to strive for law, or to stand with solidarity against the perfidious elf?

----------


## BananaPhone

A Charm roll: (1d100)[*87*] vs TN 34.

----------


## BananaPhone

Fate point: (1d100)[*16*] vs TN 34.

----------


## MrAbdiel

You need to never curse this dice roller again.  Or atleast not curse it for a while.  It's _babying_ you now.

----------


## BananaPhone

Intimidate roll with all the bonuses from +10 rep trollslaying, to outnumbering her, having a dog and weapons etc: (1d100)[*71*] vs TN 44 + Bonuses

----------


## MrAbdiel

Depending on what you're intimidating her to do, that may succeed or fail; but I'll give you a chance to FP it before I post a response, once I know.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry about the mediocre format, posting from my phone.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries.  Well, that's probably a fail on intimidate if I were to call for a roll; you're not trained in it, so you're rolling at -20 to start with. Even with a generous modifier of +40 you'll come in under the margin. But you've made a good offer; and her other options are not better.  She doesn't think she can snatch it off you, or fight six of you!  So you won't need a reroll...

----------


## BananaPhone

Perception check 1: (1d100)[*70*] vs TN 49
Perception check 2: (1d100)[*86*] vs TN 49

Need another post from me, or just the checks? Was still on my phone and off to dinner at my fiances friends, yay.

Babying dice indeed :P.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just the rolls will do, for now~ :D  Have fun at your dinner, I will add another posty soon but don't feel the need to bang out replies while you're socializing, lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Making a Perception Check for the treeline: (1d100)[*18*]

Making Perception check for the bandit himself: (1d100)[*46*]

TN is 49 for both.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Look at those rerolls!  LOOK AT THEM!

BABY DICE

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well then.  I suppose you ought to roll initiative!  The Combatants are:

Taalia (and Corvo) *12*
Gaulfredo (and Rocco) (1d10+2)[*5*]
Nogrom (1d10+2)[*10*]
Ernesto (1d10+3)[*9*]
Istuccio (1d10+3)[*9*]

And the troublemaker boys

Enrico (1d10+3)[*10*]
Tesifonte (1d10+3)[*4*]
Ansaldo (1d10+3)[*4*]
Cremenzio (1d10+3)[*5*]



And the mutants...

Insolente Aldo (1d10+3)[*4*]
Many-Arms (1d10+3)[*12*]
Extra Ear (1d10+3)[*7*]
Albino (1d10+3)[*4*]
Tainted Eye (1d10+3)[*9*]
Degenerate (1d10+3)[*7*]
Reroll (1d10+3)[*6*]
Weasel Face (1d10+3)[*4*]
Hooded (1d10+3)[*11*]
Belly Mouth (1d10+3)[*6*]
Tentacle Fingers (1d10+3)[*9*]

Distinguishing mutations to come.

You've bought your 'team' time to prepare themselves - to get weapons free, to get off their wagons and horses, and to prepare to fight without being caught unarmed.  That'll make a difference!

----------


## BananaPhone

Taalia Initiative: (1D10+4)[*12*]

----------


## BananaPhone

She'll get into a Parrying stance, hold action and throw her throwing knife at the nearest mutant when he gets in range.

BS weapon throw: (1d100)[*33*] vs TN 41
Damage; (1D10+1)[*5*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bad news: without being trained in throwing weapons, the roll is at -20.

Good news: you might as well aim as they come in, for +10.

Bad news: as a poor quality knife, it's -5% to hit.

So at a net -15% to hit... It's not a big chance.  But hey, it's worth a throw, and you lose nothing by trying!

Edit: And it'll be another -20% to whip it at a range when you won't risk being charged immediately after; so I think that's a miss!

----------


## BananaPhone

Alrigjr, trying again.

Throw: (1d100)[*80*] VS Tn 26
Damage: (1D10+1)[*8*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Nah, nothing.

So quarter staff gives +10 WS to Parry, and she's fighting in parry stance.

Parry: (1d100)[*74*] TN 59.

*Sigh and face palms*

Any bonuses/negatives for Taalia fighting from an elevated postion in the cart behind the wall of the cart? That'd be some type of cover, yes?

----------


## MrAbdiel

*12: Taalia (and Corvo)*
12: Many-Arms (1d10+3)
11: Hooded (1d10+3)
10: Nogrom (1d10+2)
10: Enrico (1d10+3) (10)
9: Ernesto (1d10+3) (OUT)
9: Istuccio (1d10+3) (11) (Dazed)
9: Tentacle Fingers (1d10+3) (13) (FLEEING)
9: Tainted Eye (1d10+3) (7)
7: Extra Ear (1d10+3)
7: Degenerate (1d10+3) (10)
6: Belly Mouth (1d10+3) (OUT)
6: Headless (1d10+3) (OUT)
5: Cremenzio (1d10+3)
5: Gaulfredo (and Rocco) (1d10+2)
4: Tesifonte (1d10+3)
4: Ansaldo (1d10+3)
4: *Insolente Aldo (1d10+3)*
4: Albino (1d10+3)
4: Weasel Face (1d10+3)


What a spread.  I'll give you the throw for free.  Let me set the scene, then you go first!

Edit: Well, they're going to be charging in toward you.  I guess the question is: How do you want to spend your first turn?  If you charge THEM on the way in, your target is denied +10 to hit you, and you get +10 on your attach; but you'd have no parry that turn.

If you want a parry, all you can do is brace for impact, taking a parry stance.  They'll charge, but you'll get to parry - I'll mulligan that parry roll you just did because the scene's not clear yet.

Alternatively, you can take a Full Defense. No free parry; but you'll give the enem/ies who attack you -20% WS on their subsequent attacks, which will more than cancel their charge bonus.  You can decide, but I'll post first.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh yes, of course, good, ignore my prior **** parry roll, that was for an irrelevant round anyway  :Small Big Grin: . Splendid news, jolly good.

Chances are I have to go to bed before you reply, so Ill reply tomorrow morning.

----------


## MrAbdiel

There you go!  I have posted.  You rolled good perception, so here's a little extra information.

The way people are bunching up, the combat is becoming a few seperate brawls.

You and Gaulfredo against Belly Mouth, and Headless. (2vs2)


The four troublemaker boys against Degenerate, Tentacle fingers, Hooded. (4vs3)


Nogrom facing off against Insolente Aldo. (1vs1)


At the far end of the line, Ernesto and Istuccio face off against the extras trying to get around behind - Extra Ear, Albino, Weasel Face, and Many Arms.  (2vs4)


Tainted Eye, for some reason, does not engage - he just watches from about 12 yards back, nearest to the troublemaker boy's combat.


They have superior numbers, and weird mutations that might be helpful in some cases.  But all their weapons are poor quality - that's -5% to hit, so they're rolling against lower averages.

----------


## BananaPhone

Attack against Bellyman: (1d100)[*52*] vs TN 59
Damage: (1D10+4)[*12*]

Have to spend a Fate Point to allow a half-action to get into Parry Stance.

Unless you want to be merciful and state beforehand whether 12 wounds (assuming 10 after toughness reduction) is enough to drop Bellyman  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

It is not enough, but it's a fine start!

----------


## BananaPhone

Charging and spending Fate Point for parry stance, in that case.

*Cries as parting with last Fate Point*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Round 2!  The combat dynamics could chance pretty signficantly with one or more people going down, so I'll stick us with 1 turn per turn for now. But you're up!

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll try the all-out attack.

To hit: (1d100)[*56*] vs TN 69
Damage: (1D10+4)[*6*]

Not the greatest damage roll, but hopefully enough.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'll try the all-out attack.
> 
> To hit: [roll0] vs TN 69
> Damage: [roll1]
> 
> Not the greatest damage roll, but hopefully enough.


We'll see!  Roll me a spare d100 with it, if you please!

----------


## BananaPhone

Spare D100: (1D100)[*32*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Or did you mean D10 for crit table?

Spare D10: (1D10)[*1*]

(just in case)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Or did you mean D10 for crit table?
> 
> Spare D10: [roll0]
> 
> (just in case)


I meant d100 for the crit table!  It's a d100 table. You roll a d100, and compare it to the column based on the wounds past 0 you've done.  In your case, it was a +3 Crit, and it came out with your roll as a Severity 7 crit on the table - internal bleeding, 20% chance of death each round.  Gaulfredo took the opening to finish him off.

Edit: I mean, it's a roll d100 but all the results are in lots of 10 so it might as well be a d10, but I like doing it by the book.  I might, for example, want to impose a +5 result to the crit roll, which would kick up a 66 to a 71, but a 64 only to 69.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, splendid! Glad I misinterpreted then as that's a much better result haha. 


I'll go for another all-out attack on Headless woman: (1d100)[*30*] vs TN 79
Damage: (1D10+4)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

A decent blow, and enough to make her notice she's losing a fight 3 to 1, and to try her luck running. Her luck was bad!  You're up!

Incidentally, the enemy, and your allies, have both rolled 10's for damage twice this fight, but neither can bloody confirm anything!

----------


## BananaPhone

Taalia will charge the melee with the red-headed brothers. She'll hopefully charge one from behind or in the flank, given their attention is on the brothers. If that gives bonuses, hooray. 


To hit: (1d100)[*18*] vs TN 59
Damage: (1D10+4)[*10*]


This'll probably be my last post for a while, as the fiance has about finished getting ready and we're heading off to a brewery lol.

Edit: Maybe the Albino guy is closest, his back or flank turned to Taalia?

----------


## BananaPhone

If that is enough to critical damage any, the Crit Roll is: (1D100)[*52*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

In my breakdown for round 3, I noted (in a big block of text, to be fair) that you're not able to charge that combat at the end of the line, this round - is a little too far, a little too blocked by the Troublemaker combat in the way.  But Taalia is an uncommon hero, so how about this: make me an Agi check to find the acceleration.  If you succeed, I'll let you get there!  if not, you'll have to either charge one of the other combats (with Gaulfredo, or Nogrom, or the Troublemakers); or else get into position to charge the gang on the redhaired brothers next turn. I'll let you keep the roll, because such rolls are precious.  Unless you WANT to reroll hoping for super damage, but don't be crazy.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh whoops, I must have sped-read over that, apologies. 

Agility: (1d100)[*59*] vs TN 42.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh whoops, I must have sped-read over that, apologies. 
> 
> Agility: [roll0] vs TN 42.


No worries.  And if you gotta go, you can go!  I can cohere this into a next round summary for when you next check in.

----------


## BananaPhone

Doh, guess not. 

Unless she gets extra movement from Flee! but that says only when running 'away' not necessarily when life is threatened. 


In that case, she'll charge one of the ones attacking the 4 boys.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Doh, guess not. 
> 
> Unless she gets extra movement from Flee! but that says only when running 'away' not necessarily when life is threatened. 
> 
> 
> In that case, she'll charge one of the ones attacking the 4 boys.


Yeah, it's Flee for fleeing!  You're right.  Alright, I got it now!  Thanks!  Have fun at the breeeeweryyyy

----------


## MrAbdiel

Repost for new page:

*12: Taalia (and Corvo)*
12: Many-Arms (OUT!)
11: Hooded (OUT!)
10: Nogrom (0)
10: Enrico (8)
9: Ernesto (OUT)
9: Istuccio (16) (Right Arm Demolished - Not Bleeding)
9: Tentacle Fingers (OUT)
9: Tainted Eye (OUT)
7: Extra Ear (OUT!)
7: Degenerate (OUT)
6: Belly Mouth (OUT)
6: Headless (OUT)
5: Cremenzio
5: Gaulfredo (and Rocco)
4: Tesifonte (4)
4: Ansaldo
4: *Insolente Aldo* (OUT)
4: Albino (OUT)
4: Weasel Face (OUT)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright.  The layout has changed.  Gaulfredo got some good luck, and managed to kill the Tainted Eye man!  Good for him.  He's unengaged, and next turn will charge in where he sees need.

The middle combat was almost over; you killed the Degenerate, and Hood is battered badly, enough that Weasel Face and Albino have had to cross over to the middle fight to try to salvage it.  Now there's five of you in that melee versus three of them; not quite 2 to 1, so no bonus to attack there.  Hood is badly hurt, so you might target him, all out attack or otherwise.

Istuccio is, incredibly, still up; he's just lost the use of his right arm for (at least) now, and dropped his weapon.  Many arms attacks before him, so that's a bad sign; and he's outnumbered 2:1 even with just Many Arms and Extra Ear there, so the likelihood that he goes down next turn is quite high.  You _could_ charge in over there, next turn.  Strictly speaking, since I'm treating these all as big moshpits, all three of the guys in your melee would swing on you - but that doesn't seem fair, since if we had a map or something, they're not surrounding you; you just dived in, and you killed the guy you hit, and the guys who entered the melee didn't attack you.  But you did contribute to the outnumbering, so i'll do you a deal:

If you charge out of this combat to try to save Estuccio from Many Arms and Extra Ear, I'll have one of the goons make their attack on you as you go.  That seems like a fair compromise.  Or you could put your effort into this scrum, and hope it pays off quickly enough.

What a nail biter of a combat.  Started as 11 vs 9 against you; now it's 7.5 vs 6, in your favor!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, you know what? It's time I rolled to see if Corvo tries to do something.  He'll make a WP check to resist getting involved.  If he fails, he'll either attack an enemy or try to play with someone, one and two on the D2 Respectively.

*VsDogWP* - (1d100)[*81*], *d2* - (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

He thinks it's play.  There's 15 folks in the combat, including Rocco; he'll run up to one and try to muck around. (1d15)[*2*].

EDIT:  Hoo, boy.  It's Many-Arms.  Well, he's eliminating the Outnumbering Bonus against Istuccio, atleast!

----------


## BananaPhone

All out attack aimed head shot: (1d100)[*29*] vs TN 79
Damage: (1D10+4)[*8*]

TN should be 59, sorry.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Give me a spare 100 roll!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ah, I'll line it up for ya.  I don't know if you're pocket-posting from your phone away from home or not, but here's your crit roll: (1d100)[*76*]

----------


## BananaPhone

That's exactly what Im doing lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am glad the story is thrilling enough to elicit that kind of dedication!

Corvo saves a life, and imperils his own; Taalia knocks out the Hood!  Can wade on to attack another mutie in the same melee, at your leisure!

EDIT: Also, your TN was 20 less than you thought - it's -20 to aim a shot at a body part, canceling the +20 for all out attacking.  But you still hit the target!  hooray!

----------


## BananaPhone

I cant make an IC post atm, so Ill just declare that Taalia is trying to finish off Birdman with full attack, then going to help Gaulfredo.

Allout attack: (1d100)[*50*] vs TN 69
Damage: (1D10+4)[*11*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

I assume you mean Weasel Face! But your will shall be done!

(1d100)[*70*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Repost from IC:  Woo!  You're a mutant staffin' machine.  Now it's just the two near the redhead brothers, and Aldo, who appears to finally be taking damage from Nogrom.  Istuccio is rolling a 20% chance to die of blood loss every round, so he's close to his number being up.  On your turn, you can either rush over and attack one of the muties, or rush over, drop your staff, and try to staunch the bleeding.  This isn't the full "heal check" you might make after the combat; just an action to stop bleeding, so it'd be a flat heal roll - if you fail, he'll check to bleed out before you can keep trying.

*Your Options:*

a) Charge Many-Arms
b) Charge Extra Ear
c) Charge Aldo Insolente
d) Move, drop staff, and roll a heal roll to attempt to stop Istuccio's bleeding.

----------


## BananaPhone

She'll yell for the others to cover her, then dart over, drop her staff and withdraw a bandage and healing draught to apply to the dying fellow.

Heal: (1d100)[*20*] vs TN 59

----------


## MrAbdiel

I dont think you have failed a roll this whole fight.  This is incredible.

I cannot credit it.

Credit: overdrawn.

----------


## BananaPhone

Please don't jinx it lol.

My damage rolls were mostly mediocre.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Please don't jinx it lol.
> 
> My damage rolls were mostly mediocre.


They would have been mediocre if you were fighting armored tough foes; but 7's and 8's will bring you on home against the humble mutant.

----------


## BananaPhone

Because of her Surgery talent, she heals 2 wounds to a critically injured character and he has +20% to Toughness to avoid losing a limb.

----------


## MrAbdiel

You have saved him from bleeding, and you are free to either charge into melee bare handed, or pick up your staff and do so the following turn!

Incidentally, the healing rules in WFRP2e are somewhat opaque.  There's no guide to how long medical actions take; but I'm sure in most cases it's a few minutes of work, not a sword-stroke of effort to replenish a combatant's wounds with medicine and stitches.  But there's also the bleeding mechanic, that demands immediate staunching - so I've let you try to stop the bleeding as a half action.  Fortunately, he's not actually in danger of losing the hand - it just looks that bad, in the heat of battle, and you've saved him from bleeding which was the worst outcome!  Outside of combat conditions, heal checks to treat wounds will be more effective!  As it stands, the only way to really replenish wounds in combat is healing draughts - and those only work if you're lightly wounded, IE if you have 4+ wounds remaining!

What's next, Taalia Trollslayer?  Pick up the staff, or charge in bare knuckles to defend your friends and furry charge?

EDIT: I will note I've been doing Critical Wounds a little wrong; I'd always (for years) treated wounds past 0 as cumulative modifiers to future crits, but reading again I guess that's not the case.  I don't think it would have changed anything here (maybe one or two mutants left crying and bleeding instead of killed right away) but I'll keep it in mind, in future!

----------


## BananaPhone

She will charge Many Arms in his moment of weakness, slamming her fists into him and hoping to beat him to death.

To Hit: (1d100)[*54*] vs TN 89
Damage: (1D10+4)[*5*]

These damage rolls lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, he tried to parry and failed - so give me that d100 Roll!

----------


## BananaPhone

Crit table: (1D100)[*35*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Great success!  Honestly, Taalia was an absolute star, this fight; lol.  I am surprised no one has died. I gave them names to make you sad and everything.  I even attacked the dogs a bunch but they kept missing.

Medical tests will come shortly; but first, can I get a +20 Search roll (that's +0 if you're not trained) for the immediate area... and also, a reaction, and either a decision to abstain from intervening or to intervene in the present situation?  You can wait until you're home, this time!  Combat over, Taalia Excelsior.

----------


## BananaPhone

The plot thickens!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thicken it does!  Throw me a search check when you're ready, too.

----------


## BananaPhone

Search: (1d100)[*21*] vs TN 49

Also...loot the bodies!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Indeed you shall; but also, you need to decide what to do with Bertuccio/"Bertuccio"!  Nogrom definately wants to kill him.  Gaulfredo is likely to back you,  though.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll post once more tonight, but it'll be restraints and off to Bella Collina jail/holding.

She's thinking he was hypnotised by the evil eye dude.

----------


## MrAbdiel

An interesting theory!

You can make an OOC series of heal rolls, though, for...

Nogrom (Lightly Wounded - Normal Roll, 1d10 wounds)

Tesifonte (Lightly Wounded - Normal Roll)
Enrico (Heavilly Wounded! - Normal Roll, 2 Wounds)

Istuccio (Heavilly Wounded - Normal Roll, 2 Wounds)
(Also for Istuccio - a Diagnosis roll, +20 Heal, but no surgery bonus)

Ernesto (Heavilly Wounded - Normal Roll, 2 Wounds)
(Also for Istuccio - a Diagnosis roll, +20 Heal, but no surgery bonus)

----------


## BananaPhone

Nogram: (1d100)[*40*] vs TB 59

Tesifonte:  (1d100)[*52*] vs TB 59

Enrico:  (1d100)[*7*] vs TB 59

Istuccio:  (1d100)[*63*] vs TB 59

Istuccio Diagnosis:  (1d100)[*47*] vs TN 69

Ernesto:  (1d100)[*89*] vs TB 59
Ernesto Diagnosis:  (1d100)[*7*] vs TN 69

Ill let you roll the d10s for the lightly wounded recovery.

She could heal mpst, but unfortunately a couple were beyond her novice skills.

 But they're stabilised and she can try again tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Loot acquired!  tomorrow, I'll post your arrival in Paesa di Silo, and we'll do some rolls to see how well your goods go - as well as handling this extra cargo you've picked up.

Edit: I've made the assumption that you're okay with the general plan of going on to Paesa di Silo, rather than turning the station wagon around and going home.  Everyone still needs to sell their wares; perhaps especially the red hair brothers.  Let me know if that's not your intention!

----------


## BananaPhone

Basically yeah. The slightly larger village will have the meams to hold Bert until his ID can be confirmed, house the injured and provide sale of goods for all involved.

Oh yeah, didn't the mutants have a spear?

----------


## MrAbdiel

One of them did; a poor quality one, like all their daggers and hand weapons.  A broom handle with a broken knife blade tied to the end.

----------


## BananaPhone

A Poor quality spear? 5gc  :Small Tongue:  hah. 

Taalia will:

- Medically check on the boys to make sure they're stable and okay. 

- Check with the local authority/roadwardens, in regards to their fallen Roadwarden, and any potential bounty for bandits/mutants/both. 

- Naturally, go to the saleyards to sell her fleece and 3 rams, one as a good quality the other two, Rack and Chops, for slaughter. 

- Snoop out a new 'travel' outfit. Fighting in a peasant womans dress was confining and not too conducive for movement. So she'll piece together a travellers outfit of sturdy boots, pantaloons, shirt, jacket and a backpack. 

Something like:
*Spoiler*
Show


Belt - 3sp
Good quality Riding boots - 180 silver (something like that, these are pricey at 9gc, but she reasons that she'll be using them at least once a week when she goes to market, so good quality walking boots will serve her for a long time if she takes care of them)
breeches - 15s
hat - 10s (she'll go for the muffin cap style)
Short cape - 5s (to give her a little bit of style)
Gloves - 3gc
Socks - 26s
jerkin - 10s
Doublet - 10s
Backpack - 30s
4 pouches - 5s

1 waterskin - 8s.
1 purse - 2s

307 silver
15gold and 7 silver.

She'll try to color coordinate, with a preference for green/brown combo, or black/yellow, black/red, blue/white etc.

Naturally she'll try to haggle.





- Scout out transport to Verazzo, probably a coach or something.

- Start thinking of a surname. If she's going to meet a powerful family, or at least their representative, as well as soon rent land with the hope of establishing her own household, she'll need a surname. Her first instinct would to be to adopt Gaulfredo's, but he's already given her her first name. She'd also be tempted to use one of Cestie's ancestors, but that again is "someone elses". She's also tempted to wait until she's married and take her husbands last name, but it's also partly "someone elses", and though fitting in this instance, she'd like a current surname of her own creation and if she ties the knot with someone that'll become her middle name. Something like Giovanni or something.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> A Poor quality spear? 5gc  hah.


Lol.  The flaw in the system!  Lol.  Nah, no one except the very desperate would buy poor quality hand weapons or spears when they could buy best quality staves for less! The poor weapons these jerks use are the kind of junk that, if you used longterm as a player, would break and need replacement. I.E., not salable loot.  Like Orc choppas.  You'll have to graduate to killing professional bandits with regular quality gear before you can Skyrim protocol, ripping all their lootables off them in one magicial tablecloth pull and stacking the corpses suggestively as you go!

Some shopping to do now; Paesa di Silo when I get back.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Lol.  The flaw in the system!  Lol.  Nah, no one except the very desperate would buy poor quality hand weapons or spears when they could buy best quality staves for less! The poor weapons these jerks use are the kind of junk that, if you used longterm as a player, would break and need replacement. I.E., not salable loot.  Like Orc choppas.  You'll have to graduate to killing professional bandits with regular quality gear before you can Skyrim protocol, ripping all their lootables off them in one magicial tablecloth pull and stacking the corpses suggestively as you go!



Or hurl them over the cliff to watch the rag-doll physics bounce them all the way down :p.

I updated her 'shopping' list for a traveling outfit.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Congratulations, youre a suspect, Harry!  Thatll teach you to try to do something good and merciful in the Old World!

----------


## BananaPhone

This poor girl just wants to sell her lamb and fleece lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

She does have something in her favour though;




> Still, after tending to the wounds, gathering the fallen items, and putting a torch to the gathered mutant bodies and their clothes to prevent the spread of their putrid contamination - *after gathering proof of death of each one, of course* - Taalia was one of the last to clamber back into the cart before the bruised and battered convoy continued on to Paesa di Silo.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> She does have something in her favour though;


Yes, true!  I wanted to ask what proof you meant but I didnt want to spoil the arrest surprise - so feel free to include it in your post what kind of proof youve gathered and Ill add retroactive bonuses to your roll if its convincing!

----------


## BananaPhone

I didn't specify, just a nebulous idea of "proof".

----------


## MrAbdiel

A good case, counsellor.  Ill give you a +20 bonus to it, but I will insist on a charm roll.

And _watch yourself_, McCoy.

----------


## BananaPhone

Charm: (1d100)[*35*] TN 42

Had the wrong TN before. This TN is half her Fel + 20.

----------


## BananaPhone

Also, Advancements:

Charm (100)
Gossip +10 (100)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Charm: [roll0] TN 42
> 
> Had the wrong TN before. This TN is half her Fel + 20.


What is this long string of successes? This isnt WFRP at all.  This game needs more horror and failure.

----------


## BananaPhone

> What is this long string of successes? This isnt WFRP at all.  This game needs more horror and failure.


I get enough of that IRL  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

The time has come for haggling!  Let's get your sheep stuff done, then.  You're in the right place to find buyers, so there's no gossip roll or anything like that; but you still have to sell them.




> So, 6gc worth of wool per sheep, 7.5gc on a good roll, 4.5 on a bad one, 3.5 on a terrible one, that's an income spread of 21 to 45gc.


Make me a Haggle Roll for the fleeces!  Having had a night's rest, you have your fate points back.

And then, make me a haggle roll for the lambs.  Lambs are pretty popular, so this one is at +20 to hit 2GC per lamb.  However, I want an additional Charm roll at +20 to convince someone to recognize the 'Good' Lamb's extra value!

----------


## BananaPhone

You're going to hate me lol but Im at another fiance functions for NYE lol. Happy New Years btw :).

Does Taslia get +10 from Gaulfredo helping out and +10 for Reputation from trollslaying? I think you mentioned she did.

Haggle fleeces: (1d100)[*97*] vs TN 64

----------


## BananaPhone

Nope. Fate point. She's been through too much to get ripped off now.

Haggle fleeces: (1d100)[*33*] vs TN 64

----------


## MrAbdiel

> You're going to hate me lol but Im at another fiance functions for NYE lol. Happy New Years btw :).
> 
> Does Taslia get +10 from Gaulfredo helping out and +10 for Reputation from trollslaying? I think you mentioned she did.
> 
> Haggle fleeces: [roll0] vs TN 64


I did say that, didn't I?  Hrmm.  Well, you'll get the tail end of the troll slaying legend for now, sure; Gaulfredo is helping sell the brothers' oxen, though; so he's not available to give you the assist this time I'm afraid.  I suspect you'll want to reroll that, though.

And if it's still a bad roll, you won't be forced to sell today!

----------


## BananaPhone

3 degrees of success, good.

Charm: (1d100)[*90*] vs TB 64
Lambs haggle roll: (1d100)[*66*] vs TN 64

----------


## BananaPhone

*sigh*


Charm for lambs: (1d100)[*63*] vs TN 64
Haggle for lambs: (1d100)[*37*] vs TN 64

----------


## BananaPhone

Right, so passed charm and 3 degrees of success for both haggling the Fleece and Lambs.

See, MrAbdiel  :Small Tongue: . The dice were just being temporarily kind to me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

There, take your DAMN money!

Although, I won't require a gossip roll for you to know:

The leather goods  - jerkin, belt, pouches, waterskin, backpack - you can all get in Paesa di Silo , and you can roll me a haggle check to see how you go driving the price down.  The other stuff, the *good* boots and all the textiles, you can find more easily, and more competitively priced, in Verezzo.

----------


## BananaPhone

Clothing haggle: (1d100)[*11*] vs TN 54

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Clothing haggle: [roll0] vs TN 54

----------


## MrAbdiel

56s for those leather goods; or 4gc 8s.  As for the haggle result.. *edits post*

----------


## BananaPhone

> There, take your DAMN money!

----------


## BananaPhone

What about the bounty on the bandits/mutants?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> What about the bounty on the bandits/mutants?


That may take a while. You'll have to see if the Watch Sergeant has followed through with his word, when you get back to Bella Collina.

Meanwhile...

Rolling for handsomeness for Marco, where 1 is the least handsome possible, and 100 is the most handsome possible. *Handsomeness* - (1d100)[*58*]

Rolling for tallness.  He starts at 5'2", and will scale up 2d10 inches.  *Tallness* - (2d10)[*5*]

5'7" and painfully mid handsomeness.

I hope Taalia has a thing for average dudes who are 10 inches shorter than her; in which case, she has a prospect!

----------


## BananaPhone

Haha this all deserves proper posts from me that I'll only be able to give next year in the morning!

Any more rolls required? Did we sell the crap the mutants had?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nah, no one wants their crummy gear.  Those gross mutant bums would have sold anything they had, if they had anything of value!  Except their belts and bits and pieces that I've basically handwaved as cost of lodging, food, etc for this part of the trip.

Have a great one.  Happy new year to you too!

----------


## BananaPhone

Likewise, happy new year!

----------


## BananaPhone

New Heal checks:


Heal Ernesto: (1d100)[*47*] vs TN 59 (or more if she gets bonuses from the 5 degrees of success in diagnosing him last healing post)

Heal Istuccio: (1d100)[*53*] vs TN 59 (or more as above, got 2 degrees of success in diagnosing him)


Success means they get back 2 wounds each and they get +20% to their Toughness rolls to avoid becoming paralysed.

"Paging Doctor Taalia Giovanni..."

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Description: You know the most advanced scientific healing
techniques. You gain a +10% on Heal Skill Tests. If you are
treating a heavily wounded patient, a successful test heals 2
Wounds instead of the normal 1. If this character is in danger
of losing a limb from a Critical Hit (see Chapter 6: Combat,
Damage, and Movement), you also provide the patient with a
+20% Toughness bonus on the test to resist limb loss."

His back is broken; I'm afraid he's not losing limbs.

...

Or, when you think about it, he's losing the _function_ of the limb.  Is a thing defined by its function more than its its designation?



*Consults old roll log.*

I have a feeling his roll was in the 50s...  or sixties. I didn't label it well enough here.

So I'll reroll it here.  Since his toughness is very important for this, Ernesto's toughness is [ROLL]2d10+20[/ROLL].  I'll permit the surgeon talent to  benefit this for this purpose, so it's going to set a threshold 20 higher for the next roll.

And his toughness test is [ROLL]1d100[/ROLL].

EDIT:  I cannot edit in rolls, I am dumb.

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Repost.


So I'll reroll it here. Since his toughness is very important for this, Ernesto's toughness is (2d10+20)[*26*]. I'll permit the surgeon talent to benefit this for this purpose, so it's going to set a threshold 20 higher for the next roll.

And his toughness test is (1d100)[*93*].

EDIT:... Well.   That's that, then.  Because of the nature of spinal injuries and the very abstract nature of warhammer's medical system (the optional advanced rules are...punishing) I may have him get one reroll after a year or so of recovery to see what kind of function he gets back.  But it's a harsh as hell world, and it'd be wrong to pull the teeth out of it.  Poor Ernesto.  Atleast Gaulfredo just sold 150GC worth of cattle for him?

----------


## BananaPhone

Aww, he can't use a fate point?  :Small Tongue: 

Some quick reading has revealed that early forms of wheelchairs and wheel "chariots" existed, so those unable to walk could still get around with help of friends and family. Disabilities seemed quite common due to war and violence, and hard strenuous work taking its toll on the body.  The benefits of no contraception is big families so there's always someone to look out for you.

Taalia will have an idea to share with Gaulfredo to pay Pollo or get him to do so at a cheaper rate, to teach Ernesto to read/write. That way he can still contribute to his family ox famr by keeping a ledger and records, and a wheeled chair can allow him to get about. Taalia would offer but she's already teaching Vitorio and will be expanding her farm, so her plate is full atm.

It's not the preferable outcome, but he can still be mobile and feel useful.

Edit: or the entertainer guy to teach Ernesto a musical instrument.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh and Taalia is immediately putting her money into the local merchant bank branch, keeping about 8gc worth of currency on herself and collecting the credit slips so she can use those as barter credit in Verazzo and Bella Collina if need be.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  I don't think Gaulfredo knows much about banking - make me a gossip roll to find a reputable banker/equivalent!

----------


## BananaPhone

Gossip: (1d100)[*96*] vs TN 54 (or 64 if her Trollslayer rep is still there)

*rolls eyes*

No. Better off trusting Bernie Madoff.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Gossip: [roll0] vs TN 54 (or 64 if her Trollslayer rep is still there)
> 
> *rolls eyes*
> 
> No. Better off trusting Bernie Madoff.


Think of it as an opportunity for an exciting vengeance story?

----------


## BananaPhone

No  :Small Tongue:  lol. She earned that money, all of the first 6 months has been collected into her purse lol, well, soon the telescope, the bounty on the mutants and gun to join them. 

She's braved goblins, a troll 3 times, gangs of disgusting mutants and false accusations of murder, she's earned it Mr Abdiel  :Small Tongue:  lol.

She'll collect her money into that new Superior quality purse and tuck it in between her cleavage. (which itself is nestled behind the obscuring green veil of her nice peasant girls clothes that Bella gave her)

----------


## BananaPhone

Though with my recent IC post, we could be free to move onto Verezzo. 

Taalia will book a coach to the city. She'll use a bit of rope as a 'leash' for Corvo so he doesn't go running off. 

She'll also visit a blacksmith and see if he can clean up that new sword of hers. No quality upgrade etc, just a touch up, resharpen etc. I'm assuming it'll cost 10-20 silver, no haggling needed.

She'll probably leave the slingbag with mutant parts with the Watch Segeant and get another one for 2gc.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have good news!  For the first time, something you suspect is expensive I will rule is actually cheap!  _It's true!_

Cleaning up the edge on that sword is less than an hour's work, for an apprentice.  Call it 3p.

No trouble getting the rope for a leash from one of the boys.

And I think you had that mutant gore in one of the pouches you borrowed from Gaulfredo; he's a frugal fellow, so he's getting that pouch back and washing it, don't you worry about that.  So no need to buy a new slingbag!

Technically, a _purse_ (2s) is a separate item from a _pouch_ (2s, small or 5s, large.)  Both are used for coins, but a purse is specifically for coins ... I assume because it's drawstring tied.  You can put 100 coins in a purse, or 200 in a small pouch; but the purse penalizes attempts to steal from it.

Either way, there's no way Taalia is mushing a pouch/purse with 50+ coins in it into her cleavage.  _Elvira, Mistress of the Dark_ wouldn't be so bold.  You can carry it attached to your belt like a normal person, or in your backpack while travelling long distances, or whatnot.  But c'mon!  We're talking about a fist sized chunk of jangling metal!

We can assume that you have it concealed by the corner of a shirt, or a half cape, or what have you, though.  That's cinematically free.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Technically, a _purse_ (2s) is a separate item from a _pouch_ (2s, small or 5s, large.)  Both are used for coins, but a purse is specifically for coins ... I assume because it's drawstring tied.  You can put 100 coins in a purse, or 200 in a small pouch; but the purse penalizes attempts to steal from it.
> 
> Either way, there's no way Taalia is mushing a pouch/purse with 50+ coins in it into her cleavage.  _Elvira, Mistress of the Dark_ wouldn't be so bold.  You can carry it attached to your belt like a normal person, or in your backpack while travelling long distances, or whatnot.  But c'mon!  We're talking about a fist sized chunk of jangling metal!


Maybe after Witch she could enter Entertainer and become the medieval Elvira?  :Small Tongue:  lol.

Okay okay, so maybe she'll put her money in a purse and then put that purse in her sling bag and wear the slingbag over her chest/front, so she always has eyes on it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Maybe after Witch she could enter Entertainer and become the medieval Elvira?  lol.
> 
> Okay okay, so maybe she'll put her money in a purse and then put that purse in her sling bag and wear the slingbag over her chest/front, so she always has eyes on it.


If she were not used to having no privacy and no belongings I would say this is paranoid nonsense.  But it's RP, now!

----------


## BananaPhone

Ratmen steal. Fellow slaves steal. Her instincts are to guard what's hers on the way to a bank  :Small Tongue: .

She's a cheerful, affectionate girl, but if you try to steal what's hers those instincts will kick back in and she'll have no qualms cracking her staff over your head lol.

So far from this unfolding 6 months we have learned:

- Being a slave sucks. It makes you value dangerous freedom.

- Community and family are awesome.

- Trolls and goblins suck.

- Sheep are wonderful and delicious.

- Capitalism is awesome.

- Mutants suck.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yep on all points. I didn't choose it for this reason, but reading up on it, Verezzo seems like the place you want to be if you have to be born into the Old World.  Unusually peaceful.  A republic.  Far from Chaos.  It's lovely!

So enjoy it _while you can._

----------


## BananaPhone

And an idea of self-determination and property rights.

She'd be having a veeeery different game if she ended up in Bretonnia with its heavy feudal system of serfdom.

----------


## BananaPhone

Perception roll on this not at all suspicious, sweating man...: (1d100)[*85*]

Pfft, no, nothing.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> And an idea of self-determination and property rights.
> 
> She'd be having a veeeery different game if she ended up in Bretonnia with its heavy feudal system of serfdom.


Or a surprisingly similar one, as a Carcassonne Shepherdess!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Edit: oh, that jerkin you bought is like.. a cosmetic leather jerkin, right?  An armor one costs like 6GC, but I suspect you're going to buy full leather soon anyway.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Edit: oh, that jerkin you bought is like.. a cosmetic leather jerkin, right?  An armor one costs like 6GC, but I suspect you're going to buy full leather soon anyway.


I thought she had got a great deal on the leather armornjerkin by virtue of her big, weirdly coloured eyes and fluttering eyelashes lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I thought she had got a great deal on the leather armornjerkin by virtue of her big, weirdly coloured eyes and fluttering eyelashes lol.


Ahaha!  Nah, afraid not. It's... you know, a leather vest.  It's nice!  It offers 0.5 armor points to the chest, rounding down.  You paid 6s for it; the armored version costs 6 gold!  But if you're planning on getting some armor, there'll be armorers in Verezzo who can take your order for sure.

----------


## BananaPhone

That reminds me (Im using my phone atm) hownmuch money she's spent.

She beought 8 gc.
She earned 57 gc.
Thats 65gc total.

4 pennies for lambs.
4gc and 8 silver for marcos wares.
1gc and 6 silver for food.
15 silver for a tent. She'll cope without the bedroll for now.

6g and 9 silver and 4 pennies I think. 

So 59gold, 10 silver and 16 pennies, I think.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Ahaha!  Nah, afraid not. It's... you know, a leather vest.  It's nice!  It offers 0.5 armor points to the chest, rounding down.  You paid 6s for it; the armored version costs 6 gold!  But if you're planning on getting some armor, there'll be armorers in Verezzo who can take your order for sure.


Awww haha. A leather non-armoree jerkin it is.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> That reminds me (Im using my phone atm) hownmuch money she's spent.
> 
> She beought 8 gc.
> She earned 57 gc.
> Thats 65gc total.
> 
> 4 pennies for lambs.
> 4gc and 8 silver for marcos wares.
> 1gc and 6 silver for food.
> ...


1 gold and 6 pennies for the trail food, actually.  So that's a refund of... 5s and 6 pennies.

So 59 gold _duri_, 15 silver _scellini_, 22 copper _rami_.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No need to smash out posts on the run, btw!  When you get to it, lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh I enjoy it hah. There's enough people around that I can smash out a 10 minute post then get back to drinking and talking.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh I enjoy it hah. There's enough people around that I can smash out a 10 minute post then get back to drinking and talking.


What a life!

----------


## BananaPhone

Haha, I'm on vacation at the moment, fortunately! It ends soon and I'll fly back to my country of work.

----------


## MrAbdiel

That reminds me, I need to actually start filling out these NPC lists for your reference.

----------


## BananaPhone

She'll throw 40 pennies out, or about 3 and a bit silver. 

Gossip: (1d100)[*60*] TN 94

3 degrees of success is pretty good, but a bleh roll with TN 94 lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo!  There's your three degrees of rumors, big spender.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm just trying something:

Merc 1: (2d10+10)[*23*] - Should be +20; 33 in total.
Merc 2:  (2d10+15)[*25*] - 35 total.
Merc 3: (2d10+20)[*37*] - 47 total.


Merc 1: (1d100)[*94*]
Taalia: (1d100)[*89*]

Merc 2: (1d100)[*42*]
Taalia: (1d100)[*36*]

Merc 3: (1d100)[*87*]
Taalia: (1d100)[*27*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Merc 1: (1d100)[*50*]
Taalia:  (1d100)[*61*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Merc 1:  (1d100)[*14*]
Taalia:  (1d100)[*35*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Allo allo, you got a loicense for all these rolls?

----------


## BananaPhone

Almost finished. No Shenanigans, I assure you  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright.  But I seeeee you.

----------


## BananaPhone

See, just harmless arm wrestling  :Small Tongue: .

Can just say that extra silver was spent on extra drinks or some such.

So I think for the inn stay she's down 14 silver and 4 pennies.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sounds about right!  And I thought it was either drinking, or arm wrestling; and most likely to be the latter!  I've seen some systems that have a 'stat comparison' resolution for directly opposed tests, like arm wrestles or tugs-of-war; where the person with the higher stat just -wins- because they are stronger.  I've kind of liked those... but you worked the ambiguity into your post about being allowed to win or not, so I'm happy with it!

Next stop: Verezzo!  Jewel of the East!  The Big Windy!  City of Angelinos!  The Big Smoke!  The Capital of the WooooOOOOOOoooorld!

----------


## BananaPhone

The Big Lasagne sounds the most fitting  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, welcome to the Big Lasagne!  So you have

A telescope to sell, a doctor to find, a chemist to consult what am I missing?

----------


## BananaPhone

A bounty to collect on returning the gun. (did she get any info on the Damerino's from that messenger?)

A bank account to open at a good merchant union with branches in Caesa di Silo and Bella Collina, or at least have credit slips that are accepted as tender in those regions. 

She's like to explore some other regions too. Take in a play, visit the harbor to see the ships, learn about maritime trade with other nations, and find a good tailor/leather worker to get those Good quality riding boots and the rest of the 'travellers outfit' she had planned.

Also, maybe too, to find a gunsmith or shop that had a broken rifle/pistol/blunderbuss that she could buy and fix up herself under Cestie's supervision (entry to Tradesman career), as an idea.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> A bounty to collect on returning the gun. (did she get any info on the Damerino's from that messenger?)
> 
> A bank account to open at a good merchant union with branches in Caesa di Silo and Bella Collina, or at least have credit slips that are accepted as tender in those regions. 
> 
> She's like to explore some other regions too. Take in a play, visit the harbor to see the ships, learn about maritime trade with other nations, and find a good tailor/leather worker to get those Good quality riding boots and the rest of the 'travellers outfit' she had planned.
> 
> Also, maybe too, to find a gunsmith or shop that had a broken rifle/pistol/blunderbuss that she could buy and fix up herself under Cestie's supervision (entry to Tradesman career), as an idea.


Awesome.  Ill compile responses for those later, since its bed time and Im back at work tomorrow, so probably like 18 hours from now or something.

Also, I did forget to reply to the Damerino question!  But Damerino just means toffs or snobs!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Make me eight gossip tests, no modifiers.  These arent exactly pass fail, Ill just use them to calibrate how easily Taalia finds the things shes looking for and how likely she is to encounter unusual situations as she goes!

----------


## BananaPhone

8 Gossip tests. Tongues are a waggin':

Test 1: (1d100)[*82*] vs TN 54
Test 2: (1d100)[*28*] vs TN 54
Test 3: (1d100)[*66*] vs TN 54
Test 4: (1d100)[*68*] vs TN 54
Test 5: (1d100)[*15*] vs TN 54
Test 6: (1d100)[*38*] vs TN 54
Test 7: (1d100)[*22*] vs TN 54
Test 8:  (1d100)[*15*] vs TN 54

So 5/8 passes, about collectively a total of 12 degrees of success, I think.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Awesome.  Ill compile responses for those later, since its bed time and Im back at work tomorrow, so probably like 18 hours from now or something.



The wonderful period of 3-4 posts each per day is over, alas hah. I too head back to my work country in 6 days and start work again, so I know the feeling.

----------


## BananaPhone

She also has those left over items to sell:




> Hat: Vs59 - (1d100)[2]
> Perfume: Vs59 - (1d100)[15]
> Cloak: Vs59 - (1d100)[48]
> Best Clothes: Vs59 - (1d100)[32]
> 
> EDIT: Characteristically nailing all the rolls, you can finagle a half-cost sale for all these items if you need cash now; or try again after the market has somewhat replenished.


The 'best clothes' are likely a dress. She received a pair of Good clothes from Bella. So she'll sell the first pair, and keep the Bella pair for when she goes to market each weekend (and for when she meets the Snobs lol)

She's got two perfumes on her. She's keeping one, selling the other. 

In total that's 17gc worth of stuff (clothes 10gc, hat 1gc, cloak 5gc, perfume 1gc). It's basically 8 more sheep or the 4 sows + 1 boar lol so yeah she's trying to sell and hustle.

Edit: theres also the Censur (2gc) and the damaged holy book (2-10gc probably). She'll be selling those too. She's trying to set herself up, every penny counts lol.

So with some good haggle rolls, that'll be about 21 to 29 gc.

----------


## BananaPhone

Haggle roll: (1d100)[*70*] vs TN 54

Lol nope. 3 pennies for the dog.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ill be posting in a few hours. If there's anything else yoy wanted to edit-add, feel free ;).

Would buying one of those maps confer a +to gossip rolls for finding the things she wants?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Presuming the map is accurate, absolutely. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

> Presuming the map is accurate, absolutely. :)


And you wonder why I'm paranoid :P.

Player: "I use the map I bought to save time and go straight to the bank district."
MrAbdiel: "The map turned out to be a fake, you enter Shiv Row, roll for initiative, ba-haha!"
Player: "Ffs..."

----------


## BananaPhone

Reposting for ease of access.

Taalia Giovanni
*Spoiler: Taalia image*
Show




*Spoiler: Personal Details*
Show


*Age:* ?? 17ish
*Gender:* Female
*Hair:* Blonde-to-white.
*Eyes:* One is green the other is blue.
*Handed:* Right Handed
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 85kg
*Religion:* Myrmidia.
*Birthplace:* Unknown, suspected to be the Wastelands.
*Career:* Tradesman.
*Former Careers:* Ex-Slave, Ex-Apprentice Hedgecraft

*Family:*
*Father:* Unknown.
*Mother:* Unknown.
*Brother:* Unknown.
*Brother:* Unknown.

*Foster Father:* Gaulfredo
*Foster Mother:* Ariana
*Step-brother:* Vitorio








M
WS
BS
S
T
Ag
Int
WP
Fel
A
W
FP
IP

Base
4
44
41
39
36
32
39
34
34
1
13
3
0

Advance
-
+5
-
+5
+5
+10
+10
+5/5
+10/10
-
+4
-
-

Current
4
49
41
44
41
42
49
39
44
1
17/17
3
0



*XP:* 1,690 total/1,600 spent

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


Animal Care, Charm, Speak Language (Queekish), Speak Language (Tilean), Haggle +10%, Heal, Gossip +10, Blather, Common Knowledge (Skaven), Concealment, Heal, Read/Write, Perception, Search, Silent Move, Trade (Farmer).



*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Resistance to Magic (+10% Resistance to magical effects)
Resistance to Disease (+10% to toughness to resist effects of disease)
Flee! (Gain +1 movement for 1d10 rounds when life is threatened)
Acute Hearing (+10% to Hearing-based perception checks)
Night Vision (see out to 30 yards normally at night)
Natural Weapons (always count as armed)
Surgery (+10% to Heal)
Rover (+10% to Silent Move and Concealment in rural settings)
Dealmaker (+10% to Haggle and Evaluate rolls)



*Spoiler: Trappings*
Show


Peasants outfit (average craftsmanship), 1 Slingbag, 1 handful of mushrooms, 1 animal skull necklace, 1 cloth scrap, 1 book (Damaged), 1 flint and steel (poor quality), 1 clay jug (1 gallon), 1 small tent, 1 lucky charm,  1 * Perfume, 1 * Writing Kit (10gc), 2 * Sandals, 1 * Good Cosmetics, 1 * Pouch of simple jewellery, mostly wood and glass beads, 1x Antitoxin Kit, 1x Healing Draught, 1x Healing Poultice, 5x Bandages, 1x bottle of whiskey, 1x trinket (Trolls Tooth)
1x "Lucky" silver shilling coin.

1x set of Good clothes (Bella gift), 1x leather jerkin (non-armored), 1x belt, 4x pouches (2 best quality), 1x waterskin, 1x backpack, 1x of Good clothes, travellers outfit, breeches, vest etc, 1x simple map of Verezzo, 1x Good pair of Riding Boots.

1*Bottle of Stone Cleaning Solution

1x good Hat, a Muffin-hat.
*Spoiler: A smart, handsome hat...*
Show





*Farm:*
5x sheep, 1x ram (Hermes) (good quality), 10x Chickens, 1x Rooster (Hurico), 1x young adult dog (Corvo - stats 'common dog').
1x ram lamb (good quality) 1x ewe lamb.

*Weapons:* 
Throwing Knife (poor craftsmanship), 
Best Quality Quarter Staff (Str -2, Defensive, Pummelling, +5% WS when used)
Sword (Hand Weapon, Common Quality, Str+SB damage.
Shield (With Bulls head sigil, free parry each turn at +10%)
Bow (Range 24/48, Damage 3, Reload Half, 20 good arrows in a quiver)

Armour:
Leather Set - 1 AP all over.

*Currency:*  
*[At Home:]*4gc, 12s 8p  

*[On Person:]* 355gc, 18 silver, 8 pennies
- 180 gc in the bank of the Merchants Trust.
- 100gc "reserved" for trappers daughter.





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Scars:
The First Scar - The Burning House - Three claw marks, Over the Left Eye: +1 Wound.
The Second Scar - The Boys Gift - Bloodletting scar over Upper Abdominal: +5 WS.
The Third Scar - Spite of the Barren - Intersecting Stripes on the Back: +5 WP.
The Fourth Scar - The Rat-Merchant's Lesson - Half-Inch Wide Line On the Right Side of the Neck: +2 Wounds.
The Fifth Scar - The Old Man's Gesture - L shaped tear hidden in hair at the crown of the head: +1 Wound.
The Sixth Scar - Snitch-Biter's Mark - puncture wound on the left thigh: +5 Toughness.
The Seventh Scar - Claws of the Wererat - Deep scratchmarks on the left ankle: +5 Agility.
The Eighth Scar - Rashabang's Reward - Burn scar over the floating ribs on the right: +1 Wound.
The Ninth Scar - Shacklebite - Two curved lines on the interior of the right ankle: +5 strength.
The Tenth Scar - Kiss of the Poison Wind - Chemical burn on left forearm: Gain Flee! Talent.
The Eleventh Scar - Skee-Ruh-Kris's Blow - Groove over the left temple: Gain Acute Hearing talent.
The Twelfth Scar - Skee-Ruh-Kris's Eulogy - Criss-crosses scratches over the right arm, wrist to elbow: +10 agility.
The Thirteenth Scar - The Price of Freedom - Shallow Cut over the left trapezius muscle: Gain Night Vision talent.




*Spoiler: Personality*
Show


Even as a slave to the vile ratmen, Taalia showed a good head for numbers and willpower that saw her through incarceration. Upon the surface and with an adoptive family, the girl is coming out of her shell and revealing that she is surprisingly ambitious, but also quite physically affectionate and loving, excitable, an eagerness for new experiences and a generous streak. Though her final personality is yet to solidify due to her relatively young age, she has so far shown grit, tenacity and ambition wrapped in a flowery, friendly and affectionate exterior. 





*Spoiler: Description*
Show


Taalia is an unnaturally tall girl, and this is usually the first thing people notice. At six foot five there are even very few men who can look ahead into her eyes. Simultaneously, she is physically gifted with a proportionate, well-muscled physique that has been sculpted by years of labour that has also made her possessed of unusual physical strength and fortitude for a human woman, let alone one of her age. Nevertheless, despite her imposing stature, she has an angular, pleasing face that is marred by a scar that runs down from the left side of her forehead, across her eye and down onto her cheek, while all of this is framed by a crown of soft, white-blonde hair. Curiously, she has a genetic mutation known as heterochromia, which has made one of her eyes green and the other blue. When combined with her height, physique, scar and hair color, she is a striking figure that few forget.

When Taalia speaks, she has a smoky, sonorous and smooth voice. 





*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


Fel +5 (100)
Int +5 (100)
Animal Care (100)
Read/Write (100)
Heal (100)
(500)

Fel +5 (100)
Int +5 (100)
Haggle (100)
Trade (Farmer) (100)

Surgery (100)

Silent Move (100)
Rover (100)

Charm (100)
Gossip +10 (100)

Haggle +10% (100)
Dealmamer (100)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> And you wonder why I'm paranoid :P.
> 
> Player: "I use the map I bought to save time and go straight to the bank district."
> MrAbdiel: "The map turned out to be a fake, you enter Shiv Row, roll for initiative, ba-haha!"
> Player: "Ffs..."


*Spoiler*
Show




Also I have completed an NPC list with all the notable NPC's to date, I think.  It's at the top of this OOC thread, after the intro post.


AH I see you have bought my trap.

My map.

I see you have bought my map.  I'll factor that into my posts for tomorrow, when I'm on again!  Night for now!

----------


## BananaPhone

I am constsntly impressed by the amount of effort you put into the game!

----------


## BananaPhone

Actually, now that I think about it, the first chance Taalia gets she will show her map to a Watchman to see if it's generally accurate. She'll show where she's wanting to go and the routes she's taking.

If it is, she'll get a nice little treat/gift for Spez, for making her time much easier. Maybe a little box of Turkish Delight or something.

If it isn't and it's just inaccurate, she'll make notes on the map to correct it and later show Spez so she can make better maps.

If it isn't, and it's actually leading her to bad alleyways where there are assumedly men waiting for her, Taalia will return to the Lucky Duck and throw Spez off the 1 story balcony for trying to set her up to be mugged/killed and announce her crimes to the shocked crowd below.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bam, I stayed up to invent the city of Verezzo.  I've listed a bunch of points of interest, so you can decide where Taalia wants to go the next day.  Between navigating the city, general wonderment, being new and getting a little lost and finding her way back, Taalia can reasonably visit four points of interest a day, if she's going to meaningfully interact with them.  Try to squeeze more than that in, and I'll be makin' rolls to see if you are that efficient.  And because there's a small gate fee, if every penny counts, it's worth knowing where you want to go.  So, with this new information, where too, wanderer?

Incidentally, checking with a guard produces a brief blank look, and a general nod of 'yeah that seems about right'.

----------


## BananaPhone

Again, thank you for the effort you put in!

And it's nice to see that Sapienza's doesn't have to learn how to fly  ^_^.

----------


## BananaPhone

Because we'll be here until the cows come home if we individually RP out every trip she makes, I'll split my post into 3-4 'smaller' mini-RP's of her daily agenda.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Again, thank you for the effort you put in!
> 
> And it's nice to see that Sapienza's doesn't have to learn how to fly  ^_^.


It's my pleasure!

And hey, you don't need a -reason- for some good old fashion human yeeting.  Or, as they might say in Verezzo, _defenestratio._

----------


## BananaPhone

Also, almost characteristic of me, I've been thinking of costs for building, well, buildings. 

It's no secret that Taalia has been thinking of starting a pig farm. She'll choose a surname soon enough, most likely Giovanni, so thus, Giovanni Piggery. 

She's thinking of taking Polo up on his offer of land near the town, and renting a single acre for 9gc a year. 

Half the acre can easily accommodate 10 pigs, while a sty for 10 pigs needs to be about 500 square feet, or 0.011 acres. So build a 1,000 square foot sty, with plans to fill it with 10 pigs and another 10 pigs down the road, while half the acre is for wallowing/grazing about, and the remaining 0.2 acres is for the workers hovel (4gc rent a year), which will likely be one of the Troublemaker Boys that she employs full time. 

However, though the Old World Armory says that people usually just gather the materials and build buildings themselves, it doesn't say how much that costs. 

So how much in general would it cost to build a pig sty and a hovel?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ill have to quote it up when I get home!  What a young entrepreneur.

Also, I forgot some points of interest - there needs to be a wealthy theatre house, a poor theatre house, and something like a crummy magicians guild.  Ill add those tonight too.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Ill have to quote it up when I get home!  What a young entrepreneur.


Tending her young flock and making 57gc at market for her troubles was a dopamine hit to her brain. Most girls remember their first kiss from a handsome boy. Taalia remembers creating wealth lol. She's been given a golden opportunity with the combo of sellable items to raise capital (mirror, clothes, telescope etc) and an experienced, honest farmer mentor with a bit if spare land so she can get started (Gaulfredo). 

Though with the Rompollo hoping to develop Bella Collina, and people needing to make 1,000gc a year to get to vote in the elections, Taalia spots an opportunity to develop a fruitful working relationship. Expand her flock to ~50 sheep or so on 6 acres, rent another acre near town to start Giovanni Piggery with 9 sows + 1 boar etc. That'll be eye-watering income for her and a vote for Yellow Faction for them!

Like you said, _Livestock Baroness_  :Small Tongue:  lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hagglin' rolls.

I also left out the censer and book from my description of what she brought to the market.

Hat: (1d100)[*92*] vs TN 64
Perfume: (1d100)[*38*] vs TN 64
Cloak: (1d100)[*11*] vs TN 64
Best Clothes: (1d100)[*77*] vs TN 64
Disguise Kit: (1d100)[*7*] vs TN 64
Censer: (1d100)[*50*] vs TN 64
Damaged Book: (1d100)[*88*] TN 64

Hell, might as well even throw in the Telescope if it's applicable:

Telescope: (1d100)[*25*] vs TN 64


Edit: I accidently had TN 74 in there, the correct number was Fel 44 + 20% bonus = TN 64. I edited that change.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hmmm, might fate point re-roll the Best Clothes, because +20% doesn't come along every day and it's 10gc.

Best Clothes: (1d100)[*6*] vs TN 64

----------


## BananaPhone

Alright, seems she really aced the expensive stuff. It's just the Hat and Damaged Book that she flunked, but she'll hear offers before deciding. 

I'll wait your response OOC for how much she gets offered for all these items, then I'll post IC.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'll do you one better - an IC post about the offers!  Because it is fun to me to describe random medieval fantasy Italians and their quirks.

----------


## BananaPhone

You spoil me, good sir  :Small Big Grin:  hah. 

I was thinking of doing one for the telescope, as it's the largest prize. It was going to be some young, slender dandy, a pervert but ultimately harmless, who'd spend ridiculous amounts on the item because it allowed him to check out womens cleavages from across the road before making a hasty retreat from their angry partners/husbands. 

So, our towering lass now has 184gc in her purses. 

With any luck she'll expand that further with claiming the bounty on the gun, and then on the return trip the bounty on the bandits/mutants.

----------


## BananaPhone

Gossip roll for mercenaries/blazing sun: (1d100)[*54*] vs TN 54.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I was thinking of doing one for the telescope, as it's the largest prize. It was going to be some young, slender dandy, a pervert but ultimately harmless...


See, I love this archetype.  The world needs more slender pervert dandies.

The Old World, I mean.  Not the real world.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Gossip roll for mercenaries/blazing sun: [roll0] vs TN 54.


Haha, on the nose.  Well, that's a 'secret' that's almost not a secret, so I'll give it to you here for your consideration: the knights of orders tend to dislike soldiers of fortune because they are driven by wealth, and because they buy into the idea of there being an inherent gallantry and nobility in fighting for pay.  The mercs dislike the knights because they find a rejection of this notion condescending - as if battle was the province of the independently wealthy or the doomed commoner at their disposal, and not an option for the work-a-day warrior.  They also resent that knights, particularly the Knights of the Blazing Sun, routinely go about looking for people in distress who could use a martial assist and provide it _before they become desperate enough to break all the piggy banks and hire a mercenary group._  That's just leaving money on the table.

----------


## BananaPhone

> See, I love this archetype.  The world needs more slender pervert dandies.
> 
> The Old World, I mean.  Not the real world.


Haha yes indeed  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, about that- I wasn't trying to override your initial post asking about the ring!  I thought you were asking around for where to find if there were listed bounties somewhere, and using the ring story to not prematurely reveal the valuable pistol you scooped up to avoid someone trying to hustle you.  The knight pointed you to the bounty kiosk, which is staffed by Amelia, who seems to be a sort of 'bounty curator-clerk'; I assumed you'd want a chance to be straight with her about what you've found, once Taalia has decided she's not being hoodwinked!

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, no worries!

In that case it flows alright as it is. Amelia doesn't know her story, and Taalia is basically telling her the truth anyway, with just a few things left out. She'd rather not reveal the gun to _anyone_, because a Best quality pistol is 2,000gc lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ahh, no worries!
> 
> In that case it flows alright as it is. Amelia doesn't know her story, and Taalia is basically telling her the truth anyway, with just a few things left out. She'd rather not reveal the gun to _anyone_, because a Best quality pistol is 2,000gc lol.


M'well, without the Evaluate skill, _it's not like Taalia could tell_ - but Gaulfredo, who does have that skill, suggested it was closer to the 5-6 hundred mark - a good quality pistol!

----------


## BananaPhone

For the sake and ease of time, Taalia will:


- Deposit 20gc of the Physician pay with the dwarves, and receive a marker that the Physician will be given at the end of his employment so he can cash it in with the reliable dwarves. Taalia will give him 5gc at the start to travel to the brothers, and then they will give him the 20gc dwarf bank mark at the end of his employment. 

- Deposit 180gc with the most mainstream, trusted human bank (she'll learn which has the best reputation from the dwarves, you know, "If you had to deposit money, which would you go with..." etc), and acquire all 180gc as credit slips that she can use in Caesa di Silo and Bella Collina. 


And I think that'll be the banking part of her trip over!

----------


## MrAbdiel

A fine plan.  Give me a charm roll at +10 (from doing some banking with them in the same encounter) to convince this grumbly dwarf to direct you to his most credible competitor.

----------


## BananaPhone

Charm: (1d100)[*73*] vs TN 54

----------


## BananaPhone

*rolls eyes*

Failed every roll to find a damn decent bank.

Fate point: (1d100)[*32*] vs TN 54

There. Finally lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Evaluate: (1d100)[*91*] vs TN 24

----------


## MrAbdiel

See, thats where you want those failed rolls: in matters of a few silver pieces.  Ill respond shortly, but between the markets, the two banks and the hall, thats four locations for the day.  Did you want to press your luck and navigate at night to the Alcatani Chapter house, or do so tomorrow morning?

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, as the Hall of Blade Hires was first, I actually envisioned the bounty earning first in the day.

 No matter. We'll schedule that for tomorrow!

Taalia will return to the Lucky Duck, do that curtsey thing, but laugh a bit about it, and give Spenzia a little box of sweets as a thank you, then wake up for the next day.

Next day schedule:

- Bounty on the gun.

- Search for Physician and Chemist.  Probably in craftsman area.

- While still in the Craftsman area, look through the workshops, particularly for any damaged firearm/pistol/blunderbuss she could buy for cheap and fix up herself. (Enter Tradesman career)

- Go to the religious/arcane area and try to sell the book. OR swap the damaged book for an equivalent arcane spell book she could try snd practice with.


And that should be a full second day!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  It could have been!  But we ended up doing two lots of banking before the parallel narratives revealed the need to go to that chapterhouse.  Alas!  Such are the vagaries of big city life.

Your expenses today:

Accommodation for you: 10s
Accommodation for Jezzabella: 10c
Food for you: 3 cp
Fodder for Jezzabella: 5cp
Food for Corvo: 1cp
Tolls for gates: 6*2cp=12cp

Total: 10s 31c
*= 12 silver scellini, 7 copper rami.*

City livin' is expensive.  On to the next day!

----------


## BananaPhone

I think you'll find that that 'Food for you' is actually 9cp, as Taalia is ensuring she eats Good hearty meals, tyvm  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

Gossip Physician: (1d100)[*16*] vs TN 74
Gossip Chemist: (1d100)[*2*] vs TN 74

----------


## BananaPhone

Gossip Gods Quarter: (1d100)[*1*] vs TN 74

*Blinks*

That's like the first 1 I've ever rolled in this game lol. That has to be a crit success, yeah? A guy who just desperately _needs_ these pages for some collection and will pay me a princely sum for it? Or it's a guy who has the first half of the book, but miraculously had the second half damaged in a fire or something ? lol

----------


## MrAbdiel

Haha, it means you succeed as well as you are capable of succeeding at this task!

----------


## BananaPhone

Taalia is suspicious of the Blunderbuss price. 

She's been hauling that damaged/broken book around for ages and couldn't find anyone who wanted it, and when someone _does_ want it, they're only offering way below market value for even a Poor version because it's basically broken, i.e inoperable, rather than workable but crap. 

If you will permit MrGM, I will roll an Evaluate test but also an Intelligence test for this single evaluation (basically piecing together what I just mentioned - that 'Poor' quality is actually half price (like this is) but is still functional, whereas *broken*, i.e inoperable, should be around 1/4 of the price).

Evaluate: (1d100)[*30*] vs TN 22
Intelligence: (1d100)[*18*] vs TN 44

----------


## BananaPhone

Also, Intelligence test for chapter house: (1d100)[*80*] vs TN 64

----------


## BananaPhone

*Spoiler*
Show




Single fate point re-roll because it's 200 duro: (1d100)[*22*] vs TN 64

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries.  :D

As for the price of the blunderbuss - it makes sense that there ought be no expectation for price of a broken thing.  A poor quality horse is still horse, even if it is poor at its job; but a _broken_ horse, half a horse, is worth much less than even than.  A broken sword is worth only the scrap metal to be melted out of it; minus the cost of the labor to do so. A broken clay bottle is worth nothing at all, its purpose fundamentally lost to it.

But Taalia's instinct is right, that this broken blunderbuss isn't _that_ much cheaper than a merely crappy one.  At a guess, this is based on the fact that, as a gunsmith with a bunch of apprentices and all the tools and a reliable market for repurchase, this guy is the most well equipped to resell a repaired blunderbuss and the best prepared to restore it.  Selling it to you, he's losing the value he'd get hocking it after he had it repaired, at a relatively small cost to himself.  And he's still gotta make some money, off ya.  You could pitch a haggle roll at him to try to shave a couple coin off that number, though.

----------


## BananaPhone

Let's haggle: (1d100)[*10*]  vs TN 44


*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## MrAbdiel

Crushin' all these haggle rolls.  Fine, have your petty savings!

----------


## BananaPhone

Next day agenda from memory:

- Find and recruit a good physician. 

- Take in a short show. 

- Buy 1 bottle of bretonnian spirits (for herself), 1x good bottle of bretonnian spirits (for gaulfredo), 1x good cosmetics (for Ariana) and 1x good wooden sword (for Vitorio), and 1x best quality quarterstaff and 1x bow wuth a quiver for 20 arrows.

- Buy 1x good pair of riding boots (9gc) and 1x good pair of travelers clothing (just 'good clothing', so 3gc, but like breeches, shirt, vest etc for traveling and walking, so not a dress) and 1x muffin hat with a feather (so good, 3gc). Haggle Haggle haggle lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright!  Another day of tasks complete!

Your expenses today:

Accommodation for you: 10s
Accommodation for Jezzabella: 10c
Food for you: X cp
Fodder for Jezzabella: 5cp
Food for Corvo: 1cp
Tolls for gates: 6*2cp=12cp

Total: 10s 28c
=* 12 silver scellini, 4 copper rami + X* where X is the cost of food!

I made the mistake on the cost of food before!  Here's food costs, for your perusal:
_Food per Day (Poor) 5 p
Food per Day (Average) 10 p
Food per Day (Good) 18 p_

There's no listed necessary effect of one or the other.  A sustained poor diet may impost some kind of long term effect; really, it's a lifestyle choice; and people who see you eating seasoned pheasant instead of moldy bread will regard you better.

EDIT: Now, as for your orders...

Bretonnian Brandy: 13s
Bretonnian Brandy (Good): 36s (or 1g 16s)
Cosmetics (Good): 30s (or 1g, 10s)
Best Quarterstaff: 30s (or 1g, 10s)
Wooden Sword (Good)*: 3s

We'll call that _gift shopping_ and you can make a single haggle roll to see how well you go looking for that pile of wares.  A regular failure will bring them at their listed values, totalling *5g, 12s.*

Bow+Quiver of 20 arrows**:  *10g11s6p*

A bowyer is a more specialized tradesman that one who sands and caps staves, and it's a lot more money; so we'll say the bow-buying is a seperate shopping scenario for a seperate haggle roll.

And then clothes shopping for Good Riding Boots (9gc), Good clothes (3gc) and a very fine hat (3gc), for *15gc*.  A third separate haggle roll.  Three haggle rolls, but this will still be one segment running around the Grand Market.

Would you prefer to take in an opera with the toffs, or a comedy with the hoipoloi?




*Wooden sword, eh? And a good one, at that.  The only listed toy I see is a bag of marbles for 1s; so let's say a decent wooden sword costs the same, trebled to 3s for the higher quality which includes a leather wrapped handle and carved fuller in both sides of the 'blade'.
**We'll call a quiver a Good Quality Small Sack, since a Slingbag is excessively pricey and large, and a pouch is too small.  The Good Small Sack is 90p, or 7s6p, which I have included in that package with the rest of the archery stuff.  20 arrows is 4s; the bow is 10gc.

----------


## BananaPhone

She'll definitely take in a comedy.

----------


## BananaPhone

Gifts: (1d100)[*29*] vs TN 44 
Weapons: (1d100)[*32*] vs TN 44 
Shoes and clothes: (1d100)[*79*] vs TN 44

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh and a full leather armour set! Thats 25gc.

Haggle: (1d100)[*36*] vs TN 44

Sweet! Discount!

She's become quite a little saleswoman in her late teen years. The Haggle +10% and Dealmaker from Tradesman feel very justified.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No wonder you're buying Gaulfredo presents!  Bloody haggle.  You should be impoverished. _Impoverished!_

----------


## BananaPhone

Im on my way to the airport and can post from there, but she'll throw them a couple of copper each. Any further resentment/pleading will be ignored.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Im on my way to the airport and can post from there, but she'll throw them a couple of copper each. Any further resentment/pleading will be ignored.


No worries!  have a good flight!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahaha, lol.  Taalia getting a little jaded by the urban poor.  Will do more posts tomorrow - tonight I must sleep! have a good flight.

----------


## BananaPhone

Her avatar picture is about right for her countenance at the time lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

There.  I have created art.

----------


## BananaPhone

You might need a comedy yourself when you're seeing the different number napkin math I've been thinking up when it comes to Phase 2 of Giovanni Farms and Piggery operation  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

> There.  I have created art.



You are indeed a man of culture, I see  :Small Wink: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

> You might need a comedy yourself when you're seeing the different number napkin math I've been thinking up when it comes to Phase 2 of Giovanni Farms and Piggery operation .


This way lies madness.  Make sure you run your business proposal by someone like Polo who can help you iron out predictable shortcomings!

----------


## BananaPhone

> This way lies madness.  Make sure you run your business proposal by someone like Polo who can help you iron out predictable shortcomings!


Ohh one step ahead of you! I was already thinking that she'd send a messenger ahead to get a letter to Pollo, with money so he could write one back that'd catch her at the Pigly by the time she gets there.

----------


## BananaPhone

Not to keep bombing you with posta though, but I think at the moment, Taalia is up to:

126 gc from first day market
58gc on her person initially
30gc from sale of the book
100gc from the bounty
= 314gc


Well, technically 414gc via 200gc from the bounty, but Taalia is a 99% honest lass, and won't be ripping the trapper girl off.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Not to keep bombing you with posta though, but I think at the moment, Taalia is up to:
> 
> 126 gc from first day market
> 58gc on her person initially
> 30gc from sale of the book
> 100gc from the bounty
> = 314gc
> 
> 
> Well, technically 414gc via 200gc from the bounty, but Taalia is a 99% honest lass, and won't be ripping the trapper girl off.


So much creepyposta.  And yes, that sounds about right- though I hope you're keeping track of all these nickel and dime subtractions I'm pelting you with, too!  Which reminds me, another day, another series of daily expenses.  How well does Taalia eat, now that you know the costs?  It's... slightly more than you thought.

----------


## BananaPhone

> So much creepyposta.  And yes, that sounds about right- though I hope you're keeping track of all these nickel and dime subtractions I'm pelting you with, too!  Which reminds me, another day, another series of daily expenses.  How well does Taalia eat, now that you know the costs?  It's... slightly more than you thought.


I actually had! Roughly. The problem is they use this weird system of 20 silver = 1gc, and 12 pennies = 1 silver, instead of sticking to the civilised metric system of simply 10 pennies = 1 silver, 10 silver = 1 gc.

Expenses so far:

1st day: 13 silver, 2 copper for board and Good meal.
2nd day: 13 silver, 2 copper for board and Good meal.
= 2gc, 6 silver, 4 copper

Map: 3 silver

Gifts; 5gc and 3 silver.

Bow + quiver; 10g, 11 silver, 6 pennies. 

Good Boots/Clothes/Hat: 15gc

Beggar: 1 silver.

Treat for Map Girl: 3 pennies.

Pack of Bums: 1 silver and 3 pennies. 


- Plus 5 Silver for the curtsey thing (I was only tracking gc)

314gc, 5 silver.
- all the stuff above
= 280gc, 19 silver, 8 pennies.


I think that's about right.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks about right to me!

So today was:

Find Physician
See Play
Shopping
Check On Detergent, yes?

----------


## BananaPhone

Yes, indeed.

If she's able to squeeze it in, she'll send a messenger to Pollo saying that she would like to rent 1 of the acres near town, and whether she would be able to pay either half rent now or half after six months and the rest in 12 months, or whether she'd pay all in 12 months from now, and to return his reply message to the _Leaping Vixen House_ in Caesa di Silo, so she can make arrangements to purchase livestock and building materials/labour to house it on that acre.

How much would such a message cost to send?


Upgrade of weapons and armor means upgrade of avatar.

----------


## BananaPhone

Actually, just so we're on the same page, I did want to run it by you a little bit. 

You see, a lot of cogs are turning in Taalia's head as she's gained both success from her sheep, but also the windfall from sold items and bounties. So, she's thinking about how best to invest it into her farm and is envisioning 3x 6 month plans to round out her first two years of freedom. (seat-of-your-pants stuff, I know)

Now originally, the idea was to just buy 20-30 pigs on a Piggery and use what was left to expand her flock. That sounds nice on paper as pigs sell for 3gc each, and if she's got 29 pigs being sired by 1 boar, and a sow will have 2x litters of 10ish piglets a year, then in the second 6 months that'll be ~290 pigs! Sell'em at market for 870gc!

Buuuuut, that's _on paper_.


Even if sold as 2 month old piglets, that's a crap ton (literally) of pigs you have to feed and house, let alone transport to Caesa for sale. (try taking _three hundred pigs_ to a town out yonder, twice a year) The monetary rewards are enormous if you do it, but she simply can't afford to feed _that_ many pigs in the second 6 months, let alone house them AND transport all those curly tails. 

Sooo, she's going to do go for quality over quantity. 

At the moment, she's thinking of buying just 7 pigs. Just 7. BUT they'll all be _Good_ quality, the 6 sows and the 1 boar, for 63gc. Every 6 months they'll produce ~60 piglets, which is waaay more mangeable, houseable and transportable than bloody 300 of the oinking bastards, and each _Good_ one will sell for 9gc anyway. 

Now, as you suggested in this post that the produce of 1 Good quality parent (Hermes) and a 1 Commo quality parent (nameless Ewe) as a 20% chance of producing a Good quality offspring, perhaps when both parents are Good quality, that chance could be 50% Common, 40% Good and 10% Best. 

Soooo, a ~60 litter every 6 months will be about 6 Best quality, 24 Good quality and 30 Common quality piglets, which are waaay easier to care/house/transport and can be sold for ~486gc every 6 months. 

Now that's a *huge* amount of money, it's the top end of what a Lesser Noble brings in _per year_ and she's doing it in 6 months. Using Australian average wages / average peasant wages in Warhammer, that's the equivalent of $2.36 million.

While this is happening, she's maintaining her flock of 6 sheep that are unproductive atm because Lambing and Fleecing season are over. (except for that 1 ewe that might breed off-season)

So, to set herself up, out of her current 280gc she'll need to spend:

- 9gc renting 'Common' farm land near the town. (I'm assuming it's all upfront payment)
- 63gc buying 7 Good quality Pigs, 6 Sows + 1 Boar. 
- 50gc in Farmers Trade Tools. (because the Piggery is near town, away from Gaulfredo's farm, so she can't borrow his tools this time)
- ~50gc building the pen, the sty to accommodate 70 pigs (about 25 square foot per pig x70 = 1,750 square feet, or about 0.04 acres) and the hovel to house her permanent worker and herself when she visits for 3-4 days a week. She'll be generous and not charge her worker rent for the hovel. (a huge bonus, as that'd normally by 4gc a year of a 14gc wage)
- 7gc for half a years wage for one of the Troublemaker Boys, with the promise that the other 3 lads will all get "permanent employment next year" if things go well.
- Misc 15gc spending for furnishing in the Hovel. 

- 12 silver and 6 pennies expanding her Chicken flock by another 30 birds, producing a combined ~16 dozen eggs a week, which all goes to feeding her pigs. 
- Bagging and trading a volume of pigsh!t weekly that not even a politician could match when they speak, to local farmers to use as fertilizer in exchange for the chafe, ley crops etc to help feed her pigs. (her worker can shovel all this into bags, but she'll be merciful and spend 2gc buying him gloves)
- 39gc in food. With the above off-sets (chicken eggs + farmer chafe) the pigs will get 1 average meal a day for 10 weeks at which point these little piggies are off to market. 67 pigs x 2 pennies = 134 pennies a day x 70 days for 10 weeks = 9,380 pennies / 240 pennies her gc = 39gc to feed her drove. 


So for the next 6 months, her operation will cost -235gc-. (and you wonder why normal peasants don't set these types of operations up. These people couldn't even collectively buy her 100gc telescope let alone outlay 17x the average yearly wage for a peasant) That's assuming she doesn't do well on her Haggle tests and knock ~25% off that cost. 

That'll leave her with 45gc, which is still a huge amount of relative money (approximately 3.2 years wages for a peasant) to cover any unexpected situations. 

And then after the second 6 months has finished, she'll use her ~486gc to rent ~15 acres around her 1 acre pig farm (about 16 of these in total), buy about 10 more common quality pigs (or keep 10 of the 'good' quality ones her own produce), extend the pig-sty size to accommodate more piggies, buy 100 more sheep (so she'll have 108 in total, with Hermes and his Good quality son 'servicing' the 106 ewes) and move her flock in and build a barn, build a house there, hire the other 3 boys as her permanent workers and the trappers daughter as a pest deterrent, and prepare to cast her new senatorial Vote for Team Yellow while using her newly made boomsticks to keep threats away from her walking money makers pigs and sheep for makin' fat stacks in her 3rd 6 months!




Aren't you glad I'm generating the most exciting, seat-of-your-pants stories to write?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

What could possibly foul such a divine swine design?

I'm certainly glad _you_ enjoy napkin math, sufficiently so that when I have to come in and be the wet blanket, you're not deeply grieved!

Some of the concerns with your projections are the kind of IC stuff that it'll be more fun to learn about either as IC chats or as mistakes made and wisdom.  But some are best cleared up OOC!  One of them is the Quality question.

Best/Good/Common/Poor quality are features made explicity for weapons and armor, but beyond that, things get dicey.  There's vague guidelines about what might constitute a good hat compared to a poor one - maybe a poor one is out of fashion or has a hole in it, or whatnot.  When we get to animals, I made Hermes good quality intending him to be a little braver and a little easier to learn with for Taalia; a relative goodness, though his wool is not, for example, 3* more precious, and the generosity I showed regarding his breeding capacity was very much off the cuff.  But there do not exist parallel markets for pigs, and then also for _good_ pigs that cost thrice as much and whose chops and bellies people will pay three times as much to devour.  I'd want to negotiate the quality that makes an animal good or best, and then value it using the 1/3/10 times examples as a guide. If you were trying to buy sheep that could survive in a particularly hostile climate, those might be good or best; or pigs who had proven resistant to a swine flu or something.  But just generally.. I just can't brook it!

You've already bumped into some of the other concerns - transport being a big one for pigs, since they are not animals that can be driven as a herd from town to town and have to be loaded and shifted to where they need to go by wagon.  Things like that, the realities of supply/demand, we can do IC.  As for sending that message to Polo... *Consults book.*  I will... pitch you a price IC.  But broadly, hold onto that napkin for now; its fate remains unclear to me.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, fair enough. Indeed, it was your off the cuff 'Good' quality ram that planted the seed in my head, actually. But then I thought about animal qualities and figured it did make sense, as there are prize winning pigs/rams/horses after all. A 'poor' quality animal may be sickly looking, in regular poor health, potentially more vulnerable to disease outbreaks, might not produce as many offspring, the milk it produces tastes like ****, or they get stressed easily so the meat they produce is less desirable etc. While a 'good' quality sow is particularly healthy, produces higher number of piglets per litter, is of studier constitution so is easier/less costly care for, while Best quality are the type that'd be receiving a blue ribbon at a show. 

I kind of likened it to my own dog. Not to brag or anything, but we bought him from a reputable rottweiler breeder who only breeds their dogs that win top prizes at shows, and when you hold him in visual comparison to others of his breed, you can see the thicker/sturdier build, the shape of the head, the glisten of the coat and the color of the markings (that distinctive dark mahogany around the jaw/neck/paws), his natural posture, the trainability etc. Again, I don't want to sound like an elitist ******** bragging about how great my dog is lol I'm just using it as as an example, as we paid good money for him when we could've gotten a cheaper, but no less loveable and beautifully souled, dog from a breeder who didn't derive pups from such lines. When you introduced the idea of quality rankings for the livestock animals, that's the avenue my planning wandered down!

If you'd rather not go down that path as it leads to too much homebrewing, that's cool, it just means that with her Animal Care and experience so far, Taalia would know that IC and it'd alter her plans. I know it might seem like I'm just verbal diarrheaing over the thread with these regular projection plans, but I think informing my GM of future plans helps nip potential problems like this in the bud before they arise. 




> You've already bumped into some of the other concerns - transport being a big one for pigs, since they are not animals that can be driven as a herd from town to town and have to be loaded and shifted to where they need to go by wagon. Things like that, the realities of supply/demand, we can do IC. As for sending that message to Polo... *Consults book.* I will... pitch you a price IC. But broadly, hold onto that napkin for now; its fate remains unclear to me.


Indeed, the logistics are something to consider and ponder, the hilarious image of Taalia marching into Bella Collina at the head of her veritable horde of pigs notwithstanding. I think I remember saying that Taalia was also going to try and make slaughter-house contacts in Verezzo so that she had a destination to send all her future pigs for $$, rather than just saturating the market at Bella Collina and Caesa di Silo, and that she'd probably be willing to take a reduced amount of sale price in exchange for them arranging the pick up and transport themselves. (like they'll deduct 50gc from the final price as a cost for arranging the carts/cages to transport that many pigs from Bella to Verezzo and hire the mercenaries for a few days travel to guard it, for example)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ahh, fair enough. Indeed, it was your off the cuff 'Good' quality ram that planted the seed in my head, actually. But then I thought about animal qualities and figured it did make sense, as there are prize winning pigs/rams/horses after all. A 'poor' quality animal may be sickly looking, in regular poor health, potentially more vulnerable to disease outbreaks, might not produce as many offspring, the milk it produces tastes like ****, or they get stressed easily so the meat they produce is less desirable etc. While a 'good' quality sow is particularly healthy, produces higher number of piglets per litter, is of studier constitution so is easier/less costly care for, while Best quality are the type that'd be receiving a blue ribbon at a show. 
> 
> I kind of likened it to my own dog. Not to brag or anything, but we bought him from a reputable rottweiler breeder who only breeds their dogs that win top prizes at shows, and when you hold him in visual comparison to others of his breed, you can see the thicker/sturdier build, the shape of the head, the glisten of the coat and the color of the markings (that distinctive dark mahogany around the jaw/neck/paws), his natural posture, the trainability etc. Again, I don't want to sound like an elitist ******** bragging about how great my dog is lol I'm just using it as as an example, as we paid good money for him when we could've gotten a cheaper, but no less loveable and beautifully souled, dog from a breeder who didn't derive pups from such lines. When you introduced the idea of quality rankings for the livestock animals, that's the avenue my planning wandered down!
> 
> If you'd rather not go down that path as it leads to too much homebrewing, that's cool, it just means that with her Animal Care and experience so far, Taalia would know that IC and it'd alter her plans. I know it might seem like I'm just verbal diarrheaing over the thread with these regular projection plans, but I think informing my GM of future plans helps nip potential problems like this in the bud before they arise. 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the logistics are something to consider and ponder, the hilarious image of Taalia marching into Bella Collina at the head of her veritable horde of pigs notwithstanding. I think I remember saying that Taalia was also going to try and make slaughter-house contacts in Verezzo so that she had a destination to send all her future pigs for $$, rather than just saturating the market at Bella Collina and Caesa di Silo, and that she'd probably be willing to take a reduced amount of sale price in exchange for them arranging the pick up and transport themselves. (like they'll deduct 50gc from the final price as a cost for arranging the carts/cages to transport that many pigs from Bella to Verezzo and hire the mercenaries for a few days travel to guard it, for example)


I appreciate all the transparency and stuff; since it comes with an attitude of good natured query rather than stompy-footed demand, it's literally all good.  I do want to keep the quality of animals as a factor - but I can't sign off on it being abstracted to the 1/3/10 metric.  You just won't find pigs that are SO DELICIOUS they'll be bought for ten times the cost of other pigs!  Maybe a "Best" boar, worth 10 times a regular boar, comes from a well established line of prolific breeders, but its piglets aren't going to be worth 20gc each, that's all.  They'll all make similar enough sausages.  Dogs, horses, work and war animals like that are different for sure.  Specific breeds, strengths, etc.  More pig questioning when you get a chance to query with Polo or Gaulfredo!

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, so maybe a Good quality boar then (a porcine version of Hermes) but the Sows are of a 'common' quality tier. So 9 sows + 1 Good quality boar = 36 gold. They'll produce ~90 piglets every 6 months, with chances of male piglets being 'good' quality like their father, just like with the sheep?

I can work with that and alter Taalia's plans and present revised plans for your perusal. 

And yeah, good natured enquiry is definitely my attitude. You've put in effort that's really above and beyond, I'd be a pretty ungrateful wanker if I spat the dummy because you wouldn't let me move forward with some scheme whose fulcrum was the quality of purchasable swine in a fantasy game. Don't think I don't have the self-awareness to know that sometimes when you see a big post from me with numbers and projections you don't roll your eyes and groan "Ugh, what nutjob scheme has he thought of this time..."


Also! If she can - Haggle roll on the whopping 50gc for Super-Duper Mr Clean: (1d100)[*42*] vs TN 44.

----------


## BananaPhone

Gossip: (1d100)[*55*] vs TN 54
Charm: (1d100)[*17*] vs TN 44

----------


## BananaPhone

Hmm, I'll re-roll that Gossip test: (1d100)[*96*] vs TN 54.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Pinches bridge of nose*

Gossip is ironically her best skill, yet I'm always having to burn fate points to make it work. 

Second fate point: (1d100)[*83*] vs TN 54

----------


## BananaPhone

This is ridiculous. 

3rd Fate Point: (1d100)[*41*] vs TN 54.

Jesus tap dancing christ. Had to roll 4 times to beat a 54% chance roll. 

*Exhales*


Looks like Taalia is spending another night in Verezzo, thanks giantitp forum roller. She's also going to try and find the slaughter houses that buy piggies.

----------


## BananaPhone

She'll ask Sapienza where she can find the slaughter houses/butchers. 

I'll tempt fate and say that she'll add to that information with gossip for directions: (1d100)[*74*] vs TN 54.


So 5 rolls at 54% chance of success and fail 4 of them. Looks like she's staying ANOTHER night in Verezzo just to re-charge her fate points to succeed on a Gossip roll, because her future financial farm plans depend on it.

----------


## BananaPhone

Another gossip roll to find slaughter houses: (1d100)[*80*] vs TN 54.

----------


## BananaPhone

Of course.

Another gossip roll to find slaughter houses: (1d100)[*66*] vs TN 54.

----------


## BananaPhone

Of course. 

Another gossip roll to find the slaughter houses:  (1d100)[*39*] vs TN 54

----------


## BananaPhone

Great.

Sooo, Taalia has to stay an extra 2 days just to recharge Fate Points so she can make 2 Gossip rolls at 54% chance with her 8 attempts.

I'll mark off the extra 2 gold, 6 silver and 2 pennies.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Perhaps you can buy a best quality hanky to wipe away those tears.  You can, because of all of your money.

You wont need to spend all those extra days searching!  Ill let you spend extra endeavour slots out of your day for things like finding slaughterers guilders.  Spend 1/4 of the day for an extra gossip roll, basically.

Bed time for me though!

----------


## BananaPhone

> Perhaps you can buy a best quality hanky to wipe away those tears.  You can, because of all of your money.


Ooof, when the GM burns you lol.

If you're kind enough, she'll find the slaughter house guild with that successful roll in the morning of the day she's going to depart with the doctor - the departure scheduled for mid-day, giving her a few hours to find and talk to the upstanding gentlemen of the abattoirs.

So she's got her current day that's current IC time, then the next day is morning talk to choppy-chop people and then afternoon depart with the doctor.

----------


## BananaPhone

So, Pig Plan Mk 2:


*Spoiler*
Show

- 9gc renting 'Common' farm land near the town. (I'm assuming it's all upfront payment)
- 36gc buying 9 Sows + 1 Good quality Boar.
- 50gc in Farmers Trade Tools. (because the Piggery is near town, away from Gaulfredo's farm, so she can't borrow his tools this time)
- ~50gc building the pen, the sty to accommodate 100 pigs (about 25 square foot per pig x70 = 2,500 square feet, or about 0.057 acres) and the hovel to house her permanent worker and herself when she visits for 3-4 days a week. She'll be generous and not charge her worker rent for the hovel. (a huge bonus, as that'd normally by 4gc a year of a 14gc wage)
- 7gc for half a years wage for one of the Troublemaker Boys, with the promise that the other 3 lads will all get "permanent employment next year" if things go well.
- Misc 15gc spending for furnishing in the Hovel, mattress, cooking utensils, stuff to keep warm etc.
- 12 silver and 6 pennies expanding her Chicken flock by another 30 birds, producing a combined ~16 dozen eggs a week, which all goes to feeding her pigs.
- Bagging and trading a volume of pigsh!t weekly that not even a politician could match when they speak, to local farmers to use as fertilizer in exchange for the chafe, ley crops etc to help feed her pigs. (her worker can shovel all this into bags, but she'll be merciful and spend 2gc buying him gloves)
- 68.25gc in food. With the above off-sets (chicken eggs + farmer chafe) the pigs will get 1 average meal a day for 17 weeks at first, that's the initial 10 pigs, 2 weeks for being together and then 15 weeks of piglet gestation, followed by 10 weeks of the 90 piglets growing to market size (100 pigs in total, roughly). 10 pigs x 7 days x 17 weeks = 1,190 average meals, then 100 pigs x 7 days x 10 weeks = 7,000 meals, total 8,190 meals x 2 pennies per meal = 16,380 pennies / 240 pennies per gc = 68 gold and 5 silver to feed her drove, boar, breeding sows and baconer pigs for 27 weeks, basically half the year.

So her "Second" sixth months on the surface with this operation will leave her with 44gc, 16 silver and 6 pennies from that initial 280gc.


Estimated travel times based on taking a day to get from Bella to di silo in a cart (2.5 miles/hour), then day from di silo to pigly, then day to get from pigly to verezzo (both times on a horse, so 3.5 miles per hour). 12 hours of light in a day, so roughly:

30 miles from bella to di silo
42 from si dilo to pigly
42 from pigly to verzzo
114 miles

Cost for a wagon is 15 pennies per 10 miles, so 1 wagon to go 114 miles is ((114/10) * 15) = 171 pennies there, 342 pennies there and back per cart.
Wagons carry 6 passengers per wagon. 2 pigs can be in cages on top of each other taking up 1 passenger, so 12 pigs per wagon, so 8 wagons for each trip, costing (342 x 8 = 2,376) / 240 pennies her gc = 11.4gc for 8 wagons to leave Verezzo, come to Bella Collina and pick the pigs up and then travel back to Verezzo in a 6 day journey.

This'll require 10 mercenaries + 1 sergeant for a week (10x 6 advances and 1x 12 advances, on page 102 of Old World Armory) so 23gc. 

So all in all, the logistics of transporting 90 pigs to Verezzo in a very well-protected convoy will cost 34.4gc. She can cover that herself and still have 9.6gc left for 6 months, more than 2/3's a normal persons wage, so she can live comfortably. Or, make her Haggle rolls anywhere along those costs and retain even more. 


What do you think?



Alternative Sheep Plan:
*Spoiler*
Show


Start with 280gc:
- Haggle haggle haggle for the 25% off, buying 100 sheep for 150 gold. Maybe they're young, maybe they're lambs that'll be breeding age just in time for next breeding season etc.
- Haggle Haggle haggle Polo and the Rompollo for 15 acres whose rent she will pay for 1 year from now, in full with +10% interest (so ~148.5gc)
- Buy the materials/hire the people to fence in 10 acres and build a barn that's 2,400 square feet big (20 square feet per sheep, she has 108 sheep, round up to 120 so she and her worker can sleep in it too), should be ~55gc with haggling.
- Hire one of the boys for a year - 14gc. Promise the others permanent jobs at the end of her 3rd month (when all this pays off).
- Haggle haggle haggle to buy farmers tools now that she's on her own, hopefully bringing it down to ~40gc.

That sets up her 108 sheep flock operation on 15 acres of land, complete with fencing, a barn that's big enough for her and her worker to live in with plain living materials, and her farmers tools. 
In total, that costs 274gc, leaving her with 6gc IF she makes her haggle rolls. Alternatively, if she doesn't make her haggle rolls, she could borrow money from the bank using her exceptional skills as a farmer and saleswoman as proof she can pay it back, and her future belongings as collateral if she can't.
But, she'll still make money from the sale of eggs (another 6gc in the second 6th months) and now that she's waaay closer to town, she can actually offload some sheep cheese onto the populace (not much of course, but probably about 10gc worth every 6 months)

She doesn't need a huge armored convoy traveling 100+ miles to sell her fleece and lambs, so she saves a huge amount of money there, though she will need a few wagons to carry the ensuing lambs to Caesa di Silo, so that'll probably be ~5gc. She also doesn't need to acquire 68.25gc worth of food every 6 months to feed her horde of pigs, as the sheep just graze.  

This is a longer term investment that'll really pay off at the end of her 3rd 6 months (and we haven't even started the 2nd 6 months yet lol). However, if she haggles well during sales she can bring in (108 x 7.5gc) 810gc for the fleece and potentially 208-312gc worth of lambs, for about 1,000gc+ haul, making her potentially one of the richest women in the region and giving her a vote in the senate for Pollo's faction, which is what his main goal is this whole time, so she can potentially get some assistance in establishing this operation with promises of political support. 

On the game front, she's got experience with sheep, and aside from the daily attention, they can graze off the acreage and don't need Taalia and co jumping through huge hoops to secure all their food, or transporting hundreds of pigs hundreds of miles under armed escort to be financially profitable, which means it frees you and I up for other side-quests in the 2nd 6 months. 

As a Thank You gift, she'll let Gaulfredo/Arianna keep her chickens, and their 12gc a year egg sales haul, which I imagine would be a huge boost to their household income.






What do you these of these two ideas? I'm not asking for 100% gaurantee of success, but which do you, the GM, feel is more viable with what we've got going forward, seems as we're writing this story together? Also, if we think the sheep plan is more feasible, that will be in her letter to Polo (need 15 acres near town for 108 sheep, will pay next year, promise, kthxbai).

----------


## MrAbdiel

Both have _promise_; it's just moving up to dealing with hundreds of animals is a big move for a little lady who crawled out of the ground last year!  And so far, you haven't had to deal with the _road taxes_.  Because I forgot they exist, but I made it so that was deliberately waived IC because I didn't forget I'm smart shutup.

But decisions involving this much gold are rarely wise to make in haste, so (spoiler) Polo is going to council you not to buy any additional animals on your way back to Bella Collina so you can hash out a plan that covers all the angles.   He would be remiss to advise a seventeen year old with a bag of gold to do anything without meticulously considering it!

----------


## BananaPhone

That sounds like a suitable idea/event IC wise. Taalia is prodigiously intelligent and capable, _very_ ambitious and her enterprising spirit has enjoyed a delicious appetite of great recent success with her sheep. So it's only natural that in her not-even-18-year-old youth (it's easy to forget how young she is, despite the maturity-beyond-her-years her slavery galvanised her with) that she expeditiously acts with rash animation. 

On one hand such 'Damn the torpedoes, straight ahead!' mentality has been the decider of great victories in the past, but on the other it has also sunk the foolhardy. 

So yes, as a player I am fine acknowledging that those around her would counsel apprehension, at least in the short-term.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh that reminds me, with her trappings met, is Taalia able to enter the Tradesman career?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I mean, Taalia will have to actually set up that apprenticeship with Signore Cestié, but for all intents and purposes, yes.  Trappings for tradesman are like.. leather apron; don't be poor.  Lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sweet :).

I figure part of being a Tradesman is actually selling your wares, which she has been doing under the guise of being a Shepherdess by trade.

I'll go ahead and modify her sheet!

----------


## BananaPhone

Rolling the Diceus Maximus: (1d1000)[*796*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Also here:

I tried making her blonder, but hair is a nightmare for an amateur photoshoppererer.  It's all shaded and stuff.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ohh. Thank you  :Small Smile: . That's quite sweet of you.

----------


## MrAbdiel

When you grow up on the hard streets of chatroom RP, you learn to touch up the eye colors on character art.  _That's how you establish dominance._

I will resolve the outcome of this mysterious diceroll.. when I post tomorrow!

----------


## BananaPhone

I remember the dark days of the 00's when whippersnapper Bananaphone was using Photoshop to make their pretty freeform RP forum signatures.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I bet your Angelfire page for your character was _the bomb._

----------


## BananaPhone

Initiative: (1D10+4)[*8*]


What weapons does it look like they have?

----------


## MrAbdiel

They have sheathed daggers on their hips - but concealed on the far side of the horse, they've both reached for coils of rope!

----------


## BananaPhone

How close are they?

----------


## MrAbdiel

They are five yards to your left!

----------


## BananaPhone

Agility test: (1d100)[*45*] vs TN 42

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Nostril flare of DM sadism thrill.*

----------


## BananaPhone

I think I'll fate point that: (1d100)[*35*] vs TN 42

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Sadness, profound.*

----------


## BananaPhone

Haha  :Small Tongue: .

Her actions:

Horse will move forward its movement.
Taalia will draw her bow and let loose an arrow at the rider.


*Bow attack:* (1d100)[*94*] vs TN 41
*Bow damage if hits:* (1D10+3)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Horse's movement is 8.  So let me do some triggenometry...

That puts you a little over 9 yards away from them now,  I can work with this!

Passenger is going to delay his initiative so it comes after the rider.  Rider is going to half action 'reload' his lasso.  Turn his horse around toward you with a free action.  Throw lasso again.

A word on mounted combat - it's basically not described how that whole thing works in the rules.  What we know is the "trickrider" feat means you don't have to even make ride tests under most circumstances except the most extreme; and that not having the riding skill means you need to make riding tests even under circumstances when a normal rider wouldn't.  I tend to say that the horse's move is 'seperate' from the rider's, otherwise mounted archers and so forth just kind of.. suck forever.  It's spongey.  I'm inclined to allow sensible ideas, calling for rolls as neccesary.  But these highwaymen are good horsemen; no roll to turn the horse around and spur it forward a few yards with the knees.

Oh, I should roll initiative for the others, too.  They spent their 'turn' alerting you that round, but now...
(1d10+3)[*11*] for Desmondo, (1d10+3)[*4*] for Graciano.  And the actions to come...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, Desmondo, and the brothers take their actions before Taalia acts again, then Graciano.  Desmondo is turning the coach about.

Driver brother is making his lasso attack, no aim this time.  *Vs40* - (1d100)[*81*].  His bro will make his attack right after him, this one aimed; and if you don't avoid the first one, there's a +20 on it. *Vs50* - (1d100)[*76*].

Edit: Sucks to suck!  No hits.

----------


## BananaPhone

Taalia actions:


Move Horse forward it's standard movement of 8.

*Aim and attack with bow:* (1d100)[*90*] vs TN 51
*Damage:* (1D10+3)[*8*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Eh, I'll fate point that shot. Taalia's getting pretty fed up with being ambushed everywhere she goes lol.


Fate Point re-roll to Hit: (1d100)[*96*] vs TN 51
Damage if it hits: (1D10+3)[*7*]


*Rolls eyes*

So 3 attack rolls...94, 96 and 90. 3x ~50% chances to hit and miss them all. On top of her 6/8 ~50% gossip rolls all failing, I think it's safe to say her run of good dice rolls are at an end and the forum roller is back to its usual self.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Atleast it's working against your enemies, too!

Edit: I won't burden you with a need to post "I shoota and missa"!  I'll move the combat along a bit..

----------


## MrAbdiel

A certain roll: (1d100)[*52*] for (1d10+4)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

And a (1d2)[*1*], for good measure.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Welp, some ambushes are more successful than others.  You can take a parting shot at them, if you want!

----------


## BananaPhone

She will. She hates thieves, and believes strongly that criminals should be afraid to commit crimes. 

*Aim and attack with bow:* (1d100)[*66*] vs TN 51 at the Rider.
*Damage:* (1D10+3)[*4*]


*sigh*

4x ~50% shots and missed all of them. Then for damage never rolled above a 5.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The dice do be like that, sometimes.  Unlike in the mutant ambush, where I don't think you failed a single roll, and could do no wrong!  But you succeeded in your primary objective - neither getting dragged off the horse, nor permitting me a good reason to make you make ride checks and fall off it by yourself.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm noticing a pattern for combat with her in that things either go disastrously bad for her (fight with the goblins, highwayman ambush) or go spectacularly well (the troll and the mutant ambush). There's no in-between. Either she fails everything or aces everything.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's a life of extremes, and I think, part of the sharpening effect of a solo game - with one PC, there's no one else having the opposite day you're having to flatten out the averages.  At some point, you might choose to pick up some hirelings; you'll just have to project your sense of success into your minions so when they cut off a head you can siphon off the murderous thrill by proxy.

----------


## BananaPhone

Some goons would be quite helpful, actually. 

And yeah, at the Pigly, she'll buy the lad an extra round of his drink of choice as a thank you. But other than that, nothing special would take place, so we could carry onto Caesa di Silo if that's more expeditious. 

80xp for the ambush is nice. But that reminds me! Did we get anything for all her wheeling and dealing and time in Verezzo? I don't think she's gotten any since the Mutant ambush, and she made a lot of rolls in Caesa di Silo/Pigly/Verezzo, and even succeeded at a few!

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Squint*  I see the wheeling and dealing is still going.

Hm.  HMM.












Hm.


You did supply me with a great deal of delicious, delicious character RP.  Much of it was rewarded with sweet, sweet gold.

But this is a fair request. You may gain...

210xp.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sweet!

80xp + 210xp = 290xp.

*Imagines MrAbdiels voice* 

"Oof, _just short_ of 3 advances..."


Hehe, she'll take from her shiny new Tradesman career.

Advances:
Haggle +10% (100)
Dealmaker (100)




She's got about 1000 experience left to get all "the things I want" from Tradesman and then Militiaman and then maybe a dip in coachman.

*Spoiler*
Show

Tradesman:
Animal Care +10 (100)
Evaluate (100)
Trade (Gunsmith) (100)
Trade (Apothecary) (100)
Savvy (100)

Militaman:
Trade (Gunsmith) +10% (100)
Dodge Blow (100)
Rapid Reload (100)

Coachman:
Specialist Weapon Group (Gunpowder) (100)
Ride (100)


Then it's off to either Witch or Sergeant. Or maybe even Engineer.

----------


## BananaPhone

I modified my post, fyi.

----------


## BananaPhone

Btw, if you're looking to move things on, I don't mind the Bounty coming down to just a roll or two (like Haggle etc). She was planning on splitting it with all present at the fight, with Ernesto getting 2 shares (likely giving up her own for it as she's got plenty of money atm). So I don't think it needs large back-and-forth posts, in the interest of efficiency!

I think all that's left of this before we start the next 6 months, is her getting back home, finding out Bert's fate, consoling Bella, having dinner with Polo and administering gifts to Gaulfredo/Ariana/Vitorio.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Btw, if you're looking to move things on, I don't mind the Bounty coming down to just a roll or two (like Haggle etc). She was planning on splitting it with all present at the fight, with Ernesto getting 2 shares (likely giving up her own for it as she's got plenty of money atm). So I don't think it needs large back-and-forth posts, in the interest of efficiency!
> 
> I think all that's left of this before we start the next 6 months, is her getting back home, finding out Bert's fate, consoling Bella, having dinner with Polo and administering gifts to Gaulfredo/Ariana/Vitorio.


It's all good, I know what's happening with that particular schrodinger's bounty!  Sorry for the delayed responding; been on and off away from home and back a little last few days.  Will post again tonight!

----------


## BananaPhone

It's all good, I know you juggle quite a few games. I'm back in my work country now, which means I'm either at my desk (with a laptop), in the lab waiting for something (with access to my smartphone), or I'm at home (with my computer). I manage my own time so I've got a lot of freedom to enjoy a coffee and swing past some sites, so if you wonder why I can respond relatively quickly, that's why hah.

----------

